# Τελικά δεν έχει σωσμό αυτή η χώρα;



## bernardina (Apr 24, 2014)

Οι «φτωχοί» Έλληνες που ήθελαν να πάρουν το επίδομα των 500 ευρώ.

Το ελληνικό δαιμόνιο σε όλο του το μεγαλείο. Τη στιγμή που χιλιάδες άνθρωποι παλεύουν να βγουν από το φάσμα της ανεργίας, διάφοροι επιτήδειοι «τόλμησαν» να κάνουν αίτηση στο Υπουργείο Οικονομικών ώστε να εισπράξουν και αυτοί το επίδομα των 500 ευρώ. Όλα αυτά τα έκαναν χωρίς να υπολογίσουν τους «ρουφιάνους» που κρύβουν τα ηλεκτρονικά συστήματα του Υπουργείου.

Ενδεικτικά είναι τα νούμερα που προκύπτουν από τους ελέγχους της Εφορίας για τους πλούσιους που ζήτησαν το έκτακτο βοήθημα.

500 φορολογούμενοι με ακίνητη περιουσία πάνω από 500.000 ευρώ
900 φορολογούμενοι με εισόδημα άνω των 50.000 ευρώ
140 φορολογούμενοι με εισόδημα άνω των 100.000 ευρώ

Και άλλα πολλά, άκρως ενδιαφέροντα. Και θλιβερά.
Άραγε το ότι αυτοί/αυτή τη φορά πιάστηκαν αμέσως στα πράσα δίνει έστω και μια τόση δα αχτίδα ελπίδας;


----------



## psifio (Apr 24, 2014)

Εμένα μου φαίνεται τεράστια υπερβολή όλο αυτό. Κανένας άνθρωπος δεν θα ασχοληθεί να κάνει αίτηση για 500 ευρώ όταν έχει τόσο μεγάλα εισοδήματα. Κάποιος μας δουλεύει, μάλλον για να δικαιολογήσει το γεγονός ότι απορρίπτονται σωρηδόν οι αιτήσεις (κυρίως λόγω τεκμηρίων), ενώ αρχικά έλεγαν ότι το βοήθημα θα δοθεί σε 900.000 δικαιούχους.


----------



## nickel (Apr 24, 2014)

Καλού κακού, ας κάνουν κάνα έλεγχο ότι δεν έχουν κάνει αίτηση και κάποιοι γνωστοί αναξιοπαθούντες.

(Γεια σου, psifio! Θες να πεις ότι δεν πρέπει να μετράνε τεκμήρια που δεν αποδίδουν εισόδημα, έτσι;)


----------



## Gizem (Apr 24, 2014)

Διόλου απίθανο δεν μου φαίνεται να ήθελαν να πάρουν, με τέτοιο μισθό ακόμα, και τα 500 ευρώ. Δεν μπορεί επίσης να κατανοηθεί από το μικρό μου μυαλουδάκι και ο τρόπος που σκέφτηκαν να μοιράσουν το _δήθεν_ πλεόνασμα. Μα στους ένστολους και σε ό,τι μας περισσεύει; Συγγνώμη αν θίγω κάποιον εδώ μέσα, αλλά υπάρχουν πιο πολλοί άνεργοι και όχι απ' επιλογή τους, που το χρειάζονται και το δίνουν σε μία εργασιακή "ομάδα", που έχει έστω και ένα εισόδημα, από την αρχή των σπουδών τους;
Δεν σώζεται αυτή η χώρα μ' αυτούς τους κυβερνώντες. Όχι πως ό,τι περισσεύει από το σύνολο των τριακοσίων θα κάνει κάτι. Θέλει νέα άτομα η πολιτική, που να μην τους ενδιαφέρει το χρήμα και η εξουσία. Να έχουν κουραστεί στην ζωή τους, για να παλεύουν για το καλύτερο.


----------



## psifio (Apr 24, 2014)

nickel said:


> (Γεια σου, psifio! Θες να πεις ότι δεν πρέπει να μετράνε τεκμήρια που δεν αποδίδουν εισόδημα, έτσι;)


(Γεια σου, nickel!)
Θέλω να πω ότι αν έχω καταλάβει καλά από αυτά που διαβάζω, ενώ πολλοί έχουν πραγματικό εισόδημα κάτω των έξι χιλιάδων ευρώ, και κάνουν αίτηση νομίζοντας ότι δικαιούνται το μέρισμα, απορρίπτονται επειδή το συνολικό φορολογητέο εισόδημα του προηγούμενου έτους που περιλαμβάνει τα τεκμήρια (πχ αυτοκίνητο ή σπίτι) είναι πάνω από έξι χιλιάδες. Δεν μιλάω για τις κραυγαλέες περιπτώσεις που αναφέρει το δημοσίευμα (που επαναλαμβάνω ότι μου φαίνονται ύποπτες), αλλά νομίζω ότι με τα κριτήρια που έχουν μπει, το δικαιούνται πολλοί λιγότεροι απ' όσο έλεγαν αρχικά.


----------



## nickel (Apr 24, 2014)

Ύποπτες δεν πιστεύω ότι είναι, δεν βλέπω το λόγο. Όπως έχει ήδη ειπωθεί, είναι πιθανό από το μέτρο να προκύψουν περισσότεροι οι δυσαρεστημένοι παρά οι ευχαριστημένοι. Χάνει και την προεκλογική του αξία... Αλλά δεν αποκλείω την περίπτωση κάποια παιδιά να ήθελαν να δουν πόσο αποδοτικά λειτουργούν τα νέα συστήματα της εφορίας — και σίγουρα δεν αποκλείω τους λιγούρηδες. 

Πολύ πιο σημαντικό είναι το ζήτημα της φορολογίας με βάση τα τεκμήρια, γιατί κάποια τεκμήρια μπορεί πράγματι να αντιστοιχούν σε αποκρυπτόμενα εισοδήματα και κάποια άλλα όχι. Οπότε δίπλα στη σύλληψη φορολογίας που δεν είχαν καταφέρει ως τώρα να συλλάβουν με άλλους τρόπους, υπάρχει και κατάφωρη αδικία. Παραλογισμός, μέχρι να βρεθεί καλύτερος τρόπος.

Για το επίδομα (για να ξαναγυρίσω εκεί) προσπαθώ να φανταστώ τι θα γινόταν αν το δίνανε σε οικογένειες που δηλώνουν χαμηλά εισοδήματα αλλά έχουν τεράστια κινητή ή ακίνητη περιουσία. Σκέψου την κριτική της αντιπολίτευσης. Μπρρρ...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 24, 2014)

Εγώ ήξερα ότι δεν δικαιούμαι (ακόμη... :)) επίδομα, αλλά παρ' όλ' αυτά, έκανα την αίτηση, κυρίως από περιέργεια και για να ακολουθήσω τις πολύ χρηστικές πληροφορίες που δίνει ο ΓΓ Χ. Θεοχάρης στο ΦΒ και την προτροπή του: «Μη ρωτάτε αν δικαιούστε, κάντε την αίτηση.» (Φυσικά, η αίτηση απορρίφθηκε. Του χρόνου, ξαναβλέπουμε.)

Επίσης, από διάφορες απαντήσεις που έχει δώσει σε ανάλογες ερωτήσεις στο ΦΒ ο κ. Θεοχάρης, έχω καταλάβει ότι συλλέγουν στοιχεία και στο τέλος θα κάνουν δοκιμές ώστε να φτάσουν περίπου στο 1 εκατομμύριο δικαιούχους, στους οποίους θα μοιράσουν τα 500 (ή πόσα προβλέπονται) εκατομμύρια. Επομένως, είναι μια διαδικασία διαδοχικών προσεγγίσεων (που θα έλεγαν οι μηχανικοί) όπου εγκρίνονται εύκολα όσοι είναι πολύ χαμηλά και απορρίπτονται εξίσου εύκολα όσοι είναι πολύ ψηλά και οι πολλοί θα περιμένουν να δουν πού θα καταλήξει το σύστημα.

Τώρα, αν κάποιος που έχει σπίτι και κινεί αυτοκίνητο με το μικρό εισόδημά του είναι σε χειρότερη θέση από κάποιον χωρίς σπίτι και αυτοκίνητο αλλά με μεγαλύτερο (και πόσο μεγαλύτερο, άραγε) εισόδημα, αυτό είναι προφανώς θέμα πολιτικής.


----------



## daeman (Apr 24, 2014)

...
Να ρωτήσω κάτι γλωσσικό, εκτός θέματος στο νήμα, αλλά σχετικό με τον τίτλο του; 

Ξέρω ότι τα λεξικά καταγράφουν για τον *σωσμό *(και _σωμό_) τη σημασία της διάσωσης, της σωτηρίας, του σωσίματος (τουλάχιστον το ΛΚΝ και το ΛΝΕΓ που κοίταξα). Έλα όμως που έχω ακούσει αρκετές φορές —λαϊκότροπα που λένε τα λεξικά και από παλιούς συνήθως, και τα χρησιμοποιώ κι εγώ (π.χ. εκεί στο τέλος, μαζί με το επίθετο _ανέσωστα_, ανεξάντλητα)— τον _σωσμό _(ή _σωμό_) με την άλλη σημασία του _σωσίματος_, την εξάντληση, το τελείωμα, από το ρήμα _σώνω_ (τελειώνω, καταναλώνω) και _σώνομαι, _όπως το _σώσμα _(του βαρελιού). Π.χ. από τις Παροιμίες του Ν. Πολίτη (τόμος Δ΄, σελ. 524):







Η ερώτησή μου είναι με ποια σημασία τη χρησιμοποιεί η νηματανοίξασα Μπέρνη (την πρώτη, μάλλον; ) και μήπως είναι σκόπιμο να αλλαχτεί ώστε να μην μπερδεύει. Για μένα π.χ., η πρώτη ανάγνωση ήταν: «Τελικά δεν έχει τελειωμό αυτή η χώρα;» που, αν το καλοσκεφτούμε, παραπέμπει και στο αντίθετο της σωτηρίας. Εκτός αν κρίνω εξ ιδίων τα αλλότρια ενώ έχει υποχωρήσει πολύ αυτή η χρήση, οπότε αγνοήστε με.


----------



## nickel (Apr 24, 2014)

Προφανώς είναι πολλές οι ελπίδες για το σωσμό της χώρας αφού υπάρχει κάποιος που διαβάζει τον τίτλο και το μυαλό του πάει στο αντίθετο από αυτό που ήθελε να πει η Μπέρνι.


----------



## daeman (Apr 24, 2014)

...
Εγώ πάντως για ελπίδα ούτε έγραψα ούτε σκέφτηκα (δυστυχώς, μου συμβαίνει συχνά τώρα τελευταία· χρόνια τώρα το ρίχνω στην παλαβή και για να διασκεδάζω τους φόβους μου και μήπως σκάσει κάνα χαμόγελο στον γκρίζο κόσμο γύρω μας, αλλά πόσες αντοχές πια; ). Η παρανάγνωσή μου ήταν: «Δεν έχει τελειωμό αυτή η χώρα με τη χαρακτηριστική αλλοπροσαλλοσύνη της;»

Αποχωρώ από το νήμα με ελαφρά πηδηματάκια. Τέρμα η σοβαρότη· με χαλάει, κι όταν χαλάω δε βλέπομαι. Τρα λα λα...


----------



## SBE (Apr 25, 2014)

Εγώ κατάλαβα ότι δεν σωζόμαστε με τίποτα.


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 25, 2014)

Κι εγώ με το "σωσμό" κατάλαβα "διάσωση". Αν έγραφε "σωμό", θα πήγαινε το μυαλό μου στο ανεξάντλητο.


----------



## Costas (Apr 26, 2014)

Κι εγώ, σωτηρία κατάλαβα.


----------



## nickel (May 2, 2014)

Για ένα από τα μικρά αλλά χαρακτηριστικά εγκλήματα στο πλαίσιο των κομματικών και πελατειακών πρακτικών:

*Είδωλα Κρατών: τα έξω και τα μέσα* 
Του Βασίλη Καπετανγιάννη, Athens Voice (21/4/2014)
http://www.athensvoice.gr/article/city-news-voices/πολιτικη/είδωλα-κρατών-τα-έξω-και-τα-μέσα

*Ποια εικόνα; Της χώρας ή των Μαυρογιαλούρων;* 
Του Σακελλάρη Σκουμπουρδή, Athens Voice (30/4/2014)
http://www.athensvoice.gr/article/c...κη/ποια-εικόνα-της-χώρας-ή-των-μαυρογιαλούρων


----------



## nickel (May 14, 2014)

Σιγά μην έχει σωσμό...

1. http://marketnews.gr/article/13423/spatalh_spatalh_spatalh
2. http://www.kathimerini.gr/767065/opinion/epikairothta/politikh/h-ellada-twn-e3airesewn
Διόρθωση και ενημέρωση του 2:
http://www.kathimerini.gr/767470/opinion/epikairothta/politikh/to-kostos-ths-eklogikhs-diadikasias


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 14, 2014)

Και πού να ήξερε ο Τζήμερος πώς ψηφίζουν αλλού:



Στην Αυστρία, παρουσιάζονται όλα τα υποψήφια κόμματα σε μια σελίδα Α4 (ναι είναι λίγα σε σχέση μ' εμάς, μάλλον έχουν λιγότερη δημοκρατία εκεί). Στον κύκλο αριστερά τσεκάρεις το κόμμα που θέλεις και στο αντίστοιχο κουτάκι δεξιά μπορείς να προσθέσεις έναν αριθμό που αντιστοιχεί στον αριθμό του ευρωβουλευτή του κόμματος που θέλεις (έχουν, σαν να λέμε, μονοσταυρία). Υπάρχουν παντού λίστες με όλους τους υποψηφίους των κομμάτων (ένα πυκνογραμμένο εξασέλιδο Α4) που περιλαμβάνει και τα κρίσιμα προσωπικά στοιχεία τους: Ονοματεπώνυμο, έτος γέννησης, ιδιότητα, ταχυκωδικό και τόπο κατοικίας.


----------



## SBE (May 14, 2014)

Στο ΗΒ που θα ψηφίσω εγώ έχεις επίσης όλα τα κόμματα σε μια σελίδα, και σημειώνεις με μολύβι ένα χ στη στήλη, το διπλώνεις άμα θες και το ρίχνεις στην κάλπη. Είναι όλο γραμμένο με γαιδουρογράμματα για τους ηλικιωμένους.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 16, 2014)

Ο κτγμ «σωστός» τίτλος του σημερινού άρθρου του Κώστα Γιαννακίδη στο Πρόταγκον θα έπρεπε να είναι:

Άντε γαμήσου μωρή πεταμένη

Αλλά διαβάστε και κρίνετε μόνοι σας...


----------



## nickel (Jun 16, 2014)

Το _μηδίζω_ (= καταθέτω τη σκέψη μου στα κοινωνικά μήδια) είναι πολύ κοντά στο _βαρβαρίζω_.


----------



## SBE (Jun 16, 2014)

Το φαινόμενο της ιντερνετικής επίθεσης στις εκπροσώπους του (πρώην) ασθενούς φύλου δεν είναι ελληνική αποκλειστικότητα, ούτε ελληνική εφεύρεση, δυστυχώς. Το θέμα είναι: 
α. μα καλά, τί είπε η γυναίκα και τους πρόσβαλε; Αν έγραφε τα ίδια κανένας Κολομβιανός αντί για Κολομβιανή, θα είχαμε ίδιες αντιδράσεις;
β. τόσοι πολλοί Έλληνες παρακολουθούν τα μηνύματα της Βεργκάρα;
Μ'αρέσει ο σχολιαστής που κλαίγεται ότι οι γυναίκες είναι παντού πλέον, τη δουλειά, στο σπίτι, στα μέσα μεταφοράς (μερικές οδηγούν κιόλας) και μόνο το ποδόσφαιρο του έχει μείνει για να ξεχνιέται, όχι να του το πάρουνε κι αυτό (!!!!!!!!!!!)


----------



## nickel (Jun 20, 2014)

Άλλη μια ιστορία ελληνικής γραφειοκρατικής τρέλας. Δεν ξέρω καν γιατί κάθομαι και τα διαβάζω ή τα μοιράζομαι.

http://www.athensvoice.gr/article/city-news-voices/πολιτικη/προχωράει-το-θέμα


----------



## bernardina (Jun 20, 2014)

nickel said:


> Άλλη μια ιστορία ελληνικής γραφειοκρατικής τρέλας. Δεν ξέρω καν γιατί κάθομαι και τα διαβάζω ή τα μοιράζομαι.
> 
> http://www.athensvoice.gr/article/city-news-voices/πολιτικη/προχωράει-το-θέμα



Μη σκοτίζεσαι. Εδώ πρώτο θέμα επί ενάμιση μήνα γίνονται άλλες κατηγορίες "εργαζομένων".


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 2, 2014)

Πάγια ανάγκη «εισαγωγής δεδομένων»
*Δικαστική απόφαση «αγνοεί» την ηλεκτρονική υποβολή δηλώσεων*

in.gr
*Αθήνα*
Μπορεί 5,8 εκατομμύρια Έλληνες φορολογούμενοι να υποβάλλουν την τελευταία τριετία υποχρεωτικά με ηλεκτρονικό τρόπο τις φορολογικές τους δηλώσεις και τα φορολογικά έντυπα που κατατίθενται στις εφορίες σε χειρόγραφη μορφή να μην ξεπερνούν τα 15.000 ετησίως, ωστόσο απόφαση που εξέδωσε προσφάτως το Μονομελές Πρωτοδικείο Αθηνών παραγνωρίζει την πραγματικότητα αυτή.

[...]


Από το πιο πάνω άρθρο στο in.gr δεν φαίνεται πότε εκδικάστηκε η προσφυγή των συγκεκριμένων εργαζομένων («καταχωρητών φορολογικών δηλώσεων»). Έτσι, παρά τον τίτλο, δεν μπορούμε να γνωρίζουμε αν πρόκειται για ειλημμένη δικαστική απόφαση που ξεπεράστηκε από την πραγματικότητα μέχρι να καθαρογραφεί ή αν πρόκειται για απόφαση εκτός τόπου και χρόνου πια.

Γελάω όμως και μόνο που φαντάζομαι τη σκηνή: Τον συνήγορο του δημοσίου να ορκίζεται ότι «Σύμφωνα με κυβερνητική απόφαση μέσα στα επόμενα χρόνια θα γίνει υποχρεωτική η ηλεκτρονική υποβολή των δηλώσεων» και τον συνήγορο των προσφευγόντων να προκαλεί το μειδίαμα του/της πρωτοδίκη επιχειρηματολογώντας «Άραγε, κ. πρόεδρε, αυτό θα γίνει πριν ή μετά τη μηχανοργάνωση των δικαστηρίων;»...


----------



## Zazula (Jul 24, 2014)

http://www.kathimerini.gr/777327/ar...otikes--epixeirhseis-kai-xiliades-ergazomenoi


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 26, 2014)

Εγώ τα λεπτά νομικά των δύο πλευρών σε αυτήν εδώ την περίπτωση
http://legalnews24.blogspot.gr/2014/07/blog-post_23.html
δεν τα πολυκαταλαβαίνω και ζητώ συγγνώμη εκ των προτέρων. Όποιος μπορεί να μας τα εξηγήσει καλύτερα, ευπρόσδεκτος.

Απλώς διαβάζοντας ενισχύεται ο φόβος μου ότι το μαγαζί είναι τυμπανιαίο πτώμα πλέον, σε κατάσταση βαμπιρισμού, που δεν σώζεται με τίποτε.


----------



## nickel (Jul 26, 2014)

drsiebenmal said:


> σε κατάσταση βαμπιρισμού, που δεν σώζεται με τίποτε.


Δύο (μάλλον κοινότοπα) σχόλια:

1. Τα βαμπίρ ζουν αιώνια, αν δεν έρθει κανένας κακοπροαίρετος να τα παλουκώσει στην καρδιά.
2. Το παρακάτω το έχω συγκρατήσει από παλιά συζήτηση σε αγγλικό κανάλι, σε σχέση με την οικονομία της Βραζιλίας, και το έχω ήδη αναφέρει κάπου, αλλά δεν βλάπτει να το πω ξανά. Λέει ο ένας ομιλητής:
— Νομίζω ότι η Βραζιλία έχει φτάσει στον πάτο και αναπόφευκτα θα ακολουθήσει η ανάκαμψη.
Ο συνομιλητής του το έβλεπε διαφορετικά:
— Μα τίποτα δεν αποκλείει να κόβει βόλτες στον πάτο για πολύ καιρό.

Σε σχέση με τις εκκρεμότητες της δικαιοσύνης εμείς δεν έχουμε βρει ακόμα τον πάτο.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 26, 2014)

drsiebenmal said:


> Εγώ τα λεπτά νομικά των δύο πλευρών σε αυτήν εδώ την περίπτωση δεν τα πολυκαταλαβαίνω [...]


Μερικά εκλαϊκευτικά ερμηνευτικά θα βρείτε εδώ: http://www.kathimerini.gr/777715/ar...lada/dikes-sernontai-gia-mhnes-sta-akroathria


----------



## Palavra (Jul 26, 2014)

Δεκάδες δίκες καρκινοβατούν, σέρνονται για μήνες στα ακροατήρια με προφανείς συνέπειες στην απονομή της δικαιοσύνης, καθώς δικηγόροι επιλέγουν στο όνομα της προστασίας αθέμιτων συμφερόντων των πελατών τους, να ακολουθούν παρελκυστικές πρακτικές και στρεψοδικίες. Η περίπτωση, ωστόσο, της δίκης για τις μίζες των εξοπλιστικών, εκτιμάται ότι ανήκει σε εκείνες όπου κάθε όριο έχει προ πολλού ξεπεραστεί.​
Έχουμε ξανασυζητήσει, εξάλλου, ένα πολύ τρανταχτό παράδειγμα, εδώ.


----------



## Costas (Jul 26, 2014)

Απ' ό,τι βλέπω, από το τυμπανιαίο πτώμα θα αντηχήσουν, σύντομα ή όχι δεν το ξέρω, ήχοι που άλλοι θα τους ακούσουν σαν αλληλούια και άλλοι σαν θλιβερά μαντάτα. Αυτά έχει η περίφημη "αυτορύθμιση" των δικαιωμάτων...

Η δίκη Μιχαηλίδη, δίκη τρόπος του λέγειν, έχει οδηγήσει ανώτατα κλιμάκια της Δικαιοσύνης σε σοβαρές σκέψεις για αλλαγή της ισχύουσας νομοθεσίας που ενθαρρύνει τις στρεψόδικες πρακτικές δικηγόρων, οι οποίοι επιθυμούν, για διάφορους λόγους, τη μη διεξαγωγή των δικών.

Σύμφωνα με πληροφορίες της «Κ», στο υπουργείο Δικαιοσύνης ήδη έχουν προταθεί νομοθετικές ρυθμίσεις και η υπόθεση βρίσκεται σε προχωρημένο στάδιο επεξεργασίας, ώστε οι παραιτηθέντες δικηγόροι να μην μπορούν να επανέρχονται στην εκδίκαση μιας υπόθεσης όταν παραιτούνται και όσοι διορίζονται από το δικαστήριο ως συνήγοροι κατηγορουμένων να μην μπορούν -πλην σοβαρότατου λόγου- να αρνηθούν.


----------



## SBE (Jul 26, 2014)

To γλωσσικό από το άρθρο της Κ «στην υπόθεση του πρώην Κύπριου υπουργού», ο οποίος τώρα είναι τι; Ολλανδός;

Απορία, γιατί κι εγώ δεν καταλαβαίνω: πώς μπορεί ο παραιτημένος δικηγόρος να έχει αντιρρήσεις για την επιλογή του αντικαταστάτη του;
Αν περάσει το 18μηνο και τους αφήσουν ελεύθερους, τι θα συμβεί;


----------



## Palavra (Jul 26, 2014)

SBE said:


> Αν περάσει το 18μηνο και τους αφήσουν ελέυθερους, τι θα συμβεί;


Μπορεί να εξαφανιστούν και να τους ψάχνει η αστυνομία για χρόνια - και αν τους βρει. Υπάρχουν αρκετά αντίστοιχα παραδείγματα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 26, 2014)

Δεν χρειάζεται καν να εξαφανιστούν. Αρκεί να ταξιδέψουν σε οποιαδήποτε πολιτισμένη χώρα και να πουν (και τεκμηριωμένα, πια) ότι στην Ελλάδα δεν πρόκειται να βρουν το δίκιο τους (όπως έχουν ήδη κάνει διάφοροι καταζητούμενοι που έχουν καταφύγει στο Λονδίνο).


----------



## Palavra (Aug 7, 2014)

Σήμερα το πρωί πήγα στον ΟΑΕΕ για μια δουλειά μου για την οποία είχα καταθέσει τα χαρτιά μου 5 μήνες πριν. Φυσικά, η δουλειά μου δεν είχε γίνει εντωμεταξύ, παρόλο που εγώ περίμενα, περίμενα... Έπαιρνα τηλέφωνα στο αρμόδιο τμήμα *εδώ και 5 μήνες* και δεν το σήκωνε κανείς. Τελικά, έστειλα μέιλ στα κεντρικά και με πήραν τηλέφωνο να ξαναπάω να τους ξαναπάω κάποια χαρτιά που τα είχα ήδη καταθέσει αλλά τα ήθελαν πιο φρέσκα, τα παλιά μάλλον είχαν βρομίσει. Δεν πτοήθηκαν ούτε όταν τους είπα στο τηλέφωνο ότι είμαι στον ένατο μήνα της εγκυμοσύνης μου και δεν μπορώ να μετακινούμαι εύκολα.

Τι να πρωτοπώ... Τα χαϊλάιτς μόνο:

Κατ' αρχάς, να μου δώσουν προτεραιότητα ούτε λόγος. Η υπάλληλος, αφού πρώτα καταδέχτηκε να μου ρίξει μια ματιά, να με παραπληροφορήσει για το πού έπρεπε να απευθυνθώ και να καταλήξει τελικά ότι έπρεπε να απευθυνθώ σε εκείνη γιατί εκείνη με είχε πάρει τηλέφωνο, μου είπε να περιμένω. Εντωμεταξύ, στους διάφορους ασφαλισμένους που ρωτούσαν τι γίνεται με τα θέματά τους έλεγε φωνάζοντας «τι να πρωτοκάνω, εδώ έρχεται ο ένας πίσω από τον άλλον, ποιος να τα κάνει», λες και δουλεύει με το κοινό όλο της το 8ωρο, δεν έχει χρόνο να δουλέψει.

Τέλος πάντων, ήρθε και η σειρά μου της έρμης. Την ώρα που η υπάλληλος με εξυπηρετούσε ξεφυσώντας και έχοντας το αφτί της και στους απέναντι γκισέδες με σκοπό να κατακεραυνώσει όποιον κακομοίρη δεν καταλάβαινε τι του έλεγαν οι άλλοι υπάλληλοι, έρχεται ένας κύριος γύρω στα 80 και της λέει «να ρωτήσω κάτι;» Αυτή, μετά από 5 περίπου λεπτά που τον αγνόησε τον καημένο, καταδέχτηκε να τον κοιτάξει (!), να κάνει ότι δεν καταλαβαίνει τι της ζητάει και τελικά να τον στείλει στον 4ο όροφο - πράγμα που χρειαζόταν περίπου 3 δευτερόλεπτα για να κάνει εξαρχής, επειδή ο άνθρωπος είχε έρθει σε λάθος υπηρεσία.

Φυσικά, ενικός αγενείας λες και γνωριζόμασταν από πέρσι, και όσο περισσότερα εμπόδια μπορούσε, και όχι μόνο σε μένα. Δηλαδή τη ρωτούσε ο άλλος «τι να φέρω γι' αυτό;» και του έλεγε τα 3 από τα 4 έγγραφα. Έτσι, για να έρθει ο άνθρωπος και του χρόνου και να το φχαριστηθεί η ψυχή της που θα τον ταλαιπωρούσε. Α, και εννοείται ότι δεν σήκωνε το τηλέφωνο που χτυπούσε δίπλα της.

Δηλαδή, τι αξιολογήσεις και απολύσεις και κουραφέξαλα, αυτό το πράγμα θέλει ολοκληρωτική κατεδάφιση.


----------



## nickel (Aug 7, 2014)

Palavra said:


> Δηλαδή, τι αξιολογήσεις και απολύσεις και κουραφέξαλα, αυτό το πράγμα θέλει ολοκληρωτική κατεδάφιση.



Καλημέρα. Επειδή κατεδάφιση δεν είδαμε ούτε για να γίνει το όνειρο του Τσαρούχη, θα πρέπει να δούμε την αξιολόγηση. Αλλά όχι γελοία αξιολόγηση με την οποία ο κάθε σαδιστούλης θα παίρνει άδεια να πηγαίνει να κάνει σεμινάριο. Αξιολόγηση που θα λέει ότι κάθε αναφορά με την περιγραφή της παραπάνω συμπεριφοράς θα πονάει τον αξιολογούμενο. Όσο τα συνδικάτα χαϊδεύουν τις χειρότερες συνήθειες των μελών τους και οι κυβερνήσεις τα συνδικάτα και δεν κάνουμε σωστή αξιολόγηση, η κυβερνητική μηχανή θα παραμένει σακαράκα. Σακαράκα θέλουμε, σακαράκα θα έχουμε.


----------



## nickel (Nov 12, 2014)

Βάζω αυτό γιατί έτσι μου ήρθε. Δεν είναι πιο σοβαρό από 2.456 άλλα που θα ήθελα να έχω προσθέσει σε αυτό το νήμα.

*Λουκέτο στα σπίτια του Χαμόγελου;*
http://www.protagon.gr/?i=protagon.el.ellada&id=37612


----------



## nickel (Dec 30, 2014)

Τώρα πήρα χαμπάρι αυτή τη διαδικτυακή δημοσκόπηση στο in.gr (με ημερομηνία 28/11/2014):

Ένταση επικρατεί στις σχέσεις της Ρωσίας με την ΕΕ και τις ΗΠΑ. Τι στάση πιστεύετε ότι πρέπει να κρατήσει η χώρα μας;

Να ταχθεί με το μέρος των δυτικών χωρών - Ψήφοι 4359 (39.86%)
Να ταχθεί με το μέρος της Ρωσίας - Ψήφοι 5382 (49.22%)
Δεν ξέρω / Δεν απαντώ - Ψήφοι 1194 (10.92%)

http://news.in.gr/polls-archive/poll-vote/?plid=1231​
Δεν πρέπει να δίνει κανείς μεγάλη σημασία σε διαδικτυακές δημοσκοπήσεις, αλλά...


----------



## Resident (Dec 30, 2014)

nickel said:


> Τώρα πήρα χαμπάρι αυτή τη διαδικτυακή δημοσκόπηση στο in.gr (με ημερομηνία 28/11/2014):
> 
> Ένταση επικρατεί στις σχέσεις της Ρωσίας με την ΕΕ και τις ΗΠΑ. Τι στάση πιστεύετε ότι πρέπει να κρατήσει η χώρα μας;
> 
> ...



Φταίει ο νεοποτισμός


----------



## nickel (Dec 30, 2014)

Resident said:


> Φταίει ο νεοποτισμός


Μπα, μάλλον ο πουτινισμός φταίει.


----------



## Costas (Dec 31, 2014)

Και από τους πρώτους πουτινιστές, ο Χρήστος Γιανναράς, για να μην ξεχνιόμαστε. Αλλά δεν πειράζει, η χώρα μας έχει σωσμό αν όχι από τον Πούτιν, τουλάχιστον από το πείραμα Τσάβες, σύμφωνα με τον επίδοξο πρωθυπουργό μας.


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 2, 2015)

Resident said:


> Φταίει ο νεοποτισμός


Από το Φέισμπουκ: "Ο νεοποτισμός είναι σύστημα άρδευσης για κοτσάνες."


----------



## nickel (Feb 8, 2015)

Μου το έστειλε φίλος, αλλά όσοι κυκλοφορούν στο διαδίκτυο είναι πιθανό να το ξέρουν ήδη:


Το 1897 μάς έφταιγαν οι Άγγλοι
Το 1922 μάς έφταιγαν οι Γάλλοι
Το 1946 μάς έφταιγαν οι Ρώσοι
Το 1967 μάς έφταιγαν οι Αμερικάνοι
Το 1974 μάς έφταιγαν οι Τούρκοι
Το 2015 μάς φταίνε οι Γερμανοί

Ε, κάπου θα αρχίσουν να τελειώνουν οι δικαιολογίες...


----------



## Palavra (Feb 8, 2015)

Σε συνέχεια του παραπάνω: Η ευγενής μας τύφλωση


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 8, 2015)

Ωραία. Ας προσθέσει και κάποιος τολμηρός την αηδιαστική σημερινή γελοιογραφία που ξεφτιλίζει ιδέες και ιδανικά στο όνομα ξέρω 'γω τίνος πράγματος...


----------



## nickel (Feb 8, 2015)

drsiebenmal said:


> Ωραία. Ας προσθέσει και κάποιος τολμηρός την αηδιαστική σημερινή γελοιογραφία που ξεφτιλίζει ιδέες και ιδανικά στο όνομα ξέρω 'γω τίνος πράγματος...



Αν αναφέρεσαι σ' αυτή τη γελοιογραφία του Τάσου Αναστασίου στην Αυγή, δεν ξέρω αν είναι εύκολο στην εφημερίδα να λογοκρίνει τον γελοιογράφο (είχε ήδη πρόβλημα λογοκρισίας στα Νέα). Μια λύση θα ήταν ίσως να ζητηθεί από την κυβέρνηση να τον πάρει στη διαπραγματευτική ομάδα της.


----------



## Zazula (Feb 8, 2015)

Επίσης, το μοτίβο Γερμανία = Ναζί το έχει χρησιμοποιήσει κι άλλες φορές: https://www.facebook.com/tasos.anastasiou.79230/photos


----------



## Zazula (Apr 14, 2015)

http://www.tanea.gr/news/greece/art...kimasan-thyrofylakes-molis-efthasan-sto-nhsi/


----------



## nickel (Apr 14, 2015)

Θηροφυλακή, θηροφύλακες, θηροφυλακή, θηροφύλακες. Ε, κάποια στιγμή δεν άντεξε και αμόλησε και ένα «θυροφυλακής». 


http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?12222-θηροφύλακας-ή-θυροφύλακας


----------



## Zazula (Apr 21, 2015)

Τέλειο! http://seriously.triakilakodika.gr/post/code-a-la-Grecque


----------



## Hellegennes (Apr 21, 2015)

Ωραίο, αλλά θα μπορούσε να αναφέρεται στο γραφειοκρατικό και κυβερνητικό σύστημα των περισσοτέρων δυτικών χωρών. Έχουμε δημιουργήσει ένα χοντρομύθο ότι στον υπόλοιπο δυτικό κόσμο η γραφειοκρατία λειτουργεί θαυματουργά και το κυβερνητικό έργο ρέει απρόσκοπτο και γεμάτο νόημα. Η αλήθεια είναι ότι στην Ελλάδα απλά είναι χειρότερα, όχι ότι π.χ. η Κεντρική Ευρώπη η οι Ηνωμένες Πολιτείες είναι γραφειοκρατικοί παράδεισοι. Τα πράγματα λειτουργούν μεν καλύτερα, αλλά δώστε αυτό το κείμενο σε έναν άλλον Ευρωπαίο και θα γελάσει, συμφωνώντας ότι απευθύνεται στην δική του χώρα (εκτός αν πρόκειται για το Βέλγιο ή το Λουξεμβούργο). Είναι σαν το άλλο ανέκδοτο με το πώς διαχειρίζεται η Ολλανδική κυβέρνηση τις επενδύσεις στην χώρα της, που ανέβασες τις προάλλες, που αν ήταν έτσι όπως το κείμενο άφηνε να εννοηθεί, η Ολλανδική κυβέρνηση θα έπρεπε να απασχολεί μερικές χιλιάδες υπαλλήλους, που να εργάζονται νυχθημερόν γι' αυτόν τον σκοπό.

Βεβαίως, όλοι εύκολα υποθέτουν ότι κάνουν αυτοκριτική, κριτικάροντας το σύστημα, την κυβέρνηση και το πώς λειτουργούμε σαν χώρα. Περιέργως, τα λεξικά δίνουν άλλον ορισμό για την αυτοκριτική, που περιέχουν... τον εαυτούλη μας. Ούτε που θυμάμαι πότε για τελευταία φορά διάβασα τέτοιο κείμενο, όπου ο γράφων να αναγνωρίζει τις δικές του ευθύνες. Πάντα φταίνε όλοι οι άλλοι, πάντα οι άλλοι. Οπότε οι δυο κατηγορίες κριτικής, σήμερα, στην Ελλάδα, είναι: α) "φταίνε οι άλλοι, οι Ευρωπαίοι/Αμερικάνοι" και β) "φταίνε οι άλλοι, οι υπόλοιποι Έλληνες". Όσοι ανήκουν στην δεύτερη κατηγορία θεωρούν ότι κάνουν αυτοκριτική. Όποιος θεωρεί ότι υπάρχουν κακώς κείμενα στην χώρα του, θα πρέπει να αναρωτιέται αν έχει μερίδιο ευθύνης, ποιο είναι αυτό, τι μπορεί να κάνει για να το διορθώσει και τι μπορεί να κάνει για να διορθώσει τα πράγματα για τα οποία δεν φταίει ο ίδιος. Αλλιώς κάνει άγονη κριτική, όχι αυτοκριτική.


----------



## Palavra (Apr 21, 2015)

Κι αυτοί που κουνούν το δάχτυλο επιτιμητικά απαιτώντας από κάποιον να μη μιλάει αν δε λέει τα πράγματα όπως τα έχουν οι ίδιοι στο μυαλό τους ασκούν λογοκρισία. Και καιρός είναι να σταματήσει αυτό το παραμύθι του «μη μιλάς».


----------



## Hellegennes (Apr 21, 2015)

Σε ποιον αναφέρεται αυτό;


----------



## nickel (Apr 21, 2015)

*Το κράτος παρανομεί, το πρόστιμο στον ιδιώτη*
Του Θάνου Τζήμερου
http://www.protagon.gr/?i=protagon.el.post&id=40652#


----------



## nickel (Apr 26, 2015)

Πρωτομαγιά θα γίνει φέτος η καθιερωμένη απεργία της Πανελλήνιας Ναυτικής Ομοσπονδίας με τον διόλου μαξιμαλιστικό κατάλογο με τα 13 αιτήματα:

http://www.efoplistesnews.gr/ειδήσεις/9506-δεμένα-πλοία-πρωτομαγιά


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 26, 2015)

Ενημέρωση για τα ναυτεργατικά από το efoplistesnews... :devil:

Επί της ουσίας, νομίζω ότι η συζήτηση στα ναυτιλιακά πρέπει επειγόντως να εκσυγχρονιστεί (από όλες τις πλευρές του τραπεζιού) επειδή υπάρχει ουσιαστική πίεση από τις ανάγκες και τις συνθήκες για την ελληνική ναυτιλία και οι αντίθετοι πόλοι του συστήματος δεν μπορεί να ακολουθούν ούτε λογικές εφοπλιστικών αρπαχτών ούτε ναυτεργατικής μονολιθικότητας. Όλο το σύστημα πρέπει να προσαρμοστεί με βέλτιστο τρόπο στο σήμερα και το άμεσο αύριο. 

(Όχι, δεν ξέρω ποιο είναι το βέλτιστο, απλώς είναι κουραστικό να ακούω εδώ και δεκαετίες και τις δυο πλευρές να στέκονται στις κόκκινες γραμμές τους μέχρι να καταρρεύσουν από εξωγενείς παράγοντες και να διαμορφώσουν νέες κόκκινες γραμμές, που συχνά είναι απλώς το αίτημα για επιστροφή στις πρότερες κόκκινες γραμμές.)


----------



## Earion (Apr 26, 2015)

*Προς «πράσινη ναυτιλία» η ναυπηγοεπισκευή*

_Ριψοκίνδυνο το στοίχημα του συνεταιρισμού της Ecomasyn, που φιλοδοξεί να μετατρέψει τον Πειραιά σε διεθνές κέντρο μετασκευών για χαμηλότερες εκπομπές καυσαερίων και για τη διαχείριση του θαλάσσιου έρματος. 
_
Θα μπορούσε η πράσινη ναυτιλία να αποτελέσει μοχλό αναζωογόνησης του ναυπηγοεπισκευαστικού κλάδου; Πρόκειται για ένα ριψοκίνδυνο στοίχημα, το οποίο όμως έχει προσελκύσει ορισμένους από τους κορυφαίους παίκτες της ελληνικής αγοράς. Οι συμμετέχοντες στον συνεταιρισμό Hellenic Eco Marine Synergy ή, πιο απλά, Ecomasyn, έχουν ως σκοπό, όπως αναφέρεται στον δικτυακό του τόπο, την «παροχή ολοκληρωμένων λύσεων που περιλαμβάνουν μελέτη, προμήθεια και εγκατάσταση εξοπλισμού, καθώς και παροχή υποστηρικτικών υπηρεσιών συμβουλευτικής και εκπαιδευτικής φύσεως [...] σε όλο το φάσμα της λεγόμενης Πράσινης Ναυτιλίας». Υπό τον τίτλο αυτό περιλαμβάνονται μετασκευές με σκοπό τη μεγιστοποίηση της ενεργειακής αποδοτικότητας των πλοίων, η τοποθέτηση συστημάτων αποθείωσης (Scrubber) και διαχείρισης θαλάσσιου έρματος, αλλά και η χρήση του υγροποιημένου φυσικού αερίου (LNG) ως καυσίμου αντί του ντίζελ.

Γιάννης Παλαιολόγος, Καθημερινή (26 Απρ. 2015)


----------



## nickel (Apr 30, 2015)

Αντισυνταγματικές φέρεται να έκρινε το Συμβούλιο της Επικρατείας τις μειώσεις κύριων και επικουρικών συντάξεων, καθώς και τη ρήτρα μηδενικού ελλείμματος. 
http://news.in.gr/economy/article/?aid=1231404082

Να δείτε που στο τέλος θα επιβληθεί... επικουρική φορολογία στις συντάξεις.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 30, 2015)

Αντισυνταγματική η ρήτρα μηδενικού ελλείμματος σε επικουρικά, πλήρως ανταποδοτικά (από το καταστατικό τους) ταμεία. Μάλιστα. Απολύτως (ορθο)λογικό.


----------



## SBE (Apr 30, 2015)

Τί είναι ρήτρα μηδενικού ελλείμματος;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 30, 2015)

Ρήτρα μηδενικού ελλείμματος στα επικουρικά ταμεία (που υποτίθεται ότι ανακυκλώνουν εισφορές, αλλά στην πράξη, εδώ και χρόνια, επιχορηγούνται από τον προϋπολογισμό) σημαίνει ότι οι συντάξεις και τυχόν εφάπαξ που πληρώνει το ταμείο δεν πρέπει να δημιουργούν έλλειμμα στη διαχείριση του ταμείου. (Γκουγκλιές)


----------



## nickel (Apr 30, 2015)

Zero deficit clause. Που επιβάλλει το μηδενικό έλλειμμα. Περισσότερα θα σου πει ο ειδικός των συνταξιοδοτικών.


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 30, 2015)

nickel said:


> Αντισυνταγματικές φέρεται να έκρινε το Συμβούλιο της Επικρατείας τις μειώσεις κύριων και επικουρικών συντάξεων, καθώς και τη ρήτρα μηδενικού ελλείμματος.


Όπως παρατήρησε κάποιος στο ΦΒ, οι δικαστές έχουν ανακαλύψει τα χρηματόδεντρα. Δεν μένει παρά να μας αποκαλύψουν πού βρίσκονται οι φυτείες.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 30, 2015)

Πάντως δεν φαίνεται να υπάρχει ακόμη επίσημη ανακοίνωση αλλά να πρόκειται για πληροφορίες που έδωσε ο Α' Αντιπρόεδρος της Βουλής κ. Αλέξης Μητρόπουλος.


----------



## Paradiper_Du (Apr 30, 2015)

Α, παρεμπιπτόντως. Τι συμβαινει αν ο Α΄ Αντιπρόεδρος της Βουλής έχει υποπέσει στο αδίκημα της φοροδιαφυγής και του έχει επιβληθεί πρόστιμο 1,9 εκατομμυρίων;


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 30, 2015)

Τίποτα, τι να συμβαίνει; Έχουμε πρώτη φορά Αριστερά, με την ηθική ανωτερότητα. Θα φτιάξουμε μια φωτογραφική διάταξη που θα ακυρώνει τα πρόστιμα σε όσους το όνομά τους είναι Μητροπουλος. Δεν θα είναι δυο-τρεις; Κατά τύχη θα πιάσει κι αυτόν, τι να κάνουμε;


----------



## Hellegennes (Apr 30, 2015)

Alexandra said:


> Όπως παρατήρησε κάποιος στο ΦΒ, οι δικαστές έχουν ανακαλύψει τα χρηματόδεντρα. Δεν μένει παρά να μας αποκαλύψουν πού βρίσκονται οι φυτείες.



Συγγνώμη, αλλά νόμιζα ότι η δουλειά των δικαστών είναι να βγάζουν αποφάσεις σε νομική βάση, όχι σε οικονομική. Δηλαδή θα έπρεπε να πούνε "όχι, δεν είναι αντισυνταγματικό, γιατί δεν έχουμε λεφτά"; Ούτε είναι δουλειά τους να νομοθετούν και να μεταρρυθμίζουν υπάρχοντες νόμους και το σύνταγμα. Ή λες κάτι άλλο και δεν το καταλαβαίνω;


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 30, 2015)

Ναι, λέω κάτι άλλο και δεν το καταλαβαίνεις. Η μείωση των συντάξεων και των επικουρικών δεν έχει καμιά σχέση με το Σύνταγμα. Επιβάλλεται αποκλειστικά και μόνο από τη δεινή οικονομική θέση της χώρας. Αν οι δικαστές βλέπουν ότι τα μέτρα που λαμβάνονται με σκεπτικό την αντιμετώπιση του προβλήματος των άδειων ταμείων παραβιάζουν το Σύνταγμα, αλίμονο στη χώρα που έχει δικαστές που φοράνε τέτοιες παρωπίδες. Ας βγάζουν λοιπόν αποφάσεις αντισυνταγματικότητας των μέτρων κι ας περιμένουν μαζί με τους υπόλοιπους μπροστά στα κλειστά ΑΤΜ να πάρουν τους παχυλούς μισθούς τους.


----------



## nickel (Apr 30, 2015)

Ας μη βιαζόμαστε. Ας περιμένουμε να δούμε την απόφαση, τι λέει και πού βασίζεται.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 30, 2015)

Το ύψος των μισθών και των συντάξεων δεν καθορίζεται συνταγματικά· οι δικαστές κρίνουν με βάση γενικές αρχές του συντάγματος περί δικαιωμάτων των πολιτών (π.χ. αξιοπρεπής διαβίωση). Εκεί υποθέτω ότι είναι θέμα ερμηνείας και επιχειρημάτων πια. Οι δικαστές μπορεί να σκέφτονται «ας μην πάρουμε σαπάκια αεροπλάνα ή ας πουλήσουμε αεροδρόμια· προέχει η αξιοπρέπεια του συνταξιούχου πολίτη». Αν το σύνταγμα το επιτρέπει, γιατί όχι;


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 30, 2015)

Άρα, το Σύνταγμα προστατεύει την "αξιοπρεπή διαβίωση" των δημοσίων υπαλλήλων, αλλά αγνοεί την αξιοπρεπή διαβίωση των ιδιωτικών υπαλλήλων, που δέχτηκαν μειώσεις μισθών ή απολύθηκαν.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 30, 2015)

Δεν είναι καλύτερο να δούμε τη δικαστική απόφαση και το σκεπτικό της πρώτα;


----------



## SBE (May 1, 2015)

Άλεξ, δεν είναι ζήτημα αξιοπρεπούς διαβίωσης (και δεν ξέρω γιατί πάει η συζήτηση εκεί). 
Επίσης δεν έχει σχέση με την τωρινή κατάσταση της οικονομίας μόνο, αφού άλλωστε οι αποφάσεις του ΣτΕ δεν έχουν βραχυπρόθεσμη ισχύ.


----------



## Alexandra (May 1, 2015)

SBE said:


> Άλεξ, δεν είναι ζήτημα αξιοπρεπούς διαβίωσης (και δεν ξέρω γιατί πάει η συζήτηση εκεί).


Επειδή αυτό είναι το σκεπτικό μέχρι τώρα για τις αποφάσεις σχετικά με τις περικοπές σε συντάξεις και μισθούς δικαστικών και στρατιωτικών.


----------



## Alexandra (May 1, 2015)

Ορίστε ποιο φαίνεται να είναι το σκεπτικό, σύμφωνα με το ΒΗΜΑ.

Απόφαση-βόμβα για συντάξεις κύριες και επικουρικές εκδίδεται σύντομα από την Ολομέλεια του Συμβουλίου της Επικρατείας , όπως είχε αποκαλύψει πρόσφατα το Βήμα της Κυριακής. Κρίνεται ότι είναι αντισυνταγματικές οι περικοπές των συντάξεων , ενώ στα ίδια τα πρακτικά της μειοψηφίας της απόφασης υπολογίζεται το κόστος της απόφασης σε περίπου 3,5 δισ. ευρώ για τη χώρα. Η απόφαση αυτή εκδίδεται και αφορά εκατοντάδες χιλιάδες συνταξιούχους , οι οποίοι δεν υπάγονται στα ειδικά μισθολόγια μεταξύ των οποίων και οι συνταξιούχοι του ΙΚΑ , αλλά και της ΔΕΗ κ.λ.π.
 
Σύμφωνα με αποκλειστικές πληροφορίες του Βήματος με πλειοψηφία , που διαμορφώθηκε στη διαφορά μόλις 4 ψήφων οι δικαστές της Ολομέλειας του ανωτάτου ακυρωτικού Δικαστηρίου έκριναν ότι οι ρυθμίσεις του νόμου 4093/2012 , που περικόβουν σε δεύτερη φάση στα πλαίσια εφαρμογής του Μνημονίου κάθε είδους κύριες και επικουρικές συντάξεις είναι αντισυνταγματικές. Με διαφορά 3 ψήφων η Ολομέλεια έκρινε ως αντισυνταγματική και την ρήτρα μηδενικού ελλέιμματος , όπως ορίζεται από τον νόμο 4052 /2012.
 
*Πολιτική , αλλά και κοινωνικού χαρακτήρα είναι το σημαντικό σκεπτικό της απόφασης , που ανατρέπει όλα τα δεδομένα ως σήμερα του Ασφαλιστικού. Σύμφωνα με πληροφορίες η πλειοψηφία , που τάσσεται υπέρ της αντισυνταγματικότητας εκτιμάει ότι οι σε πρώτη φάση περικοπές ήταν "αναποτελεσματικές , δεν ωφέλησαν τη χώρα και τα βάρη σήκωσαν οι συνταξιούχοι , που συνήθως πληρώνουν το κόστος τέτοιων κυβερνητικών αποφάσεων". Δεν είναι δυνατόν να συναινέσουμε σε περαιτέρω μειώσεις , που έχουν εξαθλιώσει το βιοτικό επίπεδο των πολιτών έκριναν κατά πλειοψηφία οι δικαστές.*
 
*Στο σκεπτικό της μειοψηφίας, που έχει ισχυρό αριθμό μελών της Ολομέλειας αναφέρεται το δημοσιονομικό κόστος μιας τέτοιας απόφασης και εκεί υπολογίζεται στο αστρονομικό ποσό των 3,5 δισ ευρώ! Υπενθυμίζεται ότι το ΣτΕ είχε κρίνει ως συνταγματικές τις περικοπές του Πρώτου Μνημονίου , τώρα όμως ανατρέπει αυτή την απόφασή του , διότι κρίνει ότι οι προηγούμενες περικοπές όχι μόνο δεν οδήγησαν στη σωτηρία της χώρας , αλλά επιδείνωσαν την καθημερινότητα χιλιάδων συνταξιούχων.*
 
Μετά τη δημοσίευση της απόφασης θα θα εφαρμοστεί από την επίδοσή της στο υπουργείο Οικονομικών. Πρώτα οι συνταξιούχοι , που έχουν προσφύγει , περίπου 15 θα δουν τις αποδοχές τους να επιστρέφουν στα επίπεδα , πριν από το 2012. Αναδρομική ισχύ θα έχουν και όσοι έχουν προσφύγει σε δικαστήρια μικρότερου βαθμού και περιμένουν την απόφαση του ΣτΕ ως δεδικασμένο για τις υποθέσεις τους.
 
Την δημοσίευση της απόφασης προανήγγειλε και ο αντιπρόεδρος της Βουλής και βουλευτής του ΣΥΡΙΖΑ , *Αλέξης Μητρόπουλος*, ο οποίος μιλώντας στον Αντέννα προέβλεψε ότι έρχεται σύντομα αυτή η απόφαση...


----------



## Palavra (May 1, 2015)

Ωραία. Ας απαιτήσουμε λοιπόν όλοι οι εργαζόμενοι *τώρα* να απαλλαγούμε από τις ασφαλιστικές εισφορές στο ταμείο μας και να μας μένουν τα λεφτά να τα κάνουμε ό,τι θέλουμε εμείς. Και ας ψάχνουν να βρουν οι συνταξιούχοι σύνταξη. Εξάλλου το ΑΚΑΓΕ μας ήδη πήγε υπέρ πίστεως. Είμαστε κορόιδα, αλλά όχι κι έτσι, πια :angry:


----------



## nickel (May 1, 2015)

Κάτσε να δεις κοινωνικός αυτοματισμός που θα προκύψει αν περάσει κάτι τέτοιο. Άσε που θα γίνουμε διπλό ανέκδοτο έξω. Δεν φτάνει δηλαδή που οι Ευρωπαίοι λένε ότι οι Έλληνες ψήφισαν να ζουν πλούσια. Σε λίγο θα μπορούμε να ζούμε πλούσια και με απόφαση του δικαστηρίου.


----------



## Hellegennes (May 1, 2015)

Μερικοί νιώθω ότι το βλέπετε πολύ στενά το πράγμα. Όλοι είμαστε ΕΕ αλλά το θέμα δεν είναι να ψοφήσει η κατσίκα του γείτονα αλλά να διεκδικούνται τα δικαιώματα όλων. Δεν θα κερδίσω κάτι αν εκδικητικά με πικρία πω "εγώ γιατί να είμαι το κορόιδο και ο συνταξιούχος και ο ΔΥ να καλύπτονται νομικά και οικονομικά;". Το αντίθετο, να χάσω έχω. Κάθε μέρος της διακίνησης χρήματος που χάνεται από την αγορά κάνει ζημιά σε *όλους*.

Και δείξτε λίγο αληθινή αλληλεγγύη. Αν οι άνθρωποι περίμεναν πάντα από τους άλλους να δείξουν πρώτα αλληλεγγύη για να δείξουν κι αυτοί θα ζούσαμε ακόμα σε σπηλιές. Ψέματα, θα ζούσαμε ο καθένας μόνος του και μάλλον θα μας είχε στείλει στον διάολο η εξέλιξη.


----------



## Zazula (May 1, 2015)

Hellegennes said:


> Και δείξτε λίγο αληθινή αλληλεγγύη. Αν οι άνθρωποι περίμεναν πάντα από τους άλλους να δείξουν πρώτα αλληλεγγύη για να δείξουν κι αυτοί θα ζούσαμε ακόμα σε σπηλιές. Ψέματα, θα ζούσαμε ο καθένας μόνος του και μάλλον θα μας είχε στείλει στον διάολο η εξέλιξη.


Σ' αυτό που λες έχεις δίκιο. Βέβαια κι εγώ θα περίμενα αλληλεγγύη απ' τους δημόσιους υπαλλήλους: να δεχθούν μειώσεις στους μισθούς τους, ώστε να ελαφρυνθούμε φορολογικά όλοι. Η ασύλληπτα παράλογη φορολόγηση της ελευθερεπαγγελματοσύνης στην Ελλάδα, μας κάνει όλους εμάς που αιμοδοτούμε την ελληνική οικονομία να σκεφτόμαστε σοβαρά το να την κάνουμε από 'δώ. Και τότε να τους δω αυτούς που έχουν την πολυτέλεια να διεκδικούν δικαστικά την οικονομική τους άνεση.


----------



## Hellegennes (May 1, 2015)

Στην ίδια θέση είμαστε όλοι. Μια χαρά θα μπορούσα να κάνω την κριτική μου από την Αγγλία, σαν άρχοντας, όπως τόσοι άλλοι, με απολαβές πενταπλάσιες αυτών που έχω τώρα και αναλογικές υποχρεώσεις πολύ μικρότερες. Μερικές φορές, κι όταν βλέπω τέτοια επιθετικότητα -όπως εσχάτως από την Αλεξάνδρα, που δεν το περίμενα κιόλας-, σκέφτομαι ότι είμαι πανηλίθιος που επέλεξα να κάτσω να παλέψω στην Ελλάδα. Κι εγώ θα ήθελα να πληρώνω λιγότερους φόρους· κι εγώ θα ήθελα να μην υπάρχουν ευνοημένοι σε βάρος των υπολοίπων· κι εγώ θα καραγούσταρα να έδινε το κράτος κίνητρα για την ελεύθερη επιχειρηματικότητα. Κι εγώ θα ήθελα αλληλεγγύη από τους ΔΥ. Το ότι δεν μου δείχνουν όμως δεν είναι δικαιολογία στον εαυτό μου να μην δείξω πρώτος εγώ σ' αυτούς. Τουλάχιστον έτσι το βλέπω εγώ από την δική μου ηθική σκοπιά.

Όσο για την φοροελάφρυνση, δεν νομίζω ότι στην συγκεκριμένη συγκυρία αν μειώνονταν οι μισθοί των ΔΥ θα σε στρίμωχνε λιγότερο το κράτος, απλά θα έβαζε περισσότερα στην άκρη ως πλεονάσματα (με τα οποία θα έπαιζε και επικοινωνιακά παιχνιδάκια του στυλ: πάρτε μέρισμα οι ένστολοι και οι χαμηλοσυνταξιούχοι) και θα είχες τους αξιωματούχους των οργάνων της ΕΕ να λένε τι καλά που τα πάει η Ελλάδα με την τήρηση των δεικτών και των προβλέψεων.


----------



## SBE (May 1, 2015)

Περιέργως θα συμφωνήσω κι εγώ με τον Έλλη στα περί εκδικητικότητας. Αν και αυτό το έλεγα από την αρχή: δεν θα βρούμε άκρη αν ο ένας Έλληνας στραφεί εναντίον του άλλου κι αν γκρινιάζουμε ότι για όλα φταίνε οι άλλοι. Όπως βγαίνατε από τα ρούχα σας όταν με τις μειώσεις των μισθών των δασκάλων είχαν δηλώσει κάποιοι δάσκαλοι ότι θα σταματήσουν να κάνουν δουλειά, ε, τα ίδια λέτε κι εσείς και μας βγάζετε από τα ρούχα μας. 

Να θυμίσω ότι την απόφαση του ΣτΕ δεν την έχουμε ακόμα, οπότε δεν ξέρουμε ούτε πώς θα εφαρμοστεί ούτε για ποιούς. Βλέπω στο άρθρο ότι λέει ότι θα ισχύσει για όσους έχουν κάνει προσφυγές. Όσοι δεν έχουν κάνει τί θα γίνουν; 

Επίσης, μπορεί να επικαλεστεί το κράτος έκτακτη ανάγκη ρευστότητας και να τα δώσει με περιορισμούς, π.χ. σε ειδική έκδοση ομολόγων δημοσίου που δεν θα μεταβιβάζεται και δεν θα εξαργυρώνεται για 20-30 χρόνια (που σημαίνει ότι θα έχουν πεθάνει οι περισσότεροι δικαιούχοι). Ή μπορεί να αυξήσει το κράτος τη φορολόγηση συντάξεων με αποτέλεσμα να μην αλλάζει το καθαρό ποσό της σύνταξης. Και τέλος μην ξεχνάτε ότι η μείωση της σύνταξης περιλάμβανε δυο- τρεις μειώσεις. Μία ήταν η μείωση της σύνταξης, τα άλλα ήταν κρατήσεις και έκτακτες εισφορές, οι οποίες δεν φαίνεται να καταργούνται γιατί δεν αναφέρονται πουθενά. Και επίσης, παρ' όλη τη γκρίνια που έδινε την εντύπωση ότι μείναν στο δρόμο συνταξιούχοι στρατηγοί και μεγαλοεργολάβοι, οι μειώσεις δεν ήταν πολύ μεγάλες για τους περισσότερους. 

Τέλος, όσοι δεν αντιλαμβάνεστε τί πρόβλημα θα είναι η απόφαση αυτή για την κυβέρνηση μάλλον δεν προσέχετε πολύ. Γιατί θα περιμένουν τώρα όλοι (όχι μόνο οι ψηφοφόροι του ΣΥΡΙΖΑ) να ανέβει η σύνταξή τους, κι αν αυτό δεν συμβεί σε λογικό χρονικό διάστημα θα ζητήσουν την κεφαλή του πρωθυπουργού επί πίνακι. 

ΥΓ Η μητέρα μου που παίρνει σύνταξη ΙΚΑ είχε μείωση περίπου 15% (το ακριβές ποσό μου διαφεύγει). Στην επικουρική της σύνταξη, που ήταν από ταμείο πλήρως ανταποδοτικό και με υγιή λογιστικά και αποθεματικά πριν μια πενταετία, η μείωση ήταν της τάξης του 50-60%, αλλά το ποσό ήταν φυσικά πολύ μικρότερο. Αλλά δε βλέπω να γίνεται λόγος για τις επικουρικές. 

ΥΓ2 Αν βεβαίως είχαμε εφαρμόσει το μνημόνιο που υπογράψαμε δεν θα είχαμε κάνει περικοπές συντάξεων, οπότε δεν θα είχαμε αυτό το πρόβλημα τώρα.


----------



## Zazula (May 1, 2015)

SBE said:


> Όπως βγαίνατε από τα ρούχα σας όταν με τις μειώσεις των μισθών των δασκάλων είχαν δηλώσει κάποιοι δάσκαλοι ότι θα σταματήσουν να κάνουν δουλειά, ε, τα ίδια λέτε κι εσείς και μας βγάζετε από τα ρούχα μας.


Όχι, δεν λέμε καθόλου τα ίδια.


----------



## SBE (May 1, 2015)

Το σκεπτικό είναι το ίδιο: δεν μου αρέσει το Χ οπότε θα σας δώσω ένα μάθημα για να μάθετε.


----------



## Themis (May 2, 2015)

SBE said:


> ΥΓ2 Αν βεβαίως είχαμε εφαρμόσει το μνημόνιο που υπογράψαμε δεν θα είχαμε κάνει περικοπές συντάξεων, οπότε δεν θα είχαμε αυτό το πρόβλημα τώρα.


_Διόρθωση:_ Θα είχαν ήδη γίνει περικοπές συντάξεων τον Μάρτιο, όπως είχε προβλεφθεί από την προηγούμενη κυβέρνηση.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 2, 2015)

Για τις συντάξεις (μιλάμε πάντα για τις κανονικές και τις επικουρικές, όχι ειδικές, αναπηρικές π.χ. κλπ που ενδεχομένως όμως να εμπλέκονται εφόσον και για όσο με την ελληνική νομοθεσία ορίζονται καταναλογία με τις κανονικές) και τις συζητήσεις που γίνονται, εγώ μπορώ να συνεισφέρω τα εξής:

(α) Ο εκπρόσωπος του ΔΝΤ έχει δηλώσει δημόσια ότι δεν ζητάει περικοπές των χαμηλών συντάξεων. (Η δήλωση δεν συνοδεύεται από ορισμό της λέξης «χαμηλός».)

(β) Η ΕΕ προωθεί πολιτικές μίνιμουμ εθνικής σύνταξης με πρόσθετη σύνταξη ανάλογη των κρατήσεων που έχει κάνει κάθε ασφαλισμένος προς κρατικό ή ιδιωτικό φορέα --μελλοντικά, όπου θέλει ο καθένας), σε συνδυασμό με το ελάχιστο εγγυημένο εισόδημα (με άλλα λόγια, κάποιος που έχει μικρή πρόσθετη σύνταξη να ανεβαίνει τουλάχιστον στο ελάχιστο εγγυημένο εισόδημα). Οι συνταξιοδοτικές πολιτικές αυτές θεωρούνται (νεο)φιλελεύθερες και ως κοινωνικό αντίβαρο θεωρείται η πολιτική του ελάχιστου εγγυημένου εισοδήματος. Προφανώς, όλα αυτά εξαρτώνται από τους αριθμούς που ντύνουν τελικά τους όρους.

(γ) Η ρήτρα μηδενικού ελλείμματος για τις επικουρικές είναι ψηφισμένος (μνημονιακός) νόμος από το 2012 και δεν αποτελεί αντικείμενο του «μέιλ Χαρδούβελη». Το πού και πόσο θα έφτανε η περικοπή των επικουρικών συντάξεων με τη συγκεκριμένη ρήτρα ήταν θέμα διαπραγμάτευσης από την προηγούμενη κυβέρνηση (όπως και από την τωρινή: ακούμε τις τελευταίες ημέρες ότι «δεν είναι βέβαια πρόβλημα να περικοπούν οι ψηλές επικουρικές», κάτι δημιουργικά ασαφές όσο δεν ορίζεται το «ψηλές» και το «πόσο»).

(δ) Οι επικουρικές συντάξεις είναι 100% ανταποδοτικές. Στην πράξη, βέβαια, λειτουργούν σαν πρόσθετο συνταξιοδοτικό επίδομα και ο συνταξιούχος δεν θα κάτσει να πει «α, μου κόψαν 50 ευρώ από την επικουρική, δικαίως» αλλά σκέφτεται «α, μου κόψαν 50 ευρώ από τη σύνταξη, τελεία». Η διαχείριση των επικουρικών ταμείων, διαχρονικά, δεν έχει αποτελέσει πρότυπο διαχείρισης χρηματικών αποθεματικών.

(ε) Μια σύνταξη μπορεί να αυξηθεί ή να μειωθεί με πολιτική απόφαση (και, κατά πώς φαίνεται, προσεχώς και με δικαστικές αποφάσεις) π.χ. από αύριο κατά χ%, από την 1η Ιανουαρίου φέτος αναδρομικά προς (χ τονούμενο)% ή από 1 Ιανουαρίου του χρόνου κατά (χ συν)% κλπ. Το αποτέλεσμα κρίνεται στο τέλος και σε συνάρτηση με τη συνολική εικόνα.

Δεν έχει νόημα να μπούμε ξανά στη γενικότερη συζήτηση του συνταξιοδοτικού. Τα προβλήματα είναι γνωστά και τα έχουμε συζητήσει. Στην ευρύτερη εικόνα, και από τους αριθμούς που διαβάζω, η εξοικονόμηση που θα γίνει από τις επικουρικές γίνεται για ποσά της τάξης των 200 εκ. ευρώ ετησίως. Η ορθολογική αντιμετώπιση του θέματος κατά τη γνώμη μου θα ήταν η ρευστοποίηση των επικουρικών ταμείων, η ανταποδοτική μεταφορά και προσθήκη των επικουρικών συντάξεων στις τακτικές και η εξοικονόμηση (εφόσον είναι απαραίτητη) να γίνει στο σύνολο των συντάξεων (με πολύ μεγαλύτερη επιβάρυνση των υψηλότερων συντάξεων). Αυτό θα ήταν ένα βήμα στην προωθούμενη ενοποίηση των ασφαλιστικών ταμείων με ταυτόχρονο ξεκαθάρισμα των καταστάσεων και η αίσθησή μου είναι ότι η πραγματική μάχη γίνεται ακριβώς για να μη συμβεί αυτό (βλ. π.χ. δηλώσεις Γ.Γ. Ασφαλίσεων κλπ στον Ιατρικό σύλλογο: «δεν θα πάμε το ταμείο σας στον ΟΑΕΕ» -- προς το παρόν, πάντως, τα αποθεματικά του ταμείου των γιατρών τώρα μεταφέρθηκαν στον κοινό κορβανά για τις πληρωμές του δημοσίου).


----------



## Zazula (May 2, 2015)

SBE said:


> Το σκεπτικό είναι το ίδιο: δεν μου αρέσει το Χ οπότε θα σας δώσω ένα μάθημα για να μάθετε.


Όχι, δεν είναι το ίδιο.


----------



## Hellegennes (May 2, 2015)

drsiebenmal said:


> Για τις συντάξεις (μιλάμε πάντα για τις κανονικές και τις επικουρικές, όχι ειδικές, αναπηρικές π.χ. κλπ που ενδεχομένως όμως να εμπλέκονται εφόσον και για όσο με την ελληνική νομοθεσία ορίζονται καταναλογία με τις κανονικές) και τις συζητήσεις που γίνονται, εγώ μπορώ να συνεισφέρω τα εξής:
> 
> (α) Ο εκπρόσωπος του ΔΝΤ έχει δηλώσει δημόσια ότι δεν ζητάει περικοπές των χαμηλών συντάξεων. (Η δήλωση δεν συνοδεύεται από ορισμό της λέξης «χαμηλός».)



Αυτό που έχει σημασία είναι πόσο κοστολογεί το ΔΝΤ το κέρδος από τις περικοπές. Οι πολιτικές και διπλωματικές δηλώσεις έχουν απολύτως μηδενική σημασία.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 2, 2015)

Προφανώς, εφόσον δεν μαθαίνουμε (απολύτως λογικά) επίσημα τι ζητάει κάθε πλευρά και τι διαπραγματεύεται θα είμαστε αναγκασμένοι να κρίνουμε από τις δημόσιες δηλώσεις και από τα αποτελέσματα.


----------



## nickel (May 2, 2015)

Hellegennes said:


> Και δείξτε λίγο αληθινή αλληλεγγύη.



Καλημέρα. Μου ξεφεύγει ένα χαμόγελο όταν ο κατά δήλωσή του φίλος του νεοφιλελευθερισμού και, υποθέτω, αντικρατιστής ζητά αλληλεγγύη από τους απροστάτευτους ελεύθερους επαγγελματίες προς τις ομάδες που συστηματικά προστατεύει το σύστημα. Και σκέφτομαι ότι εγώ ο ουτοπιστής (ή μάλλον η ουτοπιστική μου πλευρά) ονειρευόταν τι ωραία θα ήταν, όταν αναγγέλλονταν απολύσεις δημοσίων υπαλλήλων, να πούνε όλοι τους με μια αλληλέγγυα φωνή: Όχι, τους μισθούς μας να τους ρίξετε, αλλά να μην απολυθεί κανένας!


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 2, 2015)

Απολύθηκαν δημόσιοι υπάλληλοι; Σε ποια χώρα;


----------



## Palavra (May 2, 2015)

Σε αυτήν που έχει τον Κατρούγκαλο υπουργό και τους έχει πελάτες.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 2, 2015)

Νομίζω ότι στην επίμαχη ιστορία η συζήτηση δεν αφορούσε απολυμένους αλλά «διαθέσιμους» --που δεν εργάζονταν εν αναμονή τελικής διευθέτησης του εργασιακού τους καθεστώτος αλλά εισέπρατταν το 70% του μισθού τους και όχι, βέβαια, το 350άρι των ανέργων του ιδιωτικού τομέα (που δεν εισπράττεται αν και αν κλπ φρέσκες προϋποθέσεις).


----------



## Palavra (May 2, 2015)

Η άγνοια του ΣτΕ για τις συντάξεις

Με έμφαση στον παρακάτω πίνακα, όπου φαίνεται ποιοι πραγματικά έχουν επωμιστεί το βάρος της κρίσης.


----------



## SBE (May 2, 2015)

Zazula said:


> Όχι, δεν είναι το ίδιο.



Καλά, ό,τι πεις.


----------



## Hellegennes (May 2, 2015)

Palavra said:


> Η άγνοια του ΣτΕ για τις συντάξεις
> 
> Με έμφαση στον παρακάτω πίνακα, όπου φαίνεται ποιοι πραγματικά έχουν επωμιστεί το βάρος της κρίσης.



Θα ήθελα λίγο πιο πρόσφατα στοιχεία. Κατά τα άλλα, ένα μεγάλο μέρος της μείωσης της τρίτης στήλης προκύπτει από την στάση κατασκευών και την άνοδο των σούπερ μάρκετ τριτοτέταρτης διαλογής (Lidl, Discount Markt, κτλ) που καταστρέφουν την αγορά εκ θεμελίων. Τούτο δε δεν επηρεάζει μόνο το λιανικό εμπόριο αλλά όλες τα ελεύθερα επαγγέλματα, εμμέσως καραάμεσα.

Α, ναι, παίζει και το scare factor, όπου συνταξιούχοι, μισθωτοί και ΔΥ σταμάτησαν να ξοδεύουν σε οτιδήποτε και είτε βγάζουν τα λεφτά τους έξω είτε τα βάζουν σε θυρίδες είτε τα κρύβουν κάπου αλλού. Φυσικά για το scare factor φταίνε αποκλειστικά και μόνο η ΝΔ και το καρτέλ-τραστ των ΜΜΕ.


----------



## Hellegennes (May 2, 2015)

nickel said:


> Καλημέρα. Μου ξεφεύγει ένα χαμόγελο όταν ο κατά δήλωσή του φίλος του νεοφιλελευθερισμού και, υποθέτω, αντικρατιστής ζητά αλληλεγγύη από τους απροστάτευτους ελεύθερους επαγγελματίες προς τις ομάδες που συστηματικά προστατεύει το σύστημα. Και σκέφτομαι ότι εγώ ο ουτοπιστής (ή μάλλον η ουτοπιστική μου πλευρά) ονειρευόταν τι ωραία θα ήταν, όταν αναγγέλλονταν απολύσεις δημοσίων υπαλλήλων, να πούνε όλοι τους με μια αλληλέγγυα φωνή: Όχι, τους μισθούς μας να τους ρίξετε, αλλά να μην απολυθεί κανένας!



Δεν είναι πολιτικοϊδεολογικό το ζήτημα, είναι κοινωνικοηθικό, οπότε η αντίφαση που βλέπεις δεν υπάρχει. Ζητάω αλληλεγγύη από τους ΕΕ προς τους ΔΥ και τούμπαλιν. Αλληλεγγύη θα πει... λεξιλογικό φόρουμ είμαστε, δεν χρειάζεται να εξηγήσω γιατί είναι άτοπο να είναι στην ίδια πρόταση αυτή η λέξη με το "μα οι ΔΥ που προστατεύονται από το σύστημα δεν υποστηρίζουν εμάς, πώς να τους υποστηρίξουμε εμείς;".

Εξάλλου είναι θέμα συγκυριών. Αντικρατιστής είμαι, αλλά στην παρούσα συγκυρία δεν βλέπω καλό λόγο να μειωθούν οι δαπάνες του κράτους όσον αφορά μισθούς και συντάξεις, ιδίως την στιγμή που αυτές οι μειώσεις δεν θα μεταφραστούν σε ελάφρυνση για τους ΕΕ και διαθέσιμα για κίνητρα επιχειρηματικότητας.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 2, 2015)

Hellegennes said:


> Ζητάω αλληλεγγύη από τους ΕΕ προς τους ΔΥ και τούμπαλιν.


Επειδή πρόσφατα εξηγούσα σε παρέα συνομηλίκων μου ΔΥ (όλοι συνταξιούχοι) ότι εγώ πρέπει να σκάσω ένα 500ρικο τον μήνα για να έχω δικαίωμα να εργαστώ και, στη συνέχεια, από το καθαρό μου εισόδημα να βάζω στην άκρη το 26% για φόρο (από τον οποίο βγαίνουν τα 2/3 των συντάξεών τους) και απλώς δεν με καταλάβαιναν τι τους έλεγα, έχω πειστεί πλέον ότι πρόκειται για κατοίκους διαφορετικών πλανητών.


----------



## nickel (May 2, 2015)

Hellegennes said:


> Φυσικά για το scare factor φταίνε αποκλειστικά και μόνο η ΝΔ και το καρτέλ-τραστ των ΜΜΕ.



Τι ακριβώς εννοείς εδώ; Ότι δεν υπήρχαν λόγοι ανησυχίας άρα κακώς σκορπούσαν τον πανικό η ΝΔ και τα κανάλια ή ότι μπορεί να υπήρχαν λόγοι ανησυχίας αλλά κακώς υπήρχαν ΝΔ και κανάλια που σκορπούσαν τον πανικό;


----------



## SBE (May 2, 2015)

Σχετικά με τον πίνακα αυτό Παλ, δε νομίζω ότι είναι τόσο εύκολα τα συμπεράσματα για τις συντάξεις. Χωρίς να έχω διάθεση αυτή τη στιγμή για επιπλέον στοιχεία (και θα προτιμούσα να μη με αναγκάσετε να χαλάσω το τριήμερό μου να σας βρω στοιχεία, τα δείχνει ο πίνακας της Παλ), να τι μου λέει ο πίνακας:

Στην Ελλάδα η ελάχιστη σύνταξη είναι του ΟΓΑ, στην οποία βρέθηκαν και όσοι δεν είχαν φροντίσει για άλλη σύνταξη στη ζωή τους. Ομοίως, ένα σωρό Έλληνες παίρνουν την ελάχιστη του ΙΚΑ γιατί αντί να πληρώνουν εισφορές για πλήρη σύνταξη τα έβαζαν στην τσέπη και πλήρωναν μόνο τα απολύτως απαραίτητα. 
Μ'άλλα λόγια το ποσοστό των χαμηλοσυνταξιούχων της κατώτατης σύνταξης είναι πολύ μεγάλο, σ'αυτούς οι μειώσεις ήταν ελάχιστες ή και μηδέν ή όπως βλέπουμε πιο πάνω, αρνητικές (δηλαδή πήραν αύξηση). Οι μειώσεις στις συντάξεις είναι στις κατηγορίες 8,9,10, δηλαδή στο ανώτερο 30% (αν διαβάζω σωστά τον πίνακα). Να θυμίσω επίσης ότι οι συντάξεις είναι χαμηλότερες από τους μισθούς γενικά (π.χ. για τους μηχανικούς τελευταία φορά που κοίταξα, η μέγιστη σύνταξη ήταν πολύ πολύ χαμηλότερη από το μισθό που όριζε η συλλογική σύμβαση) Βλέπω και μια δυσανάλογη αύξηση στη μέση της κλίμακας, ενώ θα έπρεπε να είναι η αύξηση στο κάτω μέρος της κλίμακας, αλλά αυτά είναι τα θαύματα της Ελλάδας που δεν βοηθάει τους φτωχούς αλλά τους μικρομεσαίους. 

Αντίστοιχα βλέπω στους μισθούς (που υποθέτω είναι ιδιωτικού και δημόσιου τομέα μαζί) μεγάλες μειώσεις στις χαμηλότερες κατηγορίες, που νομίζω ερμηνεύεται με την άνοδο της ανεργίας. Αυτοί που πλήττονται περισσότερο από την ανεργία είναι οι χαμηλόμισθοι ανειδίκευτοι και όσοι έχουν λιγότερα προσόντα (κανένας από τους συμφοιτητές μου ηλ/μηχ δεν έχασε τη δουλειά του τα τελευταία πέντε χρόνια, είτε δημόσια είτε ιδιωτική, ενώ από την άλλη αυτό συνέβη σε όλους σχεδόν τους ανειδίκευτους που ξέρω). Αν βγάλουμε από το λογαριασμό τις τρεις κατώτερες κατηγορίες βλέπουμε ότι οι μισθοί μειώνονται σταδιακά. 

Τώρα, για τους ελεύθερους επαγγελματίες/ εμπόρους που μάλλον αφορούν τους Λεξιλόγους περισσότερο, πάλι βλέπουμε ότι όσοι είχαν χαμηλό εισόδημα είχαν τις περισσότερες μειώσεις, προφανώς για τους ίδιους λόγους με τους μισθωτούς. Οι μπλοκάκηδες που έκαναν μερικά μεροκάματα εδώ- εκεί τώρα δεν έχουν δουλειά ή έχουν πολύ λιγότερη και μικροκαταστηματάρχες βάζουν λουκέτο. Ενώ στις υψηλότερες κατηγορίες οι μειώσεις είναι μικρότερες. Τώρα, το ότι στα ποσοστά φαίνεται ότι οι εμπορικές δραστηριότητες είχαν τις μεγαλύτερες μειώσεις δεν με παραξενεύει καθόλου. ΑΥΤΟΣ είναι ο ορισμός της οικονομικής ύφεσης. Να τον επαναλάβω γιατί τον ξεχνάμε:

Οικονομική ύφεση= ο περιορισμός της οικονομικής δραστηριότητας 
Απο το σχολικό βιβλίο: 
_Η φάση της ύφεσης χαρακτηρίζεται από εκτεταμένη ανεργία, έλλειψη επενδύσεων και ανεπαρκή ζήτηση καταναλωτικών αγαθών. Αυτό σημαίνει ότι οι επιχειρήσεις που παράγουν τόσο καταναλωτικά όσο και κεφαλαιουχικά αγαθά έχουν αχρησιμοποίητη ή πλεονάζουσα παραγωγική δυναμικότητα. _

Και ναι, συνήθως τις υφέσεις τις περνάνε χωρίς σημαντικές απώλειες οι συνταξιούχοι που δεν έχουν παίξει τη σύνταξή τους στη ρουλέτα (χρηματιστήριο) και οι μισθωτοί που διατηρούν τη δουλειά τους, ενώ τις περνάνε χειρότερα όσοι απασχολούνται σε κλάδους με ρίσκο. 

Η Ελλάδα δεν αντιμετωπίζει μόνο κρατικά οικονομικά προβλήματα αλλά και γενικότερη οικονομική ύφεση η οποία μέχρι πρόσφατα ήταν και παγκόσμια, δηλαδή δεν υπήρχαν εναλλακτικές λύσεις για εμπορική ανάπτυξη εκτός Ελλάδας. Και φυσικά χάνοντας τον μεγάλο τους πελάτη, το δημόσιο, οι ιδιωτικές επιχειρήσεις, χάνουν πολύ περισσότερα. 

Η εντύπωση που έχω κοιτάζοντας απ'έξω είναι ότι σε γενικές γραμμές η μείωση των εισοδημάτων δεν ήταν τόσο μεγάλη όσο την έκαναν να φαίνεται τα ΜΜΕ και το γενικότερο κλίμα σύγχυσης που επικρατούσε στην Ελλάδα- σε συνδυασμό με την ευκαιρία που δόθηκε στον κάθε Έλληνα να κλαίγεται ότι δεν έχει μία. Στο επικοινωνιακό θεωρώ ότι απέτυχαν όλες οι κυβερνήσεις. Κι αυτή η αποτυχία διχάζει τον ελληνικό λαό, κι έτσι διαβάζω και στην Λεξιλογία "την κρίση να πληρώσει _η συνταξιοδοτημένη _ολιγαρχία" και "φονιάδες των λαών, δημόσιοι υπάλληλοι"


----------



## SBE (May 2, 2015)

drsiebenmal said:


> Επειδή πρόσφατα εξηγούσα σε παρέα συνομηλίκων μου ΔΥ (όλοι συνταξιούχοι) ότι εγώ πρέπει να σκάσω ένα 500ρικο τον μήνα για να έχω δικαίωμα να εργαστώ και, στη συνέχεια, από το καθαρό μου εισόδημα να βάζω στην άκρη το 26% για φόρο (από τον οποίο βγαίνουν τα 2/3 των συντάξεών τους) και απλώς δεν με καταλάβαιναν τι τους έλεγα, έχω πειστεί πλέον ότι πρόκειται για κατοίκους διαφορετικών πλανητών.



Τί σε κάνει να πιστεύεις ότι δεν είσαι εσύ ο κάτοικος διαφορετικού πλανήτη;

Και για να το δούμε λίγο διαφορετικά (χωρίς αντιρρήσεις για ειδικές περιπτώσεις κλπ): ο ελεύθερος επαγγελματίας/ επιχειρηματίας δεν έγινε ΕΕ/Επιχειρηματίας για να φυτοζωεί αλλά για να απολαμβάνει τα αγαθά της επιχειρηματικότητάς του (που δεν είναι μόνο οικονομικά). Αυτά τα αγαθά έχουν ένα οικονομικό ρίσκο το οποίο υποτίθεται ότι γνωρίζει.


----------



## Hellegennes (May 2, 2015)

nickel said:


> Τι ακριβώς εννοείς εδώ; Ότι δεν υπήρχαν λόγοι ανησυχίας άρα κακώς σκορπούσαν τον πανικό η ΝΔ και τα κανάλια ή ότι μπορεί να υπήρχαν λόγοι ανησυχίας αλλά κακώς υπήρχαν ΝΔ και κανάλια που σκορπούσαν τον πανικό;



Ότι υπήρχε πολύ μικρός λόγος ανησυχίας και το ξέσκισαν. Και δεν μιλάω μόνο για την πρόσφατη προεκλογική περίοδο.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 2, 2015)

SBE said:


> Κι αυτή η αποτυχία διχάζει τον ελληνικό λαό, κι έτσι διαβάζω και στην Λεξιλογία "την κρίση να πληρώσει _η συνταξιοδοτημένη _ολιγαρχία" και "φονιάδες των λαών, δημόσιοι υπάλληλοι"


 Αν είχες γράψει «φονιάδες των λαών, _αναξιολόγητοι_ δημόσιοι υπάλληλοι» μέχρι που θα σκεφτόμουν να προσυπογράψω 100% το κείμενό σου (και ψάξε τώρα να καταλάβεις το γιατί, επειδή προφανώς δεν ήταν αυτός ο σκοπός σου).


----------



## Zazula (May 2, 2015)

SBE said:


> Καλά, ό,τι πεις.


Νόμιζα θα σου ήταν προφανέστατο το γιατί ΔΕΝ είναι το ίδιο· το λέει όμορφα ο nickel στο #87: Απ' τη μια έχεις την πλέον εκτεθειμένη κι απροστάτευτη κοινωνική ομάδα (και τη μόνη που πραγματικά μπορεί να φέρει λεφτά στο κρατικό ταμείο που να μην είναι δανεικά) κι απ' την άλλη έχεις μια ομάδα που προστατεύεται απ' το κράτος με ιδεοληπτική εμμονή (και _καλώς _γίνεται, δεν μπαίνω σε αυτό το θέμα)· η απροστάτευτη ομάδα είναι μικρότερη και πλέον πολύ πιο ανίσχυρη _μαθηματικά _να στηρίξει την πολυπληθέστερη και καλύτερα/ισχυρότερα διασφαλισμένη — κι αν κάποιος το επισημάνει αυτό (προσθέτοντας ότι η δεύτερη ομάδα ουδεμία αλληλεγγύη προς την πρώτη δείχνει), τότε του λέμε ότι αλληλεγγύη είναι αυτό που η πρώτη ομάδα πρέπει να δείξει στη δεύτερη. Ε, όχι.


----------



## SBE (May 2, 2015)

nickel said:


> Τι ακριβώς εννοείς εδώ; Ότι δεν υπήρχαν λόγοι ανησυχίας άρα κακώς σκορπούσαν τον πανικό η ΝΔ και τα κανάλια ή ότι μπορεί να υπήρχαν λόγοι ανησυχίας αλλά κακώς υπήρχαν ΝΔ και κανάλια που σκορπούσαν τον πανικό;



Νομίζω θέλει να πει αυτό που λέω κι εγώ στο μακρυνάρι: ότι η κυβέρνηση (από τον ΓΑΠ και δώθε, όχι μόνο η ΝΔ) δεν χειρίστηκε το επικοινωνιακό καθόλου καλά. Και τα ΜΜΕ το έριξαν στην καθημερινή κλάψα δημιουργώντας αρνητικό κλίμα, και το ρίξαμε στην ασάφεια σαν κράτος. 
Θυμάμαι μια εποχή που η μητέρα μου έπαιρνε κάθε μήνα διαφορετικό πόσο επικουρικής σύνταξης και είχε πανικοβληθεί ότι θα της την κόψουν τελείως. Το ταμείο ΔΕΝ έστελνε εκκαθαριστικά με τη δικαιολογία ότι δεν είχαν χαρτί. Έτσι κάθε μήνα κάνανε κρατήσεις που μοιάζανε τυχαίες (δεν ήταν όλα μείωση σύνταξης,ήταν και έκτακτες εισφορές κλπ). Μια εποχή βαρέθηκα τη γκρίνια και είπα να το ψάξω να δω τί γίνεται και διαπίστωσα ότι δεν έβγαζα άκρη. Ήταν αδύνατο π.χ. να ξεχωρίσεις με βεβαιότητα 100% το ράδιο αρβύλα, την ανακυκλωμένη "είδηση" και την κανονική είδηση. Και έχω διδακτορικό σε θετική επιστήμη. Φαντάσου να είσαι συνταξιούχος αγρότης του ΟΓΑ απόφοιτος δημοτικού. 
Απαράδεκτη κατάσταση και απαράδεκτος ο χειρισμός της κρίσης.


----------



## Zazula (May 2, 2015)

SBE said:


> Ο ελεύθερος επαγγελματίας/ επιχειρηματίας δεν έγινε ΕΕ/Επιχειρηματίας για να φυτοζωεί αλλά για να απολαμβάνει τα αγαθά της επιχειρηματικότητάς του (που δεν είναι μόνο οικονομικά). Αυτά τα αγαθά έχουν ένα οικονομικό ρίσκο το οποίο υποτίθεται ότι γνωρίζει.


Έχεις ποτέ διαβάσει πόσοι έχουν γίνει ΕΕ στην Ελλάδα επειδή απλώς δεν μπορούσαν να προσληφθούν κάπου;


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 2, 2015)

SBE said:


> Τί σε κάνει να πιστεύεις ότι δεν είσαι εσύ ο κάτοικος διαφορετικού πλανήτη;
> 
> Και για να το δούμε λίγο διαφορετικά (χωρίς αντιρρήσεις για ειδικές περιπτώσεις κλπ): ο ελεύθερος επαγγελματίας/ επιχειρηματίας δεν έγινε ΕΕ/Επιχειρηματίας για να φυτοζωεί αλλά για να απολαμβάνει τα αγαθά της επιχειρηματικότητάς του (που δεν είναι μόνο οικονομικά). Αυτά τα αγαθά έχουν ένα οικονομικό ρίσκο το οποίο υποτίθεται ότι γνωρίζει.



Σόρι που σου απαντάω σε δόσεις, δεν είχα δει τη δεύτερη ανάρτηση.
Προφανώς είμαι κάτοικος διαφορετικού πλανήτη. 
Επί της ουσίας, σε παραπέμπω στην απάντηση #101 του Ζάζουλα.


----------



## SBE (May 2, 2015)

drsiebenmal said:


> Αν είχες γράψει «φονιάδες των λαών, _αναξιολόγητοι_ δημόσιοι υπάλληλοι» μέχρι που θα σκεφτόμουν να προσυπογράψω 100% το κείμενό σου (και ψάξε τώρα να καταλάβεις το γιατί, επειδή προφανώς δεν ήταν αυτός ο σκοπός σου).



Δεν χρειάζεται να πηγαίνει πάντα μακριά η βαλίτσα. 

Δε νομίζω να διαφωνούμε στο ότι το δημόσιο θα έπρεπε να είναι διαφορετικά οργανωμένο. Αλλά αυτή τη στιγμή είναι όπως είναι, οπότε αυτό κρίνουμε.


----------



## Zazula (May 2, 2015)

SBE said:


> Και τα ΜΜΕ το έριξαν στην καθημερινή κλάψα δημιουργώντας αρνητικό κλίμα, και το ρίξαμε στην ασάφεια σαν κράτος.


Γνωρίζεις (εννοώ, έχεις επίγνωση) το τι σημαίνει «αντιμνημονιακό μένος» (και δεν αναφέρομαι στα άκρα ΚΚΕ, ΧΑ κι εξωκοινοβουλευτικούς); Έχεις υπόψη σου τη ζημιά που συστηματικά έκαναν την τριετία 2009-12 τα τρία κόμματα (τα δύο εκ των οποίων συνέχισαν ακόμη εντονότερα την τακτική τους αυτή για δύο ακόμη χρόνια, μέχρι το 2014) που θα μπορούσαν να συζητούν για λύσεις, και να μπουν στον χορό απ' την πρώτη στιγμή, για να υπάρξει αντιμετώπιση της κρίσης σε εθνικό επίπεδο;


----------



## SBE (May 2, 2015)

Zazula said:


> Έχεις ποτέ διαβάσει πόσοι έχουν γίνει ΕΕ στην Ελλάδα επειδή απλώς δεν μπορούσαν να προσληφθούν κάπου;



Τώρα αυτό τι επιχέιρημα είναι; Ναι, στην Ελλάδα δεν υπάρχουν _υπαλληλικές_ θέσεις εργασίας για όλους. Σου φταίνε και οι δημόσιοι υπάλληλοι που είναι πολλοί, σου φταίει και το ότι το δημόσιο δεν έχει προσλάβει τους πάντες και το ότι οι επιχειρηματίες δεν προσλαμβάνουν περισσότερους; 

ΥΓ Υποθέτω ότι η αδιόριστη φιλόλογος που αναγκάστηκε να γίνει τραγουδίστρια ΕΕ και τώρα βγάζει πιο πολλά απ'ό,τι στο σχολείο δεν παραπονιέται που την έσπρωξε η μοίρα στο παλκοσένικο. Δηλαδή: λίγοι ξεκινάνε να γίνουν ΕΕ, οι περισσότεροι γίνονται στην πορεία. Αν πετύχουν ξεχνάνε ότι "αναγκάστηκαν" να γίνουν ΕΕ. Αν από την άλλη τα βρουν δύσκολα...


----------



## SBE (May 2, 2015)

Zazula said:


> Γνωρίζεις (εννοώ, έχεις επίγνωση) το τι σημαίνει «αντιμνημονιακό μένος» (και δεν αναφέρομαι στα άκρα ΚΚΕ, ΧΑ κι εξωκοινοβουλευτικούς); Έχεις υπόψη σου τη ζημιά που συστηματικά έκαναν την τριετία 2009-12 τα τρία κόμματα (τα δύο εκ των οποίων συνέχισαν ακόμη εντονότερα την τακτική τους αυτή για δύο ακόμη χρόνια, μέχρι το 2014) που θα μπορούσαν να συζητούν για λύσεις, και να μπουν στον χορό απ' την πρώτη στιγμή, για να υπάρξει αντιμετώπιση της κρίσης σε εθνικό επίπεδο;



Σε αυτό δεν αναφέρθηκα;
Αλλά κι η εκάστοτε κυβέρνηση έχει ευθύνη για το πως σερβίρει κάθε είδηση. ΚΑΙ μπορεί να πιέσει τα ΜΜΕ και να δώσει έμφαση στο πω΄ς πουλάει τις ειδήσεις.


----------



## SBE (May 2, 2015)

Παλ και λοιποί, δεν συνεχίζω τη συζήτηση γιατί όπως είπα, έχω τριήμερο αργίας που ξεκίνησε σήμερα και σκοπεύω να το απολαύσω. 
Αν σας αρέσει, μπορείτε να πείτε ότι συμφωνούμε ότι διαφωνούμε (αν και νομίζω ότι θα συμφωνούσαμε αν συνεχίζαμε τη συζήτηση). 

Αυτό με το οποίο δεν πρόκειται να συμφωνήσω ποτέ είναι:
α. το να στρέφεται η μία ομάδα εναντίον της άλλης τη στιγμή που αμφότερες βράζουν στο ίδιο καζάνι
β. η κλάψα. Είτε είναι _μάνα, δεν μου κολλάν τα ένσημα_, είτε είναι _έγινα ΕΕ για το παιδί μου_. 
γ. η μετατόπιση της συζήτησης στο ότι δεν είμαστε ΣΕΚ. Είναι ίδιο με τη μετατόπιση της συζήτησης στους ΑΗΠ. Τώρα τί γίνεται με τις τωρινές συνθήκες. Όχι με τις ιδανικές. 
Τα λέμε από Δευτέρα.

ΥΓ Κι ένα δ. το να προσπαθεί ο καθένας να πείσει τους άλλους ότι είναι ο ίδιος/η επαγγελματική του ομάδα κλπ αυτή που μειονεκτεί περισσότερο απ'όλες (λούξουρι, που θα έλεγε ο Δαεμάνος).


----------



## Zazula (May 2, 2015)

SBE said:


> Τώρα αυτό τι επιχέιρημα είναι; Ναι, στην Ελλάδα δεν υπάρχουν _υπαλληλικές_ θέσεις εργασίας για όλους. Σου φταίνε και οι δημόσιοι υπάλληλοι που είναι πολλοί, σου φταίει και το ότι το δημόσιο δεν έχει προσλάβει τους πάντες και το ότι οι επιχειρηματίες δεν προσλαμβάνουν περισσότερους;


Είπες ότι ο ελεύθερος επαγγελματίας έγινε ΕΕ για να απολαμβάνει τα αγαθά της επιχειρηματικότητάς του. Αυτά τα αγαθά έχουν ένα οικονομικό ρίσκο το οποίο υποτίθεται ότι γνωρίζει. ΕΣΥ είπες ότι όλοι όσοι έχουν γίνει ΕΕ έγιναν από επιλογή τους. Εγώ σου υπεθύμισα ότι δεν έγιναν ΟΛΟΙ από επιλογή τους.
Το επιχειρημά σου θα έστεκε μόνον αν ΟΛΟΙ οι ΕΕ γίνονταν από δική τους επιλογή — το ότι αυτό δεν ισχύει σου επισήμανα, τίποτε άλλο.
Μην πηγαίνεις την κουβέντα σε strawmen με τη δημιουργία υπαλληλικών θέσεων για όλους.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 2, 2015)

Το σημαντικότερο στρεψόδικο επιχείρημα είναι το παραμύθι περί μη διαμάχης των εργαζομένων μεταξύ τους όταν είναι ηλίου φαεινότερο ότι εδώ έχουμε απλή κοινωνική και εκλογική αριθμητική. Παράδειγμα:

--Η μείωση των επικουρικών συντάξεων είναι κόκκινη γραμμή.

--Η μείωση της τεκμαρτής φορολογίας των ΕΕ (12χίλιαρο), δηλαδή φορολογία σε ανύπαρκτα έσοδα, θα εξεταστεί όταν βελτιωθούν οι οικονομικές συνθήκες» (επειδή χρειαζόμαστε τους φόρους, μεταξύ άλλων, για να πληρώσουμε τις επικουρικές συντάξεις των ταμείων που δεν είναι ανταποδοτικά).


----------



## Zazula (May 2, 2015)

SBE said:


> Αυτό με το οποίο δεν πρόκειται να συμφωνήσω ποτέ είναι:
> α. το να στρέφεται η μία ομάδα εναντίον της άλλης τη στιγμή που αμφότερες βράζουν στο ίδιο καζάνι
> β. η κλάψα. Είτε είναι _μάνα, δεν μου κολλάν τα ένσημα_, είτε είναι _έγινα ΕΕ για το παιδί μου_.
> 
> ΥΓ Κι ένα δ. το να προσπαθεί ο καθένας να πείσει τους άλλους ότι είναι ο ίδιος/η επαγγελματική του ομάδα κλπ αυτή που μειονεκτεί περισσότερο απ'όλες (λούξουρι, που θα έλεγε ο Δαεμάνος).


α. Δεν βράζουμε όλοι στο ίδιο καζάνι, _αυτό _σου λέμε. Στα αβγά με μπέικον, άλλη είναι η ένταση συνεισφοράς της κότας κι άλλη αυτής του γουρουνιού.
β. Το να αποκαλείς «κλάψα» κάτι που δεν σε βρίσκει σύμφωνη: (1) είναι συναισθηματική φόρτιση μιας κουβέντας χωρίς καμία πραγματική λειτουργία πέρα απ' το να εκβιάσει συγκεκριμένα συμπεράσματα, (2) αποκαλύπτει ατεκμηρίωτη μεροληψία κατά μιας θέσης που απλώς δεν σε εκφράζει, (3) εισάγει στη συζήτηση μια επίκληση ηθικής ανωτερότητας αυτού που κρίνει ότι ο άλλος «κλαίγεται», ώστε να είναι ευκολότερη η καταδίκη των αντίθετων θέσεων χωρίς επαρκή αναιρετική επιχειρηματολογία.
δ. Ίδιο με το (β) αποπάνω: Δεν σταθμίζεις το αν πράγματι κάποιος ΕΧΕΙ δίκιο με κάτι που λέει αναφορικά με την κατάσταση στην επαγγελματική του ομάδα, αλλά το αποκηρύσσεις χωρίς καν να το εξετάσεις διότι είναι απλώς (για σένα) γκρίνια. Το ότι υπάρχουν φαινόμενα γκρινιάρηδων και μεμψίμοιρων, ΔΕΝ συνιστά απόδειξη ότι ΟΠΟΙΟΙΔΗΠΟΤΕ παράπονο είναι αστήριχτο.


----------



## Hellegennes (May 2, 2015)

drsiebenmal said:


> Το σημαντικότερο στρεψόδικο επιχείρημα είναι το παραμύθι περί μη διαμάχης των εργαζομένων μεταξύ τους όταν είναι ηλίου φαεινότερο ότι εδώ έχουμε απλή κοινωνική και εκλογική αριθμητική. Παράδειγμα:
> 
> --Η μείωση των επικουρικών συντάξεων είναι κόκκινη γραμμή.
> 
> --Η μείωση της τεκμαρτής φορολογίας των ΕΕ (12χίλιαρο), δηλαδή φορολογία σε ανύπαρκτα έσοδα, θα εξεταστεί όταν βελτιωθούν οι οικονομικές συνθήκες» (επειδή χρειαζόμαστε τους φόρους, μεταξύ άλλων, για να πληρώσουμε τις επικουρικές συντάξεις των ταμείων που δεν είναι ανταποδοτικά).



Τα λεφτά μεταξύ άλλων τα χρειαζόμαστε και για να αποπληρώσουμε δόσεις δανείων. Γιατί να θεωρείς ότι τα λεφτά σου πάνε για να πληρωθούν οι επικουρικές και όχι οι δόσεις; Δηλαδή γιατί επιλέγεις να τονίσεις αυτό και όχι οτιδήποτε άλλο; Εγώ θα επέλεγα να τονίσω αυτό που έχει την μικρότερη πρακτική χρησιμότητα, την λιγότερη λογική.

Επιπροσθέτως, ξαναρωτάω, αν μειωθούν οι επικουρικές, ποιος πιστεύει ότι αυτή η μείωση θα επιστρέψει ανταποδοτικά ως μείωση της φορολόγησης των ΕΕ; Γιατί αν δεν συμβεί αυτό, δεν μπορείς να πεις ότι η επιπλέον φορολογική επιβάρυνση που υφίστασαι έχει άμεση σχέση με το ύψος των επικουρικών συντάξεων.


----------



## Zazula (May 2, 2015)

Hellegennes said:


> Γιατί να θεωρείς ότι τα λεφτά σου πάνε για να πληρωθούν οι επικουρικές και όχι οι δόσεις;


Διότι οι δόσεις είναι κυρίως για το τρέχον έτος (και μπορούν να πάνε πίσω με πρόγραμμα), ενώ τα έξοδα μισθών-συντάξεων είναι κάθε μήνα κάθε χρόνο: http://www.pdma.gr/attachments/article/8/Δελτίο Νο76.pdf και http://www.pdma.gr/index.php/el/debt-strategy-gr/public-debt-gr/lixis-xreous


----------



## Hellegennes (May 2, 2015)

Zazula said:


> Διότι οι δόσεις είναι κυρίως για το τρέχον έτος (και μπορούν να πάνε πίσω με πρόγραμμα), ενώ τα έξοδα μισθών-συντάξεων είναι κάθε μήνα κάθε χρόνο: http://www.pdma.gr/attachments/article/8/Δελτίο Νο76.pdf και http://www.pdma.gr/index.php/el/debt-strategy-gr/public-debt-gr/lixis-xreous



Αυτό είναι στρεβλή εικόνα γιατί το χρέος αυξάνεται με νέα δανεικά (βραχυπρόθεσμα και μη), διαρκώς. Παρόμοια εικόνα θα έδειχνε η εξέλιξη του χρέους π.χ. το 2004. Μάλιστα αν ήταν έτσι δεν θα έβλεπαν κανένα πρόβλημα στην ΕΕ, θα έβγαινε το έτος, θα έδιναν ένα ακόμη μικρό δάνειο και η Ελλάδα θα έβρισκε τον δρόμο της από εκεί και πέρα.

Εξάλλου κόβεις την δεύτερη παράγραφο αυτού που έγραψα.


----------



## Zazula (May 3, 2015)

Hellegennes said:


> Εξάλλου κόβεις την δεύτερη παράγραφο αυτού που έγραψα.


Έχεις δίκιο στο ότι κανείς δεν μας διασφαλίζει ότι τυχόν μείωση των επικουρικών θα οδηγήσει σε φορολογικές ελαφρύνσεις — για να μην πω πως σε μεγάλο βαθμό μοιράζομαι μαζί σου τις ίδιες επιφυλάξεις για το ότι μάλλον κάτι τέτοιο δεν θα γίνει.

Ωστόσο το να μην γίνει κάτι τέτοιο δεν σημαίνει κι ότι δεν ισχύει το αντίθετο: Οι επικουρικές δεν (γίνεται να) υπολογίζονται ανταποδοτικά χωρίς ρήτρα μηδενικού ελλείμματος, επομένως το κράτος καλείται να τσοντάρει· και τα συμπληρωματικά κεφάλαια τα βρίσκει από τη φορολογία και/ή από δανεισμό (τον οποίον πάλι η φορολογία εξυπηρετεί για να πληρώνονται οι δόσεις του).


----------



## nickel (May 3, 2015)

Η απάντηση (ξανα)δόθηκε στο #111. Άλλωστε, τα δάνεια που χρωστάμε τα χρωστάμε μεταξύ άλλων επειδή οι κυβερνήσεις διόριζαν ΔΥ και μοίραζαν συντάξεις χωρίς να φροντίζουν να εισπράττουν τα έσοδα που θα ισοφάριζαν αυτές τις δαπάνες. Έτσι, η οικονομία διαστρεβλωνόταν όλο και περισσότερο και γινόταν το εξάμβλωμα που μας βασανίζει και θα μας βασανίζει όσο το σύστημα θα πολεμά να διατηρήσει την αξιοπρέπεια των πελατών του, αδιαφορώντας για τη δική μου.

Αν θέλει το δικαστήριο, ας μελετήσει τη συνταγματικότητα ενός φόρου που επιβάλλεται χωρίς λογική, σε περιουσία που δεν αποδίδει εισόδημα. Και να σου πω εγώ αν μπορούν να καταργήσουν και να επιστρέψουν τον ΕΝΦΙΑ.


ΥΓ: http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?1980-Τα-εφήμερα&p=242360&viewfull=1#post242360

Το βαθύ κράτος είναι βαθύτερο στην Ιταλία.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 3, 2015)

nickel said:


> Το βαθύ κράτος είναι βαθύτερο στην Ιταλία.


Αποφάσεις εναντίον «μνημονιακών» περικοπών συντάξεων κ.λπ. έχουν εκδοθεί και από άλλα ανώτατα δικαστήρια. Στην Πορτογαλία, η κυβέρνηση αντικατέστησε τη μείωση από συντάξεις με επιπλέον φόρους. Στη Ρουμανία (που βρίσκεται σε μνημόνιο του ΔΝΤ και μόνο) αύξησε την επόμενη ημέρα τον ΦΠΑ από (νομίζω) 23% στο 25%.

Στο τέλος της ημέρας (sic, ) όμως, το κράτος χρειάζεται χρήμα για να λειτουργήσει και οι πηγές χρήματος είναι γνωστές, μετρημένες και δεδομένες.


----------



## Zazula (May 3, 2015)

drsiebenmal said:


> Στη Ρουμανία (που βρίσκεται σε μνημόνιο του ΔΝΤ και μόνο) αύξησε την επόμενη ημέρα τον ΦΠΑ από (νομίζω) 23% στο 25%.


Από 19% σε 24%. Με την ευκαιρία, η Ρουμανία έχει μειωμένους συντελεστές 5% & 9% (εκεί που εμείς έχουμε 6,5% & 13%), αλλά τα αγαθά όπου αυτοί επιβάλλονται δεν ταυτίζονται με τα δικά μας: http://ec.europa.eu/taxation_custom...tion/vat/how_vat_works/rates/vat_rates_en.pdf


----------



## Zazula (May 7, 2015)

Κι εκεί που λες ότι δεν μπορεί, κάποιο άνω όριο θα υπάρχει στην ανθρώπινη βλακεία... http://www.enikos.gr/politics/31522...-Anny-me-ton-kapitalismo-kai-to-mnhmonio.html


----------



## nickel (May 7, 2015)

Πολλά όρια δοκιμάστηκαν μ' αυτή την υπόθεση. Γενικά ωστόσο διαπιστώνουμε έναν ελληνικό Νόμο/Κανόνα του Γκόντγουιν.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Godwin's_law
http://el.wikipedia.org/wiki/Νόμος_του_Γκόντγουιν

*Αποκλείεται να συμβεί κάτι κακό σ' αυτή τη χώρα για το οποίο να μη φταίει το μνημόνιο.*


----------



## Hellegennes (May 7, 2015)

Εντάξει, αυτό δεν είναι νέο φαινόμενο, υπήρχε και πριν το μνημόνιο. Απλά τότε την υποχρέωση αυτή αναλάμβανε αποκλειστικά το ΚΚΕ.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 14, 2015)

Κάποιος αφηγείται τον πόνο του στο ΦΒ:

Δεν μπορώ να πάρω φορολογική ενημερότητα από το taxis, διότι το κράτος ΟΦΕΙΛΕΙ σε μια από τις εταιρείες που είμαι διαχειριστής 0,15 euro. Nαί! Μου οφείλουν 0,15 και επειδή δεν χρωστάω, δεν μπορούν να τα συμψηφίσουν. Αλλά δεν μπορούν να βγάλουν και γραμμάτιο είσπραξης στην ΔΟΥ Χαλανδρίου και να μου δώσουν 0,15 ευρώ να τελειώνουμε, διότι μου οφείλουν κάτω από 5 ευρώ (πάνω από 5 ευρώ βγαίνει γραμμάτιο για το ταμείο)..
Ατέλειωτα πρωινά στην ΔΟΥ Χαλανδρίου και το έγκλημα δεν έχει ακόμα εξιχνιαστεί. Καθώς συμμετέχω σε διαγωνισμούς χρειάζομαι δυο την εβδομάδα και επειδή ΔΕΝ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΕΝΗΜΕΡΟΣ (ναι έτσι μου είπαν, μα τον Τζιοβάνι) μου βγάζουν μόνο μια κάθε φορά (δεν μου σφραγίζουν φωτοτυπία, μου λένε "έλα ξανά μεθαύριο").
Παίρνω υπογραφή από την υπάλληλο αλλά και από τον ίδιο τον έφορο διότι είμαι φάουλ. Μου χρωστάνε βλέπεις 0,15.... Πού να πάω να ζήσω? Τι να πιώ? Ποιόν να βρίσω? Τι στο διάολο θα κάνουμε με αυτό το μπουρδέλο? Αυτά σκέφτομαι και ξεσπάω στο facebook για να γελάτε κι εσείς με τα χάλια μου.


----------



## nickel (May 17, 2015)

Για τον ουδέτερο παρατηρητή, στην επικράτεια του ανορθολογισμού έχουν πια μαζευτεί πολλοί που προσκυνούν τον Αει-Βόρβορο. Λατρεύουν το λείψανο της ελπίδας, από το οποίο περιμένουν να έρθει το θαύμα. Στις χτεσινές ειδήσεις άκουσα μια πιστή της αγίας Βαρβάρας να λέει ότι εμφανίστηκε η αγία στον ύπνο της και της είπε να μην ταξιδέψει — το λεωφορείο έπεσε σε γκρεμό και θρηνήσαμε θύματα. Έτσι και με τον Αει-Βόρβορο: αν δεν έχεις προστάτη άγιο, μπορείς ελεύθερα να γκρεμοτσακιστείς. 

* Ο Αει-Βόρβορος είναι ο αθάνατος πελατειακός κρατισμός της ταλαίπωρης χώρας μας.


----------



## Zazula (May 23, 2015)

http://www.protothema.gr/greece/article/478383/marturia-metro/


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 23, 2015)

http://www.enikos.gr/society/318771...-o-antras-poy-epese-stis-rages-toy-metro.html


----------



## Zazula (May 23, 2015)

Πάντως εγώ έβαλα στο παρόν νήμα το λινκ από protothema.gr κυρίως για τα σχόλιά του.


----------



## Earion (Jul 26, 2015)

*Οι Διακόσιοι Πενήντα του Αττικού Μετρό: περίπτωση για μελέτη*

*1. Το Αττικό Μετρό σύμβολο μιας νέας νοοτροπίας
*
Το 2010 χαρακτήρισα τη λειτουργία του μετρό ως απόδειξη του γεγονότος πως δεν είμαστε δούλοι των πολιτισμικών μας ενστίκτων, όπως αρέσκονται να μας λένε πολλοί ξένοι και όπως αρκετοί από μας επιμένουν να πιστεύουν. Σημείωνα τότε πως η διαφορά ανάμεσα στην τριτοκοσμική υπέργεια πραγματικότητα της πόλης και στην ευρωπαϊκή υπόγεια εκδοχή της ήταν αποτέλεσμα των θεσμών, δηλαδή των ορθών κανόνων και της συστηματικής τους τήρησης. Έτσι, έγραφα τότε, εξηγείται το πώς οι ίδιοι ακριβώς άνθρωποι συμπεριφέρονται τριτοκοσμικά πάνω στη γη και ευρωπαϊκά από κάτω.

Αν στην περίοδο της ευημερίας, το μετρό παρείχε ένα χειροπιαστό μέτρο των δυνατοτήτων μας, στη σημερινή συγκυρία έχει γίνει μια «κόκκινη γραμμή». Η υποβάθμιση του μετρό θα [ήταν] ένδειξη μιας δύσκολα αναστρέψιμης καθόδου στον Τρίτο Κόσμο. Για την επίτευξη του στόχου αυτού εργάζεται ακούραστα μια ιδιότυπη «τριμερής συμμαχία»: ανυπόληπτοι πολιτικοί, ανεύθυνοι πολίτες και χούλιγκαν κάθε τύπου, όλοι βουτηγμένοι μέχρι το κεφάλι στο καθεστώς ανομίας που σημάδεψε όσο τίποτε άλλο τη μεταπολιτευτική Ελλάδα.

Οι πολιτικοί πρώτα: συνέβαλαν όσο κανείς άλλος στη διάβρωση της τεχνοκρατικής κουλτούρας που διαμορφώθηκε στο μετρό και οδήγησε στην υποδειγματική του λειτουργία. Για τη δράση τους, διαθέτουμε ένα μοναδικό ντοκουμέντο, την έκθεση ελέγχου του Γενικού Επιθεωρητή Δημόσιας Διοίκησης για τη νομιμότητα των προσλήψεων στο μετρό που τεκμηριώνει σειρά παρατυπιών στη διάρκεια της «χρυσής πενταετίας» 2004-2009: τα πρώτα τρία χρόνια προσελήφθησαν 173 άτομα χωρίς καμιά προκήρυξη και χωρίς θεσμοθετημένες διαδικασίες. Το 2008 προσελήφθησαν 145 άτομα με αντίστοιχους αδιαφανείς όρους και το πανηγύρι κορυφώθηκε τους εννιά πρώτους μήνες του 2009, όταν προσελήφθησαν με τις ίδιες διαδικασίες 326 άτομα. Πίσω από τα αμείλικτα αυτά νούμερα, υπάρχουν τα πρόσωπα. Η ανάγνωση της έκθεσης είναι ιδιαίτερα καταθλιπτική καθώς κάθε λογής άσχετοι, από μουσικοί μέχρι dealer σε καζίνο, προσελήφθησαν ως οδηγοί συρμών και υπεύθυνοι ασφαλείας. Πολλοί από τους προσληφθέντες αξιολογήθηκαν από τις σχετικές επιτροπές με σχόλια του τύπου «Δεν κάνει» ή «Δεν προτείνεται για καμία θέση». Οι πρακτικές αυτές δεν υπονόμευσαν μόνο την οικονομική υγεία του μετρό (η αναλογία του κόστους μισθοδοσίας προς τα συνολικά έσοδα εκτοξεύθηκε από το 48% το 2007 στο 74% το 2009), αλλά της ίδιας του της αξιοπιστίας και αξιοκρατίας. Η γεωγραφική προέλευση των προσληφθέντων δεν είναι καθόλου τυχαία. Πολλοί κατάγονται από τις εκλογικές περιφέρειες των υπουργών Μεταφορών (Ροδόπη, Λάρισα και Καρδίτσα). Πόσοι από αυτούς άραγε βρέθηκαν μουντζώνοντας έξω από τη Βουλή; Και πόσοι ξιφουλκούν στα καφενεία εναντίον των νέων δωσιλόγων;

Αν σκανδαλίζουν οι παρατυπίες αυτές, τότε δεν υπάρχουν λόγια για να περιγραφεί η δημόσια αντίδραση ενός εκ των κυρίων ενόχων, του Ευριπίδη Στυλιανίδη, ο οποίος απαίτησε ούτε λίγο ούτε πολύ να απολογηθεί το ελληνικό κράτος αφού «τα τελευταία 40 χρόνια δεν είχε ούτε έναν άνθρωπο από τη Ροδόπη σε τέτοιου είδους θέσεις εργασίας»! Μάλιστα, καμαρώνει πως το μόνο που έκανε ήταν να προσφέρει στον κόσμο της Ροδόπης «τη δυνατότητα πληροφόρησης και αντικειμενικής αξιολόγησης», ενώ καταγγέλλει την κριτική που του ασκήθηκε ως «άδικη και ρατσιστική» και δηλώνει στόχος των «διαφόρων συστημάτων εξουσίας της Αθήνας που ένιωσαν την απειλή ανθρώπων της πολιτικής οι οποίοι δεν ελέγχονται και δεν υποτάσσονται στα συμφέροντα αυτά»! Και αυτός ο άνθρωπος συνεχίζει να βρίσκεται στο προσκήνιο...​του Στάθη Ν. Καλύβα (_Καθημερινή_, 24 Ιουλίου 2011)​

*2. Ιούνιος 2010: απεργίες συμπαράστασης στους 280 παράνομα προσληφθέντες του 2009
**
«Εάν δεν είχες γνωστό, δεν γινόταν πρόσληψη στο Μετρό»* ​Με την απεργία στην Αττικό Μετρό να συνεχίζεται για τρίτη ημέρα, ο πρόεδρος του Σωματείου Εργαζομένων της ΑΜΕΛ, κ. Σταματόπουλος μιλά για το «ιδιότυπο» πνεύμα στο οποίο στηρίζονται οι αποφάσεις του σωματείου εργαζομένων της ΑΜΕΛ που αφορούν την πραγματοποίηση κινητοποιήσεων σε ένδειξη συμπαράστασης των προς απόλυση 280 συμβασιούχων [οι οποίοι] προσελήφθησαν χωρίς καμία αξιολόγηση στον οργανισμό. 

Ο κ. Σταματόπουλος υποστηρίζει ότι εάν απομακρυνθεί ο συγκεκριμένος αριθμός συμβασιούχων, το Μετρό δεν θα είναι σε θέση να διασφαλίσει την συνέχιση της λειτουργίας του, ενώ ξεκαθαρίζει ότι στην ΑΜΕΛ οι προσλήψεις πραγματοποιούνταν πάντοτε μέσω γνωριμιών. 

_«Να μην απομακρυνθούν οι συμβασιούχοι» _

Όπως επισημαίνει ο πρόεδρος του σωματείου, εάν απομακρυνθούν οι περίπου 280 συμβασιούχοι, η λειτουργία του Μετρό δεν θα μπορεί να διασφαλιστεί. «Ακόμη και αν προσελήφθησαν με ρουσφετολογικά κριτήρια, δεν θα πρέπει να απολυθούν, διότι πλέον είναι απαραίτητοι. Γιατί να απολυθούν οι συγκεκριμένοι συμβασιούχοι, των οποίων η εκπαίδευση έχει στοιχίσει στην ΑΜΕΛ 9.000-10.000 ευρώ;» διερωτάται. 

Και προσθέτει: «Στο Μετρό θα πρέπει να προσληφθούν περισσότεροι εργαζόμενοι, καθώς ανοίγουν καινούργιοι σταθμοί και αμαξοστάσια». 

_«Στην ΑΜΕΛ οι προσλήψεις γίνονται μέσω γνωστών» _

Στο ερώτημα για τις εκ παραθύρου προσλήψεις στο Μετρό, ο πρόεδρος των εργαζομένων απαντά με... αφοπλιστική ειλικρίνεια. «Γιατί; Εγώ, που εργάζομαι εδώ δέκα χρόνια, από πού έχω μπει, από την πόρτα; Στον οργανισμό οι προσλήψεις δεν γίνονται μέσω ΑΣΕΠ. Οι διευθυντές της εταιρείας κάνουν γνωστό πόσους καινούργιους εργαζόμενους έχουν ανάγκη και οι ενδιαφερόμενοι το μαθαίνουν από γνωστούς που ενδεχομένως έχουν στην εταιρεία. Για παράδειγμα, άλλος γνωρίζει τον διευθυντή, άλλος έχει γνωστό τον συνάδελφο... Έτσι γίνονται οι προσλήψεις στο Μετρό, το οποίο άλλωστε είναι ιδιωτική εταιρεία». 

_«Σύμβαση ορισμένου χρόνου δεν συνεπάγεται απόλυση» _

Μπορεί η σύμβαση που υπέγραψαν με το ελληνικό δημόσιο οι εργαζόμενοι στην ΑΜΕΛ να είναι ορισμένου χρόνου, κατά τον κ. Σταματόπουλο όμως αυτό δεν μπορεί να επιφέρει την απόλυση των συγκεκριμένων συμβασιούχων. «Οι προσληφθέντες υπέγραψαν συμβάσεις ορισμένου χρόνου με σκοπό να εκπαιδευθούν. Δεν είναι δυνατόν μετά από εκπαίδευση έξι μηνών οι εργαζόμενοι στην εταιρεία να απολύονται. Άλλωστε πάντοτε στην ΑΜΕΛ οι συμβάσεις ορισμένης διάρκειας μετατρέπονται σε συμβάσεις αορίστου χρόνου» αναφέρει.

του Δημήτρη Δελεβέγκου (capital.gr, 18 Ιουνίου 2010)


​ *3. Ιανουάριος 2013: Ανασκόπηση της υπόθεσης και το πόρισμα Ρακιντζή**
Οι προσλήψεις στην Αττικό Μετρό και οι εκλογές*

Το 2004, ως «νέο» μέσο μεταφοράς, το Αττικό Μετρό προσφερόταν προκειμένου οι πολιτικές ηγεσίες να ικανοποιήσουν τις ανάγκες απασχόλησης των ψηφοφόρων τους. Άλλωστε οι περίπου 1.400 θέσεις εργασίας αποτελούσαν δέλεαρ για τις κυβερνήσεις που μπορούσαν να τοποθετήσουν προσωπικό σε θέσεις εργασίας και μάλιστα καλά αμειβόμενες. Κάποιοι, οι πρώτοι, περισσότερους, κάποιοι ολιγότερους.

_Η έναρξη λειτουργίας_

Η «πρεμιέρα» του Μετρό το 2004 συνοδεύθηκε από την απασχόληση 1.140 εργαζομένων και, όπως έλεγαν τότε στα γαλάζια κομματικά γραφεία, οι περισσότερες εξ αυτών ήταν πράσινης απόχρωσης και με άρωμα Αιτωλοακαρνανίας. Εξ ου και εκπρόσωπος των εργαζομένων στο Δ.Σ. της εταιρείας ανέλαβε συγγενικό πρόσωπο του πρώην υπουργού Μεταφορών κ. Χρήστου Βερελή.

Το 2004 ωστόσο η κυβέρνηση αλλάζει. Το δίκτυο του Μετρό εν τω μεταξύ επεκτείνεται, μαζί και ο αριθμός των επιβατών του, και ευλόγως απαιτείται η πρόσληψη πρόσθετου προσωπικού, σύμφωνα άλλωστε και με το επιχειρησιακό σχέδιο της εταιρείας το οποίο προβλέπει τόσο τον αριθμό των εργαζομένων όσο και το ανώτατο όριο μισθοδοσίας για κάθε φάση του έργου. Οι προσλήψεις τα πρώτα χρόνια της νέας διακυβέρνησης μοιάζουν να είναι ελεγχόμενες, όπως άλλωστε και το συνολικό κόστος μισθοδοσίας της ΑΜΕΛ, που διατηρείται σε λογικά, αλλά πάντως αρκετά σημαντικά επίπεδα, καθώς το προσωπικό (σ.σ. όπως και σε άλλες εταιρείες Μετρό ανά τον κόσμο) απολαμβάνει αποδοχές που υπερβαίνουν τον μέσο όρο του υπόλοιπου δημόσιου τομέα.

Ως προς τις νέες προσλήψεις, 37 άτομα προσλαμβάνονται το 2004, 15 το 2005, 36 το 2006, 81 το 2007 και φθάνουν τα 145 το έτος 2008. Την ίδια στιγμή η μισθοδοσία κυμαίνεται μεταξύ 40 και 42 εκατομμυρίων ευρώ, για να αυξηθεί στα 51,5 εκατομμύρια το 2007 και στα 57 εκατομμύρια το 2008, απόρροια προφανώς του πρόσθετου προσωπικού που προσελήφθη στην εταιρεία.

_Ο Αύγουστος του 2009_

Αυτό ωστόσο που προκάλεσε συζήτηση ήταν η διαδικασία πρόσληψης προσωπικού στο Μετρό λίγες εβδομάδες πριν από τις εκλογές του 2009. Σύμφωνα με το πόρισμα του Επιθεωρητή Δημόσιας Διοίκησης, το 2009 προσελήφθησαν 326 άτομα, εκ των οποίων η συντριπτική πλειονότητα λίγες ημέρες πριν από τις εκλογές. Συγκεκριμένα, 210 προσλήψεις πραγματοποιήθηκαν με συνοπτικές διαδικασίες σε διάστημα 23 ημερών, μεταξύ 12ης Αυγούστου και 4ης Σεπτεμβρίου 2009.

Πίσω από τον πυρετό προσλήψεων της εποχής και πέραν των αναπάντητων ερωτημάτων που προκαλεί το πόρισμα σχετικά με τη διαδικασία επιλογής, αξίζει να σημειωθεί ότι βάσει του επιχειρησιακού σχεδίου του Μετρό ήδη από το 2006, οι εργαζόμενοι το 2009 θα προσέγγιζαν τους 1.700, καθώς βάσει προγραμματισμού θα παραδίδονταν σε λειτουργία 10 νέοι σταθμοί και ένα νέο αμαξοστάσιο στην περιοχή του Ελαιώνα.

Στο ερώτημα γιατί οι προσλήψεις έγιναν προκαταβολικά, στελέχη της τότε διοίκησης σημειώνουν ότι απαιτείτο μακρύς χρόνος εκπαίδευσης του προσωπικού που κυμαίνεται από 3 έως 12 μήνες, πριν μπορέσει να είναι λειτουργικό. Οι ίδιες πηγές σημειώνουν ότι η αύξηση του προσωπικού, πέραν των νέων σταθμών που τελικά δεν παραδόθηκαν λόγω της εμπλοκής με τη Siemens, εξηγείται και από την, ήδη από τον Μάρτιο του 2008, επέκταση του ωραρίου λειτουργίας του Μετρό, Παρασκευή και Σάββατο.

Σύμφωνα με το ίδιο πόρισμα πάντοτε, οι προσλήψεις της περιόδου εμφανίζουν κάποια ενδιαφέροντα χαρακτηριστικά. Όπως τα καταγράφει ο κ. Ρακιντζής, αυτά είναι η προέλευση κάποιων από εκλογικές περιφέρειες υπουργών, η αποστολή βιογραφικών από πολιτικά γραφεία, ενώ σε 62 περιπτώσεις ο έλεγχος δεν βρήκε καν βιογραφικό σημείωμα με τα τυπικά τους προσόντα.

Με αυτά κι αυτά, το μισθολογικό κόστος της επιχείρησης εκτοξεύεται στα 69,6 εκατομμύρια ευρώ σε ετήσια βάση για να περιοριστεί ωστόσο ένα χρόνο μετά, καθώς οι προσλήψεις του 2009 ήταν με συμβάσεις ενός έτους και δεν ανανεώθηκαν. Είναι προφανείς λοιπόν οι αναφορές των εργαζομένων, ή πάντως μεγάλης μερίδας αυτών, σε πολιτικά γραφεία. ​
(_Καθημερινή_ 27 Ιανουαρίου 2013)​


*4. Φεβρουάριος 2013: ποινική δίωξη για τις παράνομες προσλήψεις
*
*Ποινική δίωξη κατά της «Αττικό Μετρό» για τις παράνομες προσλήψεις της περιόδου 2008-9 *

Ποινική δίωξη σε βαθμό κακουργήματος άσκησε η Εισαγγελία Πρωτοδικών της Αθήνας για τις αθρόες προσλήψεις στην «Αττικό Μετρό» την περίοδο 2008-2009, οι οποίες φέρονται ότι είχαν ως αποτέλεσμα να εμφανίσει η εταιρεία για πρώτη φορά έλλειμμα πάνω από 22 εκατομμύρια ευρώ.

Η δίωξη αφορά το αδίκημα της κακουργηματικής απιστίας στην υπηρεσία κατά συναυτουργία και κατ’ εξακολούθηση, με τις επιβαρυντικές περιστάσεις του νόμου 1608/1950 περί καταχραστών του δημοσίου, και στρέφεται σε βάρος 10 μελών του Διοικητικού Συμβουλίου της εταιρείας ΑΜΕΛ Α.Ε. Η υπόθεση μάλιστα ανατέθηκε σε ανακριτή του Ν. 4022/2011 αρμόδιο για θέματα διαφθοράς κρατικών λειτουργών.

Η Εισαγγελία πάντως έθεσε στο αρχείο, ένα σκέλος της δικογραφίας που αφορούσε το χρονικό διάστημα από 31-3-2004 έως 2007, κρίνοντας πως δεν προέκυψαν επαρκή στοιχεία για να προχωρήσει στην άσκηση ποινικών διώξεων.

(_Παραπολιτική_, 14 Φεβρουαρίου 2013)​


*5. Σεπτέμβριος 2014: η κυβέρνηση (Σαμαρά-Βενιζέλου) προγραμματίζει επαναπρόσληψη των Διακοσίων Πενήντα παράνομα προσληφθέντων του Αττικού Μετρό
**
Προς επαναπρόσληψη 250 απολυμένοι συμβασιούχοι του μετρό*

Στην επαναπρόσληψη εκτός διαδικασίας ΑΣΕΠ περίπου 250 παλαιών συμβασιούχων του μετρό προσανατολίζεται το υπουργείο Μεταφορών. Πρόκειται για τους απολυμένους συμβασιούχους του μετρό, οι συμβάσεις των οποίων δεν είχαν ανανεωθεί στις αρχές του 2010, ύστερα από το πόρισμα του Γενικού Επιθεωρητή Δημόσιας Διοίκησης Λέανδρου Ρακιντζή, το οποίο έκανε λόγο για αθρόες κομματικές προσλήψεις.

Σύμφωνα με πληροφορίες, ήδη ετοιμάζεται στο Υπουργείο Υποδομών και Μεταφορών σχετική τροπολογία, η οποία πρόκειται να κατατεθεί το προσεχές διάστημα ώστε οι προσλήψεις να έχουν γίνει έως το τέλος Οκτωβρίου. Ωστόσο για το ζήτημα αναμένεται και η γνωμοδότηση του Υπουργείου Διοικητικής Μεταρρύθμισης.

(_Αυτοδιοίκηση_, 3 Σεπτεμβρίου 2014)​
*Προς επαναπρόσληψη 250 συμβασιούχων υπαλλήλων του μετρό!*

Στις δουλειές τους θα επιστρέψουν 250 απολυμένοι υπάλληλοι του μετρό σύμφωνα με σχετική τροπολογία που θα κατατεθεί σύντομα, ώστε οι προσλήψεις να έχουν ολοκληρωθεί μέχρι το τέλος του Οκτώβρη όπως αναφέρει το «Έθνος». Αλλά εκκρεμεί η γνωμοδότηση από το Υπουργείο Διοικητικής Μεταρρύθμισης.

Εφόσον δοθεί η γνωμοδότηση, η επαναπρόσληψη των 250 συμβασιούχων θα γίνει χωρίς την διαδικασία εξετάσεων μέσω ΑΣΕΠ. Η ανανέωση των συμβάσεών τους δεν είχε υπογραφεί, μετά από το πόρισμα του Γενικού Επιθεωρητή Δημόσιας Διοίκησης Λέανδρου Ρακιντζή, στο οποίο αναφέρθηκε σε αθρόες κομματικές προσλήψεις.

(_Το Ποντίκι_, 3 Σεπτεμβρίου 2014)​

* 6. Δεκέμβριος 2014: Ψηφίζεται διακομματικά η επαναπρόσληψη, αλλά σκαλώνει σε διαδικαστικά**
Μεγάλο διακομματικό ρουσφέτι στη Βουλή: με τροπολογία επαναπροσέλαβαν 287 απολυμένους στην Αττικό Μετρό*
_Δώρο στους συνδικαλιστές που απειλούσαν με συνεχείς απεργίες, οι προσλήψεις, τις οποίες ο Λέανδρος Ρακιντζής είχε χαρακτηρίσει παράνομες _

Μεγάλο διακομματικό ψηφοθηρικό ρουσφέτι με την ψήφιση απ’ όλους στη Βουλή τροπολογίας στο νομοσχέδιο για την ίδρυση «Παρατηρητηρίου Άνοιας» για την επαναπρόσληψη στην Αττικό Μετρό εταιρεία λειτουργίας (ΑΜΕΛ) των 287 ατόμων που είχαν απολυθεί το 2009.

Οι συμβάσεις των συγκεκριμένων εργαζομένων είχαν υπογραφεί τον Αύγουστο και τον Σεπτέμβριο του 2009 δεν ανανεώθηκαν, καθώς ο έλεγχος του Γενικού Επιθεωρητή Δημόσιας Διοίκησης Λεάνδρου Ρακιντζή είχε αποκαλύψει ότι οι προσλήψεις αυτές ήταν υπεράριθμες και πραγματοποιήθηκαν χωρίς αξιολογικά κριτήρια.

Είναι χαρακτηριστικό ότι, σύμφωνα με το πόρισμα Ρακιντζή, η πρόσληψή τους είχε προαποφασιστεί, καθώς τα βιογραφικά και οι συνεντεύξεις ήρθαν μετά την ημερομηνία απόφασης του Διοικητικού Συμβουλίου για την πρόσληψη.

Τα τελευταία χρόνια το ζήτημα της έλλειψης προσωπικού και των 280 ατόμων των οποίων οι συμβάσεις δεν ανανεώθηκαν ήταν πρώτο στην ατζέντα των συνδικαλιστών της Αττικό Μετρό. Στο πλαίσιο αυτό, οι τελευταίοι ασκούσαν έντονες πιέσεις σε κόμματα και κοινωνία (μέσω απεργιών, στάσεων εργασίας κτλ.) για την επαναπρόσληψη των απολυμένων του 2009. Έτσι, όπως αναφέρουν οι πληροφορίες, έλαβαν τη δέσμευση ότι το θέμα τους θα «τακτοποιηθεί» με ειδική τροπολογία.

Την τροπολογία αυτή, είχε φέρει στη Βουλή —«εγκιβωτισμένη» σε νομοσχέδιο του υπουργείου Υποδομών— η Νέα Δημοκρατία με επικεφαλής τον γραμματέα της Κοινοβουλευτικής Ομάδας Θανάση Μπούρα. Στη διάταξη αυτή ήταν θετικά διακείμενος ο υφυπουργός Μεταφορών Μιχάλης Παπαδόπουλος, ωστόσο, μετά από παρέμβαση του υπουργού Υποδομών, Μεταφορών και Δικτύων Μιχάλη Χρυσοχοΐδη, απερρίφθη.

Ωστόσο η τροπολογία επανήλθε στο πλαίσιο του νομοσχεδίου για την ίδρυση «Παρατηρητηρίου Άνοιας» από τους βουλευτές της Νέας Δημοκρατίας Θανάση Μπούρα και του ΠΑΣΟΚ Παναγιώτη Ρήγα. Αυτή τη φορά η διάταξη έγινε δεκτή από τον υφυπουργό Μεταφορών Μιχάλη Παπαδόπουλο με τη συμφωνία του ΣΥΡΙΖΑ, του ΚΚΕ και των Ανεξάρτητων Ελλήνων.

_Απαιτείται υπουργική απόφαση_

Παρ’ όλ’ αυτά οι συνδικαλιστές της Αττικό Μετρό εκφράζουν μερική ικανοποίηση για τη ψήφιση της συγκεκριμένης διάταξης.

Η αιτία;

​Η αρχική τροπολογία –που δεν έγινε δεκτή– προέβλεπε ότι:
«1. Οι εργαζόμενοι της πρώην ΑΜΕΛ ΑΕ των οποίων η σύμβαση έληξε από 1-1-2010 έως και 31-12-2010 εντάσσονται *κατά παρέκκλιση κάθε αντιθέτου ειδικής ή γενικής διάταξης* στις κενές οργανικές θέσεις της ΣΤΑΣΥ Α.Ε., σύμφωνα με την εκπαίδευση και την εμπειρία τους.
2. Η ένταξη πραγματοποιείται με πρόσκληση της εταιρείας και αντίστοιχο αίτημα των ενδιαφερομένων εντός του μήνα από την έναρξη ισχύος του παρόντος, σύμφωνα με τις προϋποθέσεις, τους όρους και τις συνθήκες των λοιπών εργαζομένων της ΣΤΑΣΥ Α.Ε.
3. Με την αποδοχή της θέσης, κάθε απαίτηση των προσώπων αυτών κατά της εταιρείας αποσβένεται».​ 
Αντίθετα, σύμφωνα πάντα με πληροφορίες, η δεύτερη τροπολογία ορίζει ότι απαιτείται κοινή υπουργική απόφαση και εμπλοκή του ΑΣΕΠ για την επαναπρόσληψη όσων οι συμβάσεις έληξαν από 1-1-2010 έως και 31-12-2010.
Με άλλα λόγια, το πρόβλημα δεν λύνεται, καθώς εάν προκηρυχθούν εκλογές, ο κρατικός μηχανισμός θα «παγώσει» και η «καυτή πατάτα» των απολυμένων του Μετρό θα μεταφερθεί στον νέο υπουργό Μεταφορών.

(ienimerosi, 27 Δεκεμβρίου 2014)​ 


*7. Ιούλιος 2015: Κορύφωση και ευτυχής κατάληξη. Η κυβέρνηση (Τσίπρα-Καμμένου) ενεργεί την επαναπρόσληψη

**Στην επαναπρόσληψη 230 εργαζομένων στο Μετρό προχωρά η κυβέρνηση*

Tην απόφαση επαναπρόσληψης των 230 απολυμένων του Μετρό, λίγες μέρες πριν το κρίσιμο δημοψήφισμα έλαβε η κυβέρνηση, υλοποιώντας το νόμο Κατρούγκαλου, που φέρνει πίσω όλους τους απολυμένους αλλά και όσους δημόσιους υπαλλήλους είχαν τεθεί σε διαθεσιμότητα. Η τροπολογία για την επαναπρόσληψη των 230 υπαλλήλων είχε κατατεθεί στο σχέδιο νόμου για την ίδρυση «Παρατηρητηρίου Άνοιας» και αφορούσε εργαζόμενους που είχαν απολυθεί στα τέλη του 2009. Οι συμβάσεις τους είχαν υπογραφεί λίγο πριν τις βουλευτικές εκλογές του 2009, τον Αύγουστο και τον Σεπτέμβριο, και δεν ανανεώθηκαν. Ο έλεγχος του Γενικού Επιθεωρητή Δημόσιας Διοίκησης Λεάνδρου Ρακιντζή τότε είχε αποκαλύψει ότι οι προσλήψεις αυτές ήταν υπεράριθμες και πραγματοποιήθηκαν χωρίς αξιολογικά κριτήρια. Μάλιστα, σύμφωνα με το πόρισμα Ρακιντζή, η πρόσληψή τους είχε προαποφασιστεί, αφού τα βιογραφικά (και οι σχετικές συνεντεύξεις) ήρθαν μετά την ημερομηνία απόφασης του Διοικητικού Συμβουλίου για την πρόσληψη. Για το θέμα έχει ξεσπάσει αντιπαράθεση μεταξύ του αναπληρωτή υπουργού Υποδομών Μεταφορών και Δικτύων Χρήστου Σπίρτζη και του Τομέαρχη Υποδομών της ΝΔ Λευτέρη Αυγενάκη. Στις καταγγελίες του Τομεάρχη της ΝΔ «για σκανδαλώδη πρόσληψη 3 ημέρες πριν από το κρίσιμο δημοψήφισμα», ο κ. Σπίρτζης απαντά, ζητώντας από τον κ. Αυγενάκη και τη ΝΔ «ως κήνσορες της νομιμότητας και της “τάξης” να πουν αν σέβονται τον ελληνικό νόμο ή όχι, αν πρέπει να εφαρμόζεται ο νόμος ή όχι».

(_Αυτοδιοίκηση_, 1 Ιουλίου 2015)


*Επικύρωση*

Εφημερίς της Κυβερνήσεως της Ελληνικής Δημοκρατίας, φ, 1386, 3 Ιουλίου 2015, τεύχος Β΄:

*ΑΠΟΦΑΣΕΙΣ*
Αριθμ. Α− 3588/291 (1)
Χορήγηση σύμφωνης γνώμης για την εφαρμογή του άρθρου 117 του Ν. 4316/2014.

ΟΙ ΥΠΟΥΡΓΟΙ 
ΕΣΩΤΕΡΙΚΩΝ ΚΑΙ ΔΙΟΙΚΗΤΙΚΗΣ ΑΝΑΣΥΓΚΡΟΤΗΣΗΣ −ΟΙΚΟΝΟΜΙΑΣ, ΥΠΟΔΟΜΩΝ, ΝΑΥΤΙΛΙΑΣ ΚΑΙ ΤΟΥΡΙΣΜΟΥ
Έχοντας υπόψη:
...........................................
Αποδεχόμαστε και συμφωνούμε με την υπ’ αριθμ. 1953/30−12−2014 απόφαση του Διοικητικού Συμβουλίου της ΣΤΑ.ΣΥ. Α.Ε. για την ένταξη κατά παρέκκλιση κάθε αντιθέτου ειδικής ή γενικής διάταξης, στις κενές οργανικές θέσεις της ΣΤΑ.ΣΥ. Α.Ε., σύμφωνα με την εκπαίδευση και την εμπειρία τους, εργαζομένων της πρώην ΑΜΕΛ ΑΕ των οποίων η σύμβαση έληξε από 1.1.2010 έως και 31.12.2010.
Η παρούσα ισχύει από τη δημοσίευσή της στην Εφημερίδα της Κυβερνήσεως.

Αθήνα, 1 Ιουλίου 2015
ΟΙ ΑΝΑΠΛΗΡΩΤΕΣ ΥΠΟΥΡΓΟΙ

ΕΣΩΤΕΡΙΚΩΝ ΚΑΙ ΔΙΟΙΚΗΤΙΚΗΣ ΑΝΑΣΥΓΚΡΟΤΗΣΗΣ *ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ ΚΑΤΡΟΥΓΚΑΛΟΣ*

ΟΙΚΟΝΟΜΙΑΣ, ΥΠΟΔΟΜΩΝ, ΝΑΥΤΙΛΙΑΣ ΚΑΙ ΤΟΥΡΙΣΜΟΥ *ΧΡΗΣΤΟΣ ΣΠΙΡΤΖΗΣ*


​*8. Ιούλιος 2015: Επίλογος (εντελώς άσχετος)*
*Από την ήττα στην απεμπλοκή*

Ηττηθήκαμε, και οι δανειστές, ενεργώντας και για λογαριασμό της ελληνικής αστικής τάξης, μας επέβαλαν τους όρους τους... Ηττηθήκαμε γιατί είμαστε οι πιο αδύναμοι και γιατί οι συσχετισμοί, εσωτερικοί και εξωτερικοί, δεν μας επέτρεψαν να πάμε παραπέρα... Τώρα είμαστε στη φάση την μετά την ήττα...

Η όλη συζήτηση, αναγκαστικά, γίνεται στο έδαφος που σε έχει οδηγήσει ο αντίπαλος, και με αυτό τον τρόπο, στην ουσία συζητάς πώς το πρόγραμμά _του_ μπορεί να γίνει πιο «εύπεπτο» και πιο «ελαφρύ»... Ο αντίπαλος, με αυτή τη συμφωνία, σε έχει «δεμένο»... Αυτός δίνει το ΟΚ για οτιδήποτε θέμα θέλεις εσύ να θέσεις στο τραπέζι, *σε υποχρεώνει, με την «αποπολιτικοποήση του κράτους», τουλάχιστον, να στηριχθείς στους ανθρώπους του μέσα στο κράτος*. (η υπογράμμιση δική μου)

του Παναγιώτη Λαμπρόπουλου (Red Notebook, 23 Ιουλίου 2015)


​


----------



## crystal (Jul 27, 2015)

Είχα πετύχει μια από τις απολυμένες αγωνίστριες σε φιλικό σπίτι προ καιρού. Το βασικό επιχείρημα ήταν πως είναι αδιανόητη αυτή η ανθρωποφαγία και η λογική "να ψοφήσει η κατσίκα του γείτονα". Εμείς που μπήκαμε γινόμαστε στόχος επειδή μας ζηλεύουν όσοι έμειναν απέξω. Είναι δυνατόν να μην αφήνεις άνθρωπο να χαρεί τον (έστω και παράνομο) διορισμό του; Τι απέγινε η κοινωνική αλληλεγγύη;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 27, 2015)

Τα λεφτά για τον σανό της κατσίκας του γείτονα, μήπως είπε πού θα τα βρει;


----------



## crystal (Jul 27, 2015)

Φαντάζομαι πως όταν διοριστεί ο γείτονας, αυτή με τη σειρά της θα τον στηρίξει..


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 27, 2015)

Και όταν διοριστούν όλοι, με τι θα πληρώνονται;


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 28, 2015)

drsiebenmal said:


> Και όταν διοριστούν όλοι, με τι θα πληρώνονται;


Μα κάτι ερωτήσεις που κάνεις κι εσύ; Με αυτά, το έχει πει ο Γιάνης εδώ και τόσον καιρό.


----------



## Earion (Aug 14, 2015)

*Παλαιοκομματισμός συν ύφος* (Πάσχος Μανδραβέλης, _Καθημερινή_, 12 Αυγούστου 2015)

Σε ένα πράγμα μόνο έχει συνέχεια το ελληνικό κράτος: στις ρουσφετολογικές προσλήψεις. Δεν πα’ να είναι «Πρώτη Φορά Αριστερά», «Τελευταία Φορά Δεξιά», «Ενδιάμεση Φορά Κεντροαριστερά»; Όλοι θα φροντίσουν, όλα τα ρουσφέτια, ακόμη και των αντιπάλων. Ειδικά όσοι προΐστανται παραγωγικών υπουργείων. Αυτοί έχουν πολλές ΔΕΚΟ και έχουν πολλές θέσεις να βολέψουν πελάτες· κάτι που εξηγεί γιατί είναι συνήθως πιο Αριστεροί από τους άλλους και ανησυχούν περισσότερο απ’ όλους για το «ξεπούλημα ζωτικών για τον λαό υποδομών».

Φαίνεται ότι ο αν. υπουργός Υποδομών κ. Χρήστος Σπίρτζης εκτός από υπουργός θέλει να γίνει και βουλευτής. Γι’ αυτό εργάζεται πυρετωδώς στο κατακαλόκαιρο. Έτσι τακτοποίησε 37 απολυμένους και αποζημιωμένους της «Ολυμπιακής» στην Υπηρεσία Πολιτικής Αεροπορίας με «φροντίδα του Γενικού Λογιστηρίου του Κράτους», όπως αναφέρει η απόφαση. Η «φροντίδα» είναι ύψους 1.334.401 ευρώ το 2016, δηλαδή κατά μέσο όρο 3.012 ευρώ μηνιαίως.

Επιπλέον αποφάσισε να «φροντίσει» κι έναν παλιό καημό της Νέας Δημοκρατίας, δηλαδή των επαναπρόσληψη των 230 απολυμένων του Μετρό. Να θυμίσουμε ότι αυτοί είχαν προσληφθεί παρανόμως ένα μήνα πριν από τις εκλογές του 2009 και «η προδοτική κυβέρνηση του κ. Γιώργου Παπανδρέου», μετά μια έκθεση καταπέλτη του Επιθεωρητή Δημόσιας Διοίκησης κ. Λέανδρου Ρακιντζή, τους απέλυσε.

Στην έκθεση αναφερόταν ότι δεν είχε γίνει καμία δημόσια πρόσκληση για τις προσλήψεις και από την έρευνα του κ. Ρακιντζή διαπίστωσε πως «τα βιογραφικά και οι συνεντεύξεις πολλές φορές έπονται της ημερομηνίας του Δ.Σ. που αποφάσισε την πρόσληψη». Ο επιθεωρητής Δημόσιας Διοίκησης επισήμανε διάφορα τραγελαφικά των προσλήψεων: «1) Ο Α.Μ., μουσικός με μοναδική εργασιακή εμπειρία σε ορχήστρα μουσικών εκδηλώσεων, προσελήφθη ως οδηγός συρμών. 2) Η Α.Σ., με εμπειρία 13 ετών ως dealer σε καζίνο, προσελήφθη ως οδηγός συρμών. 3) Η Α.Λ., 22 ετών, χωρίς καμία επαγγελματική εμπειρία, προσλαμβάνεται ως οδηγός συρμών. 4) Η Π.Ν., απόφοιτος ΤΕΦΑΑ, με εμπειρία αποκλειστικά σε αθλητικά κέντρα και ινστιτούτα αισθητικής, προσλαμβάνεται ως υπάλληλος προμηθειών. Στο βιογραφικό της φέρει χειρόγραφη σημείωση «την είδε ο πρόεδρος». 5) Πρόσληψη αποφοίτου ΤΕΛ, 26 ετών, με επάγγελμα οικοδόμος-πλακάς, ως υπευθύνου σταθμού. 6) Η Β.Ν., 22 ετών, φοιτήτρια ΑΕΙ, χωρίς καμία εργασιακή εμπειρία, προσλαμβάνεται ως υπεύθυνη σταθμού. 7) Ο Θ.Ζ. είναι κάτοικος Λάρισας και χωρίς καμία επαγγελματική εμπειρία, προσελήφθη ως υπεύθυνος σταθμού. 8) Ο Η.Δ. απορρίπτεται για τεχνικός (αξιολόγηση 06.08.2009). Υπάρχει σημείωση ότι δεν ενδιαφέρεται για τεχνική δουλειά. Τελικά προσλαμβάνεται ως υπάλληλος μελετών κ.λπ.

Παραμονές των εκλογών του 2015, η «υπεύθυνη πλειοψηφία» Ν.Δ.-ΠΑΣΟΚ έφερε τροπολογία στη Βουλή που έγινε έγινε δεκτή με συμφωνία ΣΥΡΙΖΑ, ΚΚΕ και Ανεξάρτητων Ελλήνων.

Στο τέλος ο κ. Σπίρτζης, ως άξιος συνεχιστής του παλαιοκομματικού κράτους υλοποιεί τις προσλήψεις, αλλά έβαλε και ΣΥΡΙΖΑϊκό άρωμα. Κατήγγειλε τον βουλευτή της Ν.Δ. κ. Λευτέρη Αυγενάκη, που έφερε το θέμα στη Βουλή, ότι «τους συγκεκριμένους απολυμένους τους είχαν προσλάβει με τις γνωστές πελατειακές συνήθειες που εφάρμοσε η παράταξή του και το κόμμα του»! Σωστά τα είπε, αλλά αυτός τους κράτησε...


----------



## nickel (Aug 14, 2015)

Α, μπράβο. Εδώ ήθελα να το κοτσάρω κι εγώ. :)


----------



## nickel (Aug 19, 2015)

Ε λοιπόν, το έψαξα λίγο και τι νομίζετε ότι ανακάλυψα; Οτι επειδή το ΣΔΟΕ καθυστερεί πολύ να αποδώσει τα έξοδα διαμονής και κίνησης στους υπαλλήλους του, εκείνοι προσπαθούν με κάθε τρόπο να γλιτώνουν έξοδα που προπληρώνουν από την τσέπη τους. Αλλά και πάλι αναρωτιέμαι: Κανείς φωστήρας στο ΥΠΟΙΚ δεν έχει σκεφτεί πόσο γελοίο είναι οι υπάλληλοι του ΣΔΟΕ να δείχνουν τις ταυτότητές τους στα πλοία και να γίνεται βούκινο στα νησιά πριν ακόμη φτάσουν; Ο τραγέλαφος, εν προκειμένω, ήταν ότι οι τρεις φορο-Κλουζό της Σκύρου έκοψαν μηδενικά εισιτήρια και την Παρασκευή που έφυγαν. Για να πληροφορηθούν όλοι αμέσως τη «λήξη συναγερμού»...

Από το «Οι φορο-Κλουζό της Σκύρου» του Κ. Ζούλα στην Καθημερινή:
http://www.kathimerini.gr/827666/opinion/epikairothta/politikh/oi-foro-kloyzo-ths-skyroy


----------



## Costas (Aug 19, 2015)

Ναι, αλλά μην ξεχνάμε την πρόσφατη δήλωση των ίδιων κύκλων ότι "καλύτερα να πέφτει σύρμα και ως εκ τούτου να δουλεύουν φουλ οι μηχανές [οι ταμειακές], παρά να κόψουμε δέκα πρόστιμα".


----------



## nickel (Aug 20, 2015)

Σωστό! Άρα ο ΣΔΟΕ πρέπει να επιστρατεύσει διάφορους άλλους δημόσιους υπαλλήλους που ταξιδεύουν στα νησιά, να τους εφοδιάζει με κατάλληλες ταυτότητες και αρκεί αυτοί να βγάζουν δωρεάν εισιτήριο ως ελεγκτές του ΣΔΟΕ. Αυτοί θα ταξιδεύουν δωρεάν και το νησί θα βρίσκεται σε επιφυλακή! Περιμένοντας τον επιθεωρητή. Μπέκετ και Γκόγκολ μαζί!


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 20, 2015)

Στο μεγάλο Καρφούρ του Γέρακα, στεγάζονται και άλλες ανεξάρτητες επιχειρήσεις. Μία από αυτές είναι το κατάστημα που πουλάει εφημερίδες και διάφορα άλλα μπιχλιμπίδια. Αγόρασα δύο ζευγάρια γυαλιά διαβάσματος, τα πλήρωσα 20 ευρώ. Όταν πήγα στο σπίτι, διαπίστωσα με έκπληξη ότι η απόδειξη έγραφε "Τύπος". Δηλαδή, οι μάγκες, ό,τι πουλήσουν, το χτυπάνε για εφημερίδες στην ταμειακή. Ο πελάτης παίρνει ευχαριστημένος την απόδειξή του και ο έμπορος κλέβει ένα μεγάλο μέρος του ΦΠΑ: 6% στις εφημερίδες, 23% στα γυαλιά.


----------



## SBE (Jan 17, 2016)

Αυτό εδώ το άρθρο με κάνει να τραβώ τα μαλλιά μου πολλαπλά. 
Διορισμοί με πλαστά πτυχία δεκαετίας
Περιληπτικά:

Η βασική πρακτική τους [των σχολών] ήταν να χορηγούν πτυχία με άριστα σε άφαντους μαθητές. Οι μαθητές αυτοί στη συνέχεια χρησιμοποιούσαν τους βαθμούς για να διοριστούν στο Δημόσιο ή να εξελιχθούν υπηρεσιακά. 

Κατόπιν καταγγελιών που έγιναν το 2004 και το 2006, τα δύο ΤΕΕ έκλεισαν (οριστικά το 2009). Σύμφωνα με νόμο [...] τα πτυχία των σχολικών ετών 2004-2008 Τεχνικών Επαγγελματικών Εκπαιδευτηρίων «στα οποία έχουν επιβληθεί ή θα επιβληθούν οι πειθαρχικές κυρώσεις της αναστολής της άδειας λειτουργίας ή της άρσης της άδειας ίδρυσης και λειτουργίας» θα θεωρούνταν άκυρα.
... η ΟΙΕΛΕ έστειλε στο υπουργείο Παιδείας CD με 2.000 ονόματα πτυχιούχων που είχαν λάβει παρανόμως τα πτυχία τους από τα δύο ΤΕΕ την περίοδο 2000-7. Η έκθεση του ΣΕΕΔΕ αποκαλύπτει ότι «μέχρι σήμερα έχουν εκδοθεί 28 πράξεις ανάκλησης πτυχίων». [...] από τις διασταυρώσεις προέκυψαν τουλάχιστον 539 άτομα [σημ. πτυχιούχοι αυτών των σχολών, που εργάζονται στο δημόσιο]. 

Και το κερασάκι: όλες οι σχετικές αποφάσεις κατά των σχολών και των πτυχίων των σχολών αυτών πιθανόν να ακυρωθούν λόγω της υπόθεσης Ρακιντζή.


----------



## nickel (Apr 24, 2016)

Ίσως δεν είναι ακριβώς εδώ η θέση του, αλλά από τα μικρά κρίνονται και τα μεγάλα. 

Διάβασα την είδηση ότι το Γενικό Λογιστήριο ζήτησε από τους νεοσύλλεκτους φαντάρους να επιστρέψουν το ποσό των 4,20 ευρώ που τους δόθηκε σαν δώρο Πάσχα ενώ δεν το δικαιούνται.

http://www.zougla.gr/greece/article...epsoun-to-astronomiko-doro-pasxa-ton-420-evro

Δηλαδή, δεν μπορούν να το αφαιρέσουν από την επόμενη πληρωμή; Τι θα πρέπει να κάνουν οι φαντάροι για να επιστρέψουν το ποσό; Το έγγραφο που έστειλε το Γενικό Λογιστήριο στα Γενικά Επιτελεία αναφέρει τις προβλεπόμενες διαδικασίες; Θα αφήσουν την εκπαίδευση οι φαντάροι και θα πάνε να στηθούν σε κάποια ουρά τράπεζας; Θα το κάνουν με την εφαρμογή του έξυπνου τηλεφώνου τους; (Αφήνουν στους στρατεύσιμους τα τηλέφωνά τους;) Θα βγάζουν οι λοχίες καπέλο μπερέ και θα κάνουν έρανο; 

Πείτε μου αν ξέρετε να μου λυθεί η απορία.


----------



## Hellegennes (Apr 25, 2016)

Η προφανής απάντηση είναι ότι θα πρέπει να επιστρέψουν το ποσό στο γραφείο εφοδιασμού της μονάδας τους, που είναι υπεύθυνο για τις πληρωμές των φαντάρων. Όλο και κάποιος ηλίθιος λογιστικός λόγος θα υπάρχει για την -πιθανολογώ- αδυναμία τους να το αφαιρέσουν από την επόμενη πληρωμή, αλλά δεν είμαι καθόλου σίγουρος ότι θέλω να μάθω την σουρεαλιστική εξήγηση.


----------



## nickel (May 13, 2016)

*- Αγοράζουν POS από χώρα του εξωτερικού και ανοίγουν εκεί λογαριασμούς
- Ο ανυποψίαστος πελάτης πληρώνει με την κάρτα του και τα χρήματα πηγαίνουν απευθείας στο εξωτερικό
- Το αποτέλεσμα είναι τεράστια φοροδιαφυγή από ΦΠΑ, αλλά και από φόρο εισοδήματος καθώς και παράκαμψη των capital controls*

Κόλπο grosso με POS και τραπεζικούς λογαριασμούς στη Βουλγαρία ή σε άλλες χώρες των Βαλκανίων και της υπόλοιπης Ευρώπης.

Επιχειρηματίες που κάνουν συναλλαγές στην Ελλάδα έχουν προμηθευτεί POS από μία χώρα του εξωτερικού, συνήθως από τη Βουλγαρία, το POS είναι συνδεδεμένο με έναν λογαριασμό που έχουν ανοίξει στη χώρα από την οποία έχουν προμηθευτεί το POS και όταν η πληρωμή γίνεται με πιστωτική ή χρεωστική κάρτα τα χρήματα μεταφέρονται αυτομάτως στο εξωτερικό και δεν καταγράφονται στην Ελλάδα.

Το αποτέλεσμα είναι τεράστια φοροδιαφυγή από ΦΠΑ, αλλά και φόρο εισοδήματος. Ο Ελληνας επιχειρηματίας μπορεί τα χρήματα αυτά να τα εισπράξει στην Ελλάδα με πιστωτική κάρτα που έχει προμηθευτεί από την ξένη τράπεζα ή να τα διοχετεύσει σε οποιονδήποτε άλλο λογαριασμό επιθυμεί στο εξωτερικό.

Με το σύστημα αυτό παρακάμπτονται και τα capital controls. Το φαινόμενο, λένε από την Τράπεζα της Ελλάδος, παρατηρείται πιο συχνά σε ξενοδοχειακές επιχειρήσεις, αλλά και σε άλλες επιχειρήσεις οι οποίες θέλουν να φοροδιαφύγουν, αλλά και να στείλουν χρήματα στο εξωτερικό παρακάμπτοντας τα capital controls.

Το κόλπο έχει γίνει αντιληπτό, αλλά προς το παρόν δεν έχουν αποδώσει οι προσπάθειες εντοπισμού των επιχειρήσεων που διαπράττουν φοροδιαφυγή με το σύστημα των POS.

Θανάσης Λυρτσογιάννης
newsit.gr​
Αν σκεφτούμε μάλιστα ότι δεν αποκλείεται να γίνει κάποια ρύθμιση για προνομιακή μεταχείριση μελλοντικών καταθέσεων, που θα λογίζονται εκτός capital controls...


----------



## Hellegennes (May 13, 2016)

Δεν καταλαβαίνω δύο πράγματα:

1. πώς παρακάμπτονται τα CC; Ούτε οι αγορές με ελληνική κάρτα είναι δυνατές ούτε η κατάθεση χρημάτων σε λογαριασμό της αλλοδαπής. Μού διαφεύγει κάτι;
2. από πού προκύπτει φοροδιαφυγή;


----------



## nickel (May 13, 2016)

Μια υπόθεση (αλλά βρήκες άνθρωπο να ρωτήσεις): Έστω ότι ο πελάτης του ξενοδοχείου από την αλλοδαπή πληρώνει με την κάρτα του της αλλοδαπής και δεν του εκδίδει ο ξενοδόχος άλλο καταγραφόμενο παραστατικό, τα χρήματα πηγαίνουν από τον λογαριασμό του πελάτη στη Γερμανία στον λογαριασμό του ξενοδόχου στη Βουλγαρία και η είσπραξη δεν δηλώνεται.


----------



## SBE (May 13, 2016)

Κι εγώ δεν καταλαβαίνω πώς γίνεται, αλλά δεν μου φαίνεται παράνομο. 
Κάπως έτσι δεν γλυτώνουν φόρους το Στάρμπαξ κι η Γκουγκλ;


----------



## Palavra (May 13, 2016)

nickel said:


> Μια υπόθεση (αλλά βρήκες άνθρωπο να ρωτήσεις): Έστω ότι ο πελάτης του ξενοδοχείου από την αλλοδαπή πληρώνει με την κάρτα του της αλλοδαπής και δεν του εκδίδει ο ξενοδόχος άλλο καταγραφόμενο παραστατικό, τα χρήματα πηγαίνουν από τον λογαριασμό του πελάτη στη Γερμανία στον λογαριασμό του ξενοδόχου στη Βουλγαρία και η είσπραξη δεν δηλώνεται.


Μα αφού επιτρέπεται η χρήση των ελληνικών καρτών στο εξωτερικό. Το POS φαίνεται ότι βρίσκεται στην αλλοδαπή, επομένως τα χρήματα φεύγουν κατευθείαν από τις ελληνικές τράπεζες και πηγαίνουν έξω. Επομένως, ο επιχειρηματίας τσεπώνει τον ΦΠΑ και το φόρο του. Φαντάζομαι βέβαια ότι δεν θα κόβει απόδειξη, ειδάλλως σε περίπτωση ελέγχου δεν θα μπορεί να γίνει η διασταύρωση.


----------



## SBE (May 13, 2016)

ΟΚ, νομίζω ότι εννοεί η είδηση ότι ο Έλληνας επιχειρηματίας στήνει μια επιχείρηση εκτός Ελλάδας, με τραπεζικό λογαριασμό, και παίρνει από την τράπεζα του εξωτερικού μηχάνημα για να δέχεται πληρωμές με κάρτες η επιχείρηση (αυτό μάλλον σημαίνει το POS) και οι πληρωμές πηγαίνουν αυτόματα στο λογαριασμό του στο εξωτερικό. 

Δηλαδή σα να λέμε, μπορώ εγώ να πάρω το μηχανάκι που πληρώνεις με κάρτες από το μπακάλικο της γειτονιάς εδώ στο ΗΒ και να το φέρω στην Ελλάδα, να το βάλω στην πρίζα σε ένα μαγαζί που πουλάει π.χ. ρούχα, να πληρώνουν οι πελάτες τα ρούχα και να πηγαίνουν τα λεφτά στο μπακάλικο στο Λονδίνο. 

Δεν είμαι σίγουρη αν γίνεται αυτό από τεχνολογικής άποψης, γιατί θα περίμενα τα μηχανήματα να έχουν συστήματα ασφαλείας που εμποδίζουν τη σύνδεσή τους με οποιοδήποτε δίκτυο. Αλλιώς δεν θα μπορούσα ίσως να κλέψω το μηχάνημα από ένα κατάστημα και να το βάλω σε άλλο χωρίς να το καταλάβει ο καταστηματάρχης, και να τον κλέβω;

Edit αναθεωρώ την τελευταία παράγραφο καθώς σκέφτομαι ότι ο μηχανάκι θα έχει κάποιον κωδικό ή άλλο σύστημα ασφαλείας που βάζει ο καταστηματάρχης για να ξεκινήσει το μηχάνημα. Και το φτιάχνει έτσι ώστε αντί να παίρνει τηλέφωνο την Άλφα ή την Εθνική π.χ., να παίρνει τηλέφωνο την τράπεζα στη Βουλγαρία και να κάνει την πληρωμή μέσω αυτής.


----------



## Palavra (May 13, 2016)

Φαντάζομαι πως αυτό που λες στην τελευταία σου παράγραφο δεν γίνεται, γιατί συνήθως κάτι πληκτρολογούν οι υπάλληλοι των επιχειρήσεων πριν τους δώσεις την κάρτα σου (για μεγάλα ποσά, εννοώ πάνω από τα 25 ευρώ των ανέπαφων συναλλαγών) - εννοώ κάποιος κωδικός θα υπάρχει και γι' αυτούς.
Το πώς ακριβώς δίνεται το POS ούτε κι εγώ μπορώ να το καταλάβω, αλλά υποθέτω ότι αν ανοίξεις λογαριασμό σε βουλγάρικη τράπεζα θα γίνεται να συνδεθεί αυτή με POS. Τα περαιτέρω νομίζω είναι θέμα εκεί φορολογικού ελέγχου που αν είναι σαν τον εδώ φορολογικό έλεγχο, καταλαβαίνουμε όλοι πόσο εύκολα θα αποφεύγονται.


----------



## SBE (May 13, 2016)

Ακριβώς αυτό, μαζί γράφαμε. 
Οπότε το ερώτημα είναι: είναι παράνομο κάτι τέτοιο; 
Ξέρω ότι το Στάρμπαξ του ΗΒ καταγράφει όλες τις συναλλαγές του (μετρητά και κάρτες) στην Ολλανδία, όπου έχει κάνει ειδικό διακανονισμό για να πληρώνει 5% εταιρικό φόρο. Έτσι δεν πληρώνει φόρους για τις πωλήσεις του στο ΗΒ. Επίσης εμφανίζεται στα λογιστικά του ότι ο εξοπλισμός και τα αναλώσιμα αγοράζονται από το Στάρμπαξ Ελβετίας, οπότε δεν έχει καμία συναλλαγή στο ΗΒ (και πιθανόν η μισθοδοσία να ειναι μέσω άλλης τρίτης χώρας και να παίρνει και ελαφρύνσεις λόγω εισαγωγής συναλλάγματος). Και είναι νόμιμο. Το μόνο που τους έκανε να πληρώσουν κάτι ψίχουλα μια φορά για τα μάτια ήταν το ότι έγινε μποικοτάζ από το κοινό και κινδύνευαν να φαληρίσουν. 


Υποθέτω δεν υπάρχει καμία παρανομία στο να ανοίγεις επιχείρηση και λογαριασμό στο εξωτερικό και να δέχεσαι πληρωμές εκεί. Με το ΦΠΑ δεν ξέρω τί γίνεται, αλλά σίγουρα πληρώνουν ΦΠΑ και φόρους στη Βουλγαρία ή όπου αλλού γίνεται η συναλλαγή.


----------



## Palavra (May 13, 2016)

Ωστόσο, ο βουλγάρικος ΦΠΑ είναι σήμερα 20% και υποθέτω ότι επιβάλλεται επί προϊόντων και υπηρεσιών εντός Βουλγαρίας ενώ ο ελληνικός ΦΠΑ αφορά προϊόντα και υπηρεσίες εντός Ελλάδας και πρέπει να αποδίδεται εδώ. Αν δηλαδή δεν κόβονται αποδείξεις, τότε ο ελληνικός ΦΠΑ μπαίνει στην τσέπη του επιχειρηματία και ο φόρος του το ίδιο.
Αν, βέβαια, κόβονται αποδείξεις, τότε απλώς πρόκειται περί φοροαποφυγής, οπότε και να τις βρουν τις επιχειρήσεις δεν ξέρω αν μπορούν να κάνουν και πολλά πράγματα οι ελληνικές αρχές.


----------



## SBE (May 13, 2016)

Αποδείξεις κόβονται, λογικά, εφόσον το σύστημα πληρωμής το κάνει αυτόματα (υπάρχουν και συστήματα που το παρακάμπτουν αυτό, αλλά όχι νόμιμα φυσικά, αλλά δεν χρειάζεται λογαριασμός στο εξωτερικό για να τα εφαρμόσεις).


----------



## Hellegennes (May 13, 2016)

nickel said:


> Μια υπόθεση (αλλά βρήκες άνθρωπο να ρωτήσεις): Έστω ότι ο πελάτης του ξενοδοχείου από την αλλοδαπή πληρώνει με την κάρτα του της αλλοδαπής και δεν του εκδίδει ο ξενοδόχος άλλο καταγραφόμενο παραστατικό, τα χρήματα πηγαίνουν από τον λογαριασμό του πελάτη στη Γερμανία στον λογαριασμό του ξενοδόχου στη Βουλγαρία και η είσπραξη δεν δηλώνεται.



Ναι, αλλά αυτό το κάνεις με οποιοδήποτε POS. Θέλω να πω ότι κι εγώ έχω POS και φυσικά δεν βγάζει παραστατικό για φορολογική χρήση, απλώς αναγράφει το ποσό. Πρέπει να βγάλω ξεχωριστή απόδειξη από την ταμειακή.


----------



## Hellegennes (May 13, 2016)

SBE said:


> Ακριβώς αυτό, μαζί γράφαμε.
> Οπότε το ερώτημα είναι: είναι παράνομο κάτι τέτοιο;
> Ξέρω ότι το Στάρμπαξ του ΗΒ καταγράφει όλες τις συναλλαγές του (μετρητά και κάρτες) στην Ολλανδία, όπου έχει κάνει ειδικό διακανονισμό για να πληρώνει 5% εταιρικό φόρο. Έτσι δεν πληρώνει φόρους για τις πωλήσεις του στο ΗΒ. Επίσης εμφανίζεται στα λογιστικά του ότι ο εξοπλισμός και τα αναλώσιμα αγοράζονται από το Στάρμπαξ Ελβετίας, οπότε δεν έχει καμία συναλλαγή στο ΗΒ (και πιθανόν η μισθοδοσία να ειναι μέσω άλλης τρίτης χώρας και να παίρνει και ελαφρύνσεις λόγω εισαγωγής συναλλάγματος). Και είναι νόμιμο. Το μόνο που τους έκανε να πληρώσουν κάτι ψίχουλα μια φορά για τα μάτια ήταν το ότι έγινε μποικοτάζ από το κοινό και κινδύνευαν να φαληρίσουν.
> 
> ...



Αν ανοίξεις την επιχείρησή σου στην Βουλγαρία, δεν είναι παράνομο. Τουλάχιστον δεν βλέπω κάτι παράνομο σ' αυτό, θα πληρώνεις φόρο στην Βουλγαρία. Αλλά αν μόνο το μηχανάκι είναι σε βουλγαρική τράπεζα, δεν μπορεί να υπόκειται σε ελληνικό φορολογικό έλεγχο, παρότι η επιχείρηση είναι ανοιγμένη στην Ελλάδα.


----------



## nickel (May 14, 2016)

http://news.in.gr/greece/article/?aid=1500077188

Βλέπω, και σε τίτλο, ότι ο κ. Κυριάκος Μητσοτάκης υποστήριξε ότι «ο “κόφτης” είναι το τίμημα της αναξιοπιστίας του Αλέξη Τσίπρα». Όχι, κ. Μητσοτάκη, κανένας φιλελεύθερος δεν πρέπει να πετάει τέτοιες κοτσάνες — και θα ήταν χρήσιμο να βάλουν οι φιλελεύθεροι κάποιον κόφτη να λογοκρίνει τις αντιπολιτευτικές ομιλίες από τις αυτοϋπονομευτικές «υπερβάσεις».

Ο κόφτης είναι το τίμημα της αναξιοπιστίας *όλων των μεταπολιτευτικών κυβερνήσεων* που ξεπερνούσαν τα λογικά όρια ελλειμμάτων, ας πούμε το 3% που όρισε το Μάαστριχτ. Το Σύνταγμά μας περιέχει ένα σωρό χειροπέδες που περιορίζουν τις κινήσεις ενός φιλελεύθερου προοδευτικού κράτος, με μεγαλύτερη και ηλιθιότερη χειροπέδη την απαγόρευση των ιδιωτικών πανεπιστημίων. Η μοναδική χειροπέδη που θα άξιζε να έχει είναι ο δημοσιονομικός κόφτης. Με τον κόφτη και αξιόπιστες υπηρεσίες προϋπολογισμού και στατιστικής θα είχαμε γλιτώσει του κόσμου τις σπατάλες και κυρίως τις εγκληματικές σπατάλες του Κώστα Καραμανλή της ΝΔ. Αυτές πάνω απ’ όλα μας οδήγησαν στη δυστυχία της ύφεσης, από την οποία είναι άγνωστο πότε θα βγούμε.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 14, 2016)

nickel said:


> [...]
> Ο κόφτης είναι το τίμημα της αναξιοπιστίας *όλων των μεταπολιτευτικών κυβερνήσεων* που ξεπερνούσαν τα λογικά όρια ελλειμμάτων, ας πούμε το 3% που όρισε το Μάαστριχτ. Το Σύνταγμά μας περιέχει ένα σωρό χειροπέδες που περιορίζουν τις κινήσεις ενός φιλελεύθερου προοδευτικού κράτος, με μεγαλύτερη και ηλιθιότερη χειροπέδη την απαγόρευση των ιδιωτικών πανεπιστημίων. Η μοναδική χειροπέδη που θα άξιζε να έχει είναι ο δημοσιονομικός κόφτης. Με τον κόφτη και αξιόπιστες υπηρεσίες προϋπολογισμού και στατιστικής θα είχαμε γλιτώσει του κόσμου τις σπατάλες και κυρίως τις εγκληματικές σπατάλες του Κώστα Καραμανλή της ΝΔ. Αυτές πάνω απ’ όλα μας οδήγησαν στη δυστυχία της ύφεσης, από την οποία είναι άγνωστο πότε θα βγούμε.



Δεν θα με βρεις σύμφωνο σε αυτή την ισοπεδωτική κριτική για όλες τις κυβερνήσεις της μεταπολίτευσης (που λειτουργεί και απαλλακτικά για όσα απίστευτα διαδραματίζονται στη χώρα τον τελευταίο καιρό) και πολύ περισσότερο για το περίφημο 3% που ποιος ξέρει αν το τήρησε κανείς και πότε. Το Σύνταγμα δεν μπορεί να περιέχει «κόφτες» πέρα από όσους ορίζουν τα βασικά ενός ελεύθερου, πολιτισμένου κράτους (και περιγράφονται λίγο πολύ πια σε διεθνείς συμβάσεις). Γενικές αρχές πρέπει να διατυπώνει το Σύνταγμα και διαδικασίες για τις θεμελιώδεις λειτουργίες του κράτους. Οι κόφτες πρέπει να είναι ενσωματωμένοι στη λογική όλων μας - αλίμονο αν χρειάζεται να ασκείται η καθημερινή, η μεσοπρόθεσμη και η μακροπρόθεσμη πολιτική με συνταγματικές προβλέψεις.


----------



## Hellegennes (May 15, 2016)

Κι εγώ διαφωνώ ότι πρέπει να υπάρχει νομοθετική πρόβλεψη αυτόματου περιορισμού δαπανών λόγω υπέρβασης, αλλά διατηρώ τις επιφυλάξεις μου για τις δυνατότητες ενός ελληνικού κράτους να συμπεριφέρεται αρκετά ώριμα για να μην το χρειάζεται.


----------



## nickel (May 15, 2016)

drsiebenmal said:


> Δεν θα με βρεις σύμφωνο σε αυτή την ισοπεδωτική κριτική για όλες τις κυβερνήσεις της μεταπολίτευσης (που λειτουργεί και απαλλακτικά για όσα απίστευτα διαδραματίζονται στη χώρα τον τελευταίο καιρό) και πολύ περισσότερο για το περίφημο 3% που ποιος ξέρει αν το τήρησε κανείς και πότε. Το Σύνταγμα δεν μπορεί να περιέχει «κόφτες» πέρα από όσους ορίζουν τα βασικά ενός ελεύθερου, πολιτισμένου κράτους (και περιγράφονται λίγο πολύ πια σε διεθνείς συμβάσεις). Γενικές αρχές πρέπει να διατυπώνει το Σύνταγμα και διαδικασίες για τις θεμελιώδεις λειτουργίες του κράτους. Οι κόφτες πρέπει να είναι ενσωματωμένοι στη λογική όλων μας - αλίμονο αν χρειάζεται να ασκείται η καθημερινή, η μεσοπρόθεσμη και η μακροπρόθεσμη πολιτική με συνταγματικές προβλέψεις.



Ο σκοπός του σύντομου σχολίου ήταν για να καταγραφεί η σημασία που πιστεύω ότι θα έπρεπε να δίνουμε στη δημοσιονομική πειθαρχία. Η αναφορά του Συντάγματος ήταν σχεδόν σχήμα λόγου για έμφαση: η σημασία της διόρθωσης των υπέρμετρων ελλειμμάτων αναγνωρίζεται από τις ευρωπαϊκές συνθήκες. Η διόρθωση θα επιβάλλεται από τους συλλογικούς ευρωπαϊκούς θεσμούς όλο και πιο αυστηρά και πιο αποτελεσματικά απ’ όσο μπορούν να την επιβάλλουν οι εσωτερικοί καταστατικοί χάρτες. Δεν είναι πια απλώς η λογική που πρέπει να πρυτανεύει στις εσωτερικές ισορροπίες. Είναι η λογική που επιβάλλεται από τις ομοσπονδιακές ισορροπίες. Δεν θα συμφωνήσω, τέλος, με τη διατύπωση «Οι κόφτες πρέπει να είναι ενσωματωμένοι στη λογική όλων μας» επειδή δεν διαφέρει από το να λέγαμε «Δεν χρειάζεται να έχουμε νόμους για το φόνο. Το ότι ο φόνος είναι κάτι αποτρόπαιο και κολάσιμο πρέπει να είναι ενσωματωμένο στη λογική όλων μας».

Το κύριο ερώτημα είναι: ο κόφτης είναι καλό πράγμα ή κακό πράγμα; Αν διαφωνούμε, έχουμε ένα καλό θέμα για συζήτηση. Μπορείς να μου πεις π.χ. ότι μια χώρα θέλει επί πέντε χρόνια να δημιουργήσει ελλείμματα 5% επειδή θέλει να αναβαθμίσει πλήρως την υποδομή της. Μπορεί να αποδειχτεί επικίνδυνο ρίσκο αυτή η επένδυση, αλλά έχει μια λογική. Αν μου πεις όμως ότι πρέπει να πολεμήσουμε τη λιτότητα με αυξήσεις μισθών και συντάξεων που θα προέλθουν από αύξηση των ελλειμμάτων (και όχι από ανάπτυξη ή αναδιανομή εισοδημάτων), πιθανότατα θα διαφωνήσουμε. Μπορεί να γίνει εργαλείο ανάπτυξης, αλλά με πολύ προσεγμένη στόχευση και υπό ειδικές συνθήκες. Τέλος πάντων, ας τα βρουν οι Ευρωπαίοι αναμεταξύ τους. Προς το παρόν, ο κόφτης επιβάλλεται σε όλες τις κυβερνήσεις, άρα _θεωρείται_ καλό πράγμα, άρα δεν μπορεί να κατηγορείται ο Τσίπρας επειδή η αναξιοπιστία του έφερε τον κόφτη. Θολώνουμε τα νερά έτσι. Ας κατηγορηθεί ο Τσίπρας και η αναξιοπιστία του για πρόσθετα οικονομικά βάρη, αλλά όχι για κάτι που ο Μητσοτάκης θα έπρεπε να το θεωρεί θετικό.

Επιμέρους σχόλια: 
«ισοπεδωτική κριτική»: Δεν είναι ισοπεδωτική όταν έχει συγκεκριμένες αναφορές «που ξεπερνούσαν τα λογικά όρια ελλειμμάτων» και «τις εγκληματικές σπατάλες του Κώστα Καραμανλή». Αν θέλεις να υπερασπιστείς κάποιες συγκεκριμένες πολιτικές δημιουργίας ελλειμμάτων που αποδείχτηκε στη συνέχεια ότι καλώς έγιναν και δεν ήρθε η πραγματικότητα να επιβάλει τη διόρθωσή τους, να μου τις πεις για να βάλω τα απαραίτητα αστεράκια. 

«απαλλακτικά για όσα απίστευτα διαδραματίζονται στη χώρα τον τελευταίο καιρό»: Έχω επανειλημμένα σχολιάσει αρκετά από τα όσα γίνονται και δεν μου αρέσουν. Ας μην κρίνονται οι απόψεις μου από ένα σχόλιο. Κι ας μη φοβηθούμε τον περαστικό αναγνώστη: δεν θα διαμορφώσουμε εμείς την κοσμοθεωρία του με ένα σχόλιο (ή με πολλά). Ο λόγος ωστόσο του αρχηγού της αξιωματικής αντιπολίτευσης, που δεν επιζητεί απλώς να γίνει κυβέρνηση αλλά και να φέρει μια νέα φιλελεύθερη προσέγγιση στην πολιτική και στην οικονομία, δεν θα μπορεί να πείσει το πιο απαιτητικό ακροατήριο με επιχειρήματα παλαιάς κοπής. Εκεί σκάλωσα εγώ. Εσένα δεν σε ενόχλησε;


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 15, 2016)

Ουάου! (για την έκταση της απάντησης).

Πολύ σύντομα (θα ήθελα...): Το ότι η σημερινή συνολική πολιτική της Ευρώπης είναι περιοριστική δεν σημαίνει ότι αυτή είναι η μόνη πολιτική. Από την απέναντι μεριά του Ατλαντικού δεν δίστασαν να αυξήσουν τα ελλείμματά τους για να ισορροπήσουν άλλες αστάθειες της οικονομίας τους. Θα μου πεις άλλο Ομπάμα και άλλο [οποιοσδήποτε Ευρωπαίος ηγέτης/ευρωπαϊκό θεσμικό όργανο] και θα έχεις δίκιο, αλλά αυτό δεν παύει να δείχνει ότι υπάρχουν και άλλες πολιτικές, επεκτατικές, χωρίς αριθμητικούς δείκτες.

Σε ό,τι με αφορά, ισοπεδωτική είναι κάθε κριτική που τσουβαλιάζει (για οποιοδήποτε θέμα) *όλες μαζί* τις μεταπολιτευτικές κυβερνήσεις χωρίς να παίρνει υπόψη τις συνθήκες και τις ανάγκες της κάθε εποχής και τις αντιδράσεις και πρακτικές της κάθε κυβέρνησης. 

Με την ουσία της πολιτικής του Μητσοτάκη δεν ασχολούμαι ιδιαίτερα. Έχει δεκάδες προβλήματα να αντιμετωπίσει, από την ουσία της πολιτικής του χώρου του μέχρι το ανθρώπινο δυναμικό του. Το μόνο ενδεχόμενο θετικό που βλέπω σε μια κυβέρνησή του είναι ότι πιθανότατα δεν θα είναι τόσο ανίκανη όσο αυτή που έχουμε τώρα. Το πόσο και το πώς και το προς τα πού, δεν το ξέρω -- άλλωστε θα εξαρτηθεί (και αυτό) από τις συνθήκες και τις ανάγκες της (δικής του) εποχής, αν έρθει.

Συμφωνώ όμως ότι χρειάζεται πια συζήτηση ουσίας. Συζήτηση στην οποία να συμμετέχει όσο γίνεται μεγαλύτερο ποσοστό πολιτών, εφόσον έχουν κατορθώσει να απαλλαγούν από τα αντιμνημονιακά παραμύθια, τις ψευδαισθήσεις και τις αυταπάτες. Μου είπαν (δεν το είδα) ότι κυβερνητικό στέλεχος υποστήριξε σήμερα σε πρωινάδικο πως η φορολογία των ελευθέρων επαγγελματιών γίνεται για να πληρώνονται οι δημόσιοι υπάλληλοι και οι συνταξιούχοι που είναι καταναλωτές των υπηρεσιών των ελεύθερων επαγγελματιών. Με ανθρώπους που ακόμα σκέφτονται έτσι, προφανώς δεν μπορεί να γίνει ουσιαστική συζήτηση, με κόφτες ή χωρίς. Δεν είναι ότι δεν χωνεύουν την ελεύθερη οικονομία και θα ήθελαν να απομακρυνθούν από τους κανόνες της (δηλαδή, Γκρέξιτ) αλλά δεν συνειδητοποιούν καν πώς λειτουργεί η ελεύθερη οικονομία και φυσικά, δεν μπορούν να υλοποιήσουν κανένα από τα μέτρα που ψηφίζουν (όπως βλέπουμε άλλωστε ότι συμβαίνει).

Και ένα τελευταίο. Η διαδικασία του κόφτη που ισχύει _για όλη την Ευρώπη_ έχει ήδη ψηφιστεί από τους επάρατους Σαμαροβενιζέλους. Ο κόφτης που θα ψηφιστεί είναι ειδικός για τις ανάγκες της σημερινής ελληνικής οικονομίας όπως έχουν μεταβληθεί τους τελευταίους 15 μήνες. Αν δεν χρειαζόταν κάτι περισσότερο από ό,τι για τις άλλες χώρες, γιατί να επιμένουν οι πωστουλένε-σήμερα για κάτι το ιδιαίτερο; Αρκετά και με το παραμύθι του «μα πότε πρόλαβαν να το χαλάσουν». Ε, πρόλαβαν. Το γεμάτο ποτήρι δεν χρειάζεται πολύ για να ξεχειλίσει, αρκεί ένα μικρό σπρώξιμο για να ξεκινήσει να κυλάει ασταμάτητα την κατηφόρα ένας βράχος που ανέβηκε ως εκεί με μεγάλο κόπο.


----------



## nickel (Jun 21, 2016)

Εντάξει, έκλεισαν 70 μέρες οι γραμμές του τρένου, στοίχισε μερικά εκατομμύρια σε Τραινοσέ και μεταφορικές, αλλά βρέθηκαν κάποια στιγμή τα κρεβάτια σε άλλα σημεία και σε λίγες αναίμακτες επιχειρήσεις μεταφοράς των προσφύγων αποκαταστάθηκε η κανονικότητα και έχουμε τώρα τους μαγαζάτορες της Ειδομένης να γκρινιάζουν που χάσανε τους πελάτες.
http://www.kathimerini.gr/864233/article/epikairothta/ellada/dhmarxe-giati-diwxneis-toys-prosfyges

Υποθέτω ότι κάποια ανάλογη πολιτική αναμονής ισχύει σε σχέση με το υπόκοσμο που δρα στα Εξάρχεια και στο Πολυτεχνείο με την ανοχή της κυβέρνησης, των πανεπιστημιακών και των διωκτικών αρχών. Θα κάνουν ντου όταν θα ωριμάσει η στιγμή. Ή θα τους αφήσουν να κάψουν, να κάψουν, να κάψουν, να βαρεθούν, να φύγουν. 

Στο μεταξύ, δεν υπάρχει κανένα παλικάρι στο υπουργικό συμβούλιο να τα βάλει με τον αριστερό υπόκοσμο — ή κότες είναι όλοι τους ή ομοφρονούντες. Δυστυχώς, δεν μπορούμε να ελπίσουμε ότι θα κάψουν, θα κάψουν, θα κάψουν, θα βαρεθούν, θα φύγουν.

*ΕΜΠ, το βασίλειο της παραβατικότητας*
http://www.kathimerini.gr/864253/opinion/epikairothta/politikh/emp-to-vasileio-ths-paravatikothtas


----------



## Palavra (Jul 11, 2016)

Δεν υπάρχει ελπίδα. Δεν. Ο Φίλης δέχτηκε επίθεση από μαθητές για Αρχαία, _παρελάσεις_ και _μάθημα θρησκευτικών_


----------



## SBE (Jul 11, 2016)

Υποθέτω αναφέρεσαι στα επιχειρήματα των μαθητών;


----------



## Palavra (Jul 11, 2016)

Ναι! Νέα παιδιά, σου λέει!


----------



## SBE (Jul 11, 2016)

Η μικρή εμπειρία μου από παιδιά σχολικής ηλικίας (σε Ελλάδα και ΗΒ) και από αναμνήσεις δικές μου είναι ότι απλά παπαγαλίζουν αυτά που έχουν μάθει στο σχολείο ή στο σπίτι ή στο κόμμα (την εποχή που οι νεολαίες των κομμάτων έδιναν κι έπαιρναν). Ανάλογα με τις ικανότητες του κάθε παιδιού, το δάσκαλο κλπ τα επιχειρήματά τους μπορεί να είναι πιο λουστραρισμένα. Αλλά σε γενικές γραμμές θα υπάρχει συμφωνία μεταξύ παιδιών της ίδιας ομάδας (π.χ. του ίδιου σχολείου) γιατί ακόμα κι αν διαφωνεί κάποιος θα θέλει να συνεχίσει να είναι στην ομάδα. 

Απόψεις αρχίζεις να αναπτύσσεις όταν βρίσκεσαι με άλλους που έχουν διαφορετικές απόψεις και κάθεστε όλοι και συζητάτε, όταν βλέπεις τί γίνεται πέρα από το μικρόκοσμο της οικογένειας και του σχολείου κλπ κλπ. Δηλαδή μετά. 

Τα παιδιά της ΒτΝ απλά αναπαράγουν αυτά που τους λένε. Οπότε αλλού είναι το πρόβλημα.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jul 12, 2016)

Βρήκανε θέμα για να την πούνε στον Φίλη. Λες και δεν έχει σοβαρά προβλήματα για τα οποία θα έπρεπε να του την πουν.


----------



## nickel (Aug 6, 2016)

Αρχαιολογικό χώρο σκοπεύει να κηρύξει το υπουργείο Πολιτισμού το σύνολο σχεδόν της προς παραχώρηση έκτασης του πρώην αεροδρομίου στο Ελληνικό. 
http://www.kathimerini.gr/870223/ar...da/arxaiologikos-xwros-sxedon-olo-to-ellhniko

Βασικά, δεν πιστεύω τίποτα απ' όσα αναφέρει το δημοσίευμα. Αν, ωστόσο, αληθεύουν όλα αυτά, θα ήθελα πάρα πολύ να βρισκόμουν από μια μεριά, να παρακολουθήσω πώς πέρασε η ιδέα από το μυαλό κάποιου, πώς την επικοινώνησε στους υπόλοιπους του υπουργείου, τι είπαν στον υπουργό, τι είπε ο υπουργός, τι είπαν οι παλιοί και τι οι καινούργιοι, αν σκέφτηκαν να ζητήσουν τη γνώμη άλλων εμπλεκομένων στην κυβέρνηση, και ειδικότερα αν υπήρξε στιγμή που να σηκώθηκε κάποιος και να είπε: «Ρε σεις, μήπως κάνουμε μαλακία;» Ή έστω να το σκέφτηκε.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 6, 2016)

Εσύ νομίζεις τώρα ότι πρόκειται για τυχαίο γεγονός, π.χ., και όχι για οργανωμένη μιζαλιευτική και σανοτροφοδοτική προσπάθεια. Ορίστε, άλλη χτεσινή είδηση:

Τις ιδιωτικές επενδύσεις στα υδατοδρόμια τορπιλίζει το νέο νομοσχέδιο που έθεσε σήμερα σε διαβούλευση ο υπουργός Υποδομών Χρήστος Σπίρτζης, με το οποίο επιχειρείται η αλλαγή του αδειοδοτικού καθεστώτος. 

Αναλυτικά, σύμφωνα με όσα αναφέρει η εταιρεία Hellenic Seaplanes, το νέο νομοσχέδιο των υδατοδρομίων ακυρώνει όλα τα ιδιωτικά υδατοδρόμια, με το Δημόσιο να υφαρπάζει όλες τις εκκρεμείς άδειες των ιδιωτικών επενδυτικών προσπαθειών. [...]


----------



## nickel (Aug 6, 2016)

Ελπίζω οι φάπες να έρθουν γρήγορα και να είναι σβουριχτές.


----------



## nickel (Aug 6, 2016)

Ή ο κόφτης (ή ο μπαλτάς, αν προτιμάτε) που θα έρθει όταν θα 'ρθει, να αρχίσει από τους υπαλλήλους του Υπουργείου Πολιτισμού.


----------



## Costas (Aug 6, 2016)

Τι εννοείς, δεν πιστεύεις τίποτα; Τότε γιατί το αναδημοσιεύεις;


----------



## nickel (Aug 6, 2016)

Costas said:


> Τι εννοείς, δεν πιστεύεις τίποτα; Τότε γιατί το αναδημοσιεύεις;



Για το σοβαρό ενδεχόμενο να κάνω λάθος... :)


----------



## Costas (Aug 6, 2016)

Δεν πιστεύω τίποτα, αλλά ιδού η απάντηση του υπουργείου :)

Το υπουργείο Πολιτισμού, αναφερόμενο στα δημοσιεύματα, τα χαρακτήρισε καταστροφολογικά και υποστήριξε ότι ανακαλύπτουν δήθεν εμπόδια που βάζει η κυβέρνηση στην επένδυση στο Ελληνικό.

Σε ότι αφορά την πρόταση κήρυξης – οριοθέτησης αρχαιολογικού χώρου, αναφέρει μεταξύ άλλων, «η πρόταση κήρυξης - οριοθέτησης αρχαιολογικού χώρου αφορά σε μία ευρύτερη περιοχή στους Δήμους Αλίμου και Ελληνικού - Αργυρούπολης, περιλαμβάνοντας τμήμα της επένδυσης στο Ελληνικό και όχι ολόκληρη την επένδυση, όπως ανακριβώς αναφέρεται στα δημοσιεύματα. Στο σύνολο της περιοχής αυτής έχουν ανασκαφεί στο παρελθόν και υπάρχουν ορατές αρχαιότητες, που ανήκουν στους αρχαίους Δήμους Αλιμούντος και Ευωνύμου».

Για την πρόταση χαρακτηρισμού νεώτερων μνημείων, υποστηρίζει ότι, «όσον αφορά στα νεότερα μνημεία, ήδη στο παρελθόν έχουν γίνει χαρακτηρισμοί τεσσάρων κτηρίων στην περιοχή του Ελληνικού, συγκεκριμένα ο σταθμός του ανατολικού αεροδρομίου του αρχιτέκτονα Σάαρινεν και τρία υπόστεγα.

Πιο πρόσφατα, το εργαστήριο αστικού περιβάλλοντος του Εθνικού Μετσόβιου Πολυτεχνείου κατέθεσε στο Υπουργείο Πολιτισμού έκθεση - αίτηση, στην οποία τεκμηριώνεται η μεγάλη ιστορική, αρχιτεκτονική και τεχνική αξία κτιρίων, εγκαταστάσεων και εξοπλισμού, που διατηρούνται στους χώρους του πρώην αεροδρομίου, τα οποία το ΕΜΠ ζήτησε να χαρακτηριστούν ως μνημεία, πρόταση που έχει υιοθετηθεί και από το Διεθνές Συμβούλιο Μνημείων και Τοποθεσιών (ICOMOS)».

Η ανακοίνωση του υπουργείου Πολιτισμού καταλήγει υπογραμμίζοντας ότι, «οι εξελίξεις για μία ακόμα φορά θα τους διαψεύσουν» και συμπληρώνει, «και η πολιτιστική κληρονομιά θα προστατευτεί και θα αναδειχτεί και η επένδυση στο Ελληνικό θα προχωρήσει απρόσκοπτα, αξιοποιώντας τα συγκριτικά πλεονεκτήματα που προσφέρει ο πολιτισμός και εν τέλει κερδίζοντας προστιθέμενη αξία».

(Μου αρέσει η αοριστία του 'πιο πρόσφατα')


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 6, 2016)

Του Σάαρινεν είναι αυτό που έχει γίνει χώρος «φιλοξενίας» για πρόσφυγες ή άλλο κτίριο είναι αυτό, άραγε;


----------



## Costas (Aug 6, 2016)

Λίγο-πολύ παντού, απ' ό,τι καταλαβαίνω απ' τις εικόνες.
https://encrypted.google.com/search?q=%CF%80%CF%81%CF%8C%CF%83%CF%86%CF%85%CE%B3%CE%B5%CF%82+%CE%95%CE%BB%CE%BB%CE%B7%CE%BD%CE%B9%CE%BA%CF%8C+%CE%BA%CF%84%CE%AF%CF%81%CE%B9%CE%BF&safe=off&tbm=isch&tbo=u&source=univ&sa=X&ved=0ahUKEwjS6LOS063OAhXCvBQKHXQxCiQQsAQIIw&biw=1280&bih=860


----------



## nickel (Aug 7, 2016)

Costas_(άκυρο)_Government_sources said:


> οι εξελίξεις για μία ακόμα φορά θα τους διαψεύσουν



Αυτός είναι ο ρόλος της αντιπολίτευσης. Να φωνάζει για κάποιο κακό που πάει να γίνει, να διορθώνει η κυβέρνηση την πορεία της και να διαψεύδεται, ευτυχώς, η αντιπολίτευση. Και μακάρι να διαψευστεί τώρα η αντιπολίτευση. Γιατί σε κάποιες άλλες βαριές προβλέψεις δεν διαψεύστηκε καθόλου. Άντε!


----------



## Costas (Aug 7, 2016)

Ε όχι και Originally Posted by *Costas*!!


----------



## Marinos (Aug 7, 2016)

nickel said:


> Αυτός είναι ο ρόλος της αντιπολίτευσης. Να φωνάζει για κάποιο κακό που πάει να γίνει, να διορθώνει η κυβέρνηση την πορεία της και να διαψεύδεται, ευτυχώς, η αντιπολίτευση. Και μακάρι να διαψευστεί τώρα η αντιπολίτευση. Γιατί σε κάποιες άλλες βαριές προβλέψεις δεν διαψεύστηκε καθόλου. Άντε!



Η αντιπολίτευση συχνά κινδυνεύει να γίνει σαν το βοσκό με το λύκο του Αισώπου (θυμίζω το περιβόητο "ξεδόντιασμα της Διαύγειας"...). Οι αρχαιολόγοι καλά κάνουν και προσπαθούν να σώσουν ό,τι σώζεται. Έτσι κι αλλιώς στο τέλος όλη αυτή η έκταση τσιμέντο θα γίνει, όπως υποθέτω προαισθανόμαστε όλοι.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 7, 2016)

Η αντιπολίτευση στην Ελλάδα έχει διακριθεί γενικώς στη μούφα και το παραμύθι, με αποκορύφωμα τα χρόνια της κρίσης και αποτέλεσμα να μην μπορεί να ασκήσει κυβερνητικό ρόλο όταν αλλάξει έδρανα. Προφανώς, η περίπτωση δεν συγκρίνεται καν με θηρία και δράκοντες που έχουμε δει.

Είναι πασίγνωστο ότι έναν φράχτη να σκάψεις να βάλεις κάπου στην Ελλάδα, αν πετύχεις αρχαία είσαι υποχρωμένος να σταματήσεις και να καλέσεις την Αρχαιολογική υπηρεσία. Προφανώς το ίδιο θα γίνει και στο Ελληνικό -- και υποθέτω με αρκετά καλά σωστικά αποτελέσματα όπως είδαμε στο μετρό, με το εκκλησάκι στο ΕλΒεν κ.ά. Εδώ όμως δεν πρόκειται γι' αυτό. Πρόκειται για την ανάδειξη σε αρχαιολογική ζώνη μετά από ενδιαφέρον κάποιων φορέων κλπ, πράγμα που θα μπορούσε να ισχύσει για όλη την Αττική ή και όλη την Ελλάδα και έχει διαφορετικές συνέπειες. Επειδή η ίδια διαδικασία χρησιμοποιήθηκε και για τη Ρόδο πρόσφατα, είναι εύλογη κάθε υποψία για κυβερνητικούς πολιτικούς χειρισμούς για μερικά λεπτά περήφανης δημοσιότητας.

Ο (άγνωστός μου) αρχαιολόγος Heinrich Hall, που από όσο κατάλαβα ζει και εργάζεται στην Αθήνα, έγραψε στο FB το επόμενο σχόλιο σε απάντηση ενός άρθρου στο The Press Project:

The "Press Project" has an article that purports to explain the timing of today's Elliniko travesty. I've commented elsewhere, but it's worth repeating (and expanding) here.

Before pasting my comment, this comes down to two issues.

A) In Greek law, there is strict and internationally exemplary provision for archaeological remains affected by development: they have to be excavated systematically and published subsequently. The most exciting recent discoveries in Athens, namely the Metro excavations and the Palio Faliro ones, are prominent results of those provisions. The archaeological zoning system is a different thing, aimed to prevent or restrict development in the first place, to protect areas of special archaeological significance. It is important to understand the difference, and especially journalists should clarify it.

B) If the government signed a contract that obliges it to compensate the developer for archaeological impact, delays or restrictions, that may well be counter to Greek law. Even if it is not, it would demonstrate an extraordinary degree of ignorance, incompetence and sheer stupidity. As an archaeologist, I can guarantee that any development of the vast Elliniko complex will of necessity entail some archaeology, as will any large-scale development in Attica or most of Greece. That is normally the developer's risk.

Here's my full comment:

Some of this [the PP article] seems plausible at least potentially. It does not, however, explain the declaration of a vast space as an enormous archaeological area and it is also oddly unspecific on what ancient remains may have been found there. By the same logic, all of Attica is an archaeological zone.

The timing is also baffling. Various plans for the Elliniko area had been bandied about since the airport's closure well over a decade ago, including the current one for at least two years now. It is not conceivable that the presence of ancient remains (if true, which is likely) or of significant 20th century architecture occurred to the Archaeological Eforeia or whatever other bodies just now. It is also remarkable that the supposed archaeological importance of the area was never mentioned in previous discussions.

I cannot judge the merits of the college buildings, but I sincerely doubt the current minister's concern with that. Much of the precious 20th century architectural heritage of Athens, including in the very centre, is in peril, and nobody seems to care, so it's hard to take this addition seriously.

Regarding potential ancient remains, Greek law provides for systematic excavation in case of development, irrespective of whether their presence was known before. The archaeological zoning is not pertinent to that, but to preventing or restricting development in the first place, which makes sense e.g. for exceptional remains (by character or preservation), for unusually unspoilt areas, for areas or remains with a potential to be developed for tourism and such, and for sites of extraordinary national or global historical significance. None of this is a given here even remotely.

To make this clear: from an archaeologist's point of view, development of the site, accompanied by systematic excavations and subsequent publication is by no means undesirable. It would not only provide new information on ancient Attica, but also provide some much-needed employment for archaeologists.

If the Press Project article is accurate, it means that the government signed a bad contract (probably an unconstitutional one), and that it doesn't know how to apply this country's laws, or a least not without looking stupid and two-bit.

I maintain that the hurried move to "protect" this dubious heritage is going to cause long-term damage to Greece's admirable heritage protection laws and that some of this energy would have been better spent elsewhere.

It will be very interesting to see what KAS has to say about this. Normally, such zoning decisions rest with that body (the Central Archaeological Council).

Πλάκα έχει και η άποψη ενός σχολιαστή του: _Tons of aircraft taking off and landing have pulverised all archaeology_.

Εμένα θα με ενδιέφερε να γνωρίζω πάντως ποια ήταν η ακτογραμμή στην αρχαιότητα και ποιο είναι το βάθος του «χρήσιμου» έδαφους στην περιοχή. Χτίστηκε το αεροδρόμιο Χασανίου χωρίς μεταφορά υλικών και μπαζώματα, π.χ.;


----------



## nickel (Aug 7, 2016)

Εγώ θα ήθελα να εξηγήσω το λόγο που χρησιμοποίησα αρχικά (στο #166) όρο που δεν συνηθίζω, κυρίως επειδή είναι πρόχειρος, τετριμμένος και πολυσήμαντος. Όμως αυτή ήταν η πρώτη σκέψη που έκανα και δυστυχώς αυτός ο χαρακτηρισμός παρέμενε ακριβέστερος και μετά τη λιγοστή ενημέρωση που επιδίωξα να έχω — δηλαδή, δεν μου φαινόταν η όλη μεθόδευση να αξίζει πιο προσεκτικό χαρακτηρισμό. Αυτό εξηγεί και την (προσποιητή) δυσπιστία μου: μα ήταν απίστευτο!

Σε εκείνο το επίπεδο της αρχικής αξιολόγησης της είδησης, μου φαινόταν απίστευτα άτεχνη η όλη μεθόδευση και παρουσίαση, ιδίως όταν έχουν προηγηθεί σφαλιάρες όπως της Cosco. Δεν πρέπει να είναι όλα αυτά ξεκαθαρισμένα και γραμμένα στην περιγραφή του ακινήτου όταν το βγάζεις για πούλημα; Και ποια σύγχρονα μνημεία περιλαμβάνει ο χώρος που συγκίνησαν αρχιτέκτονες και επισκέπτες όλα τα χρόνια που η έκταση ήταν αεροδρόμιο ή οικόπεδο για πούλημα; Δεν είναι φανερό ότι για τον μέσο πολίτη που περιμένει από πού θα δει φως και ανάπτυξη, κάτι τέτοια είναι απίστευτες γελοιότητες; 

Δεν συμφωνώ βέβαια και με το φόβο ότι «στο τέλος όλη αυτή η έκταση τσιμέντο θα γίνει». Τσιμέντο είναι τώρα και ήταν ανεδαφική και αντιπαραγωγική η σκέψη να γίνει πάρκο όλη αυτή η έκταση. Οι ιδιωτικές επενδύσεις αυτού του είδους έχουν σύμφωνα με τις προδιαγραφές του συμφωνητικού πώλησης αλλά και λόγω της ευφυΐας του επενδυτή το ποσοστό πρασίνου που είναι λειτουργικό και καθιστά το χώρο ελκυστικό. 

Ας φροντίσουμε μια τέτοια επένδυση να περιβληθεί από συνθήκες που θα της δώσουν πολλαπλασιαστικό όφελος. Η χτεσινή πρωτοβουλία, έστω και μόνο λόγω καθυστέρησης, δεν ανήκει στις κρατικές ενέργειες που στηρίζουν ένα έργο απαραίτητο για την ανάπτυξη.


----------



## SBE (Aug 7, 2016)

Έχω μια απορία: ποιό κτίριο του αεροδρομίου είναι αυτό που είναι διατηρητέο ως έργο αρχιτεκτονικού ενδιαφέροντος; 
Όσα χρόνια θυμάμαι το αεροδρόμιο (ανατολικό και δυτικό) ένα συνονθύλευμα από παράγκες θυμάμαι ότι ήταν. 
Η μόνη διαφορετική ανάμνηση είναι από όταν πρωτοπήγα στο αεροδρόμιο που ήμουνα οχτώ, αλλά δε νομίζω να είναι ιδιαίτερα σοβαρή ανάμνηση, αυτό που θυμάμαι μπορεί να είναι και άσχετο τελείως.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 7, 2016)

Ορίστε, *όλα εδώ είναι* και γνωστά παλαιόθεν - οπότε αναρωτιέται κανείς ξανά γιατί αυτή η φουσκοθαλασσιά και τι ήθελε να κρύψει πάλι κάποιος;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 7, 2016)

Για να ματαξασυνοψίσω:

(1) Τα διατηρητέα είναι γνωστά και έχουν συμπεριληφθεί στα τεύχη του διαγωνισμού (βλ. πιο πάνω)
(2) Είναι πολύ πιθανό ότι θα υπάρχουν διάσπαρτα αρχαία και η ανασκαφή τους μπορεί να γίνει -- και θα γίνει -- με την τρέχουσα νομική διαδικασία (βλ. π.χ. Μετρό). Η αξιοποίηση μάλιστα του χώρου μπορεί να δώσει ευρήματα που δεν θα είχαμε διαφορετικά.
(3) Συνεπώς, η ανακήρυξη όλου του χώρου σε αρχαιολογική ζώνη είναι μια σαπουνόφουσκα με πολιτική στόχευση.

Κάθε καλός ταχυδακτυλουργός κάνει κάτι με το ένα χέρι για να τραβάει την προσοχή και να μη βλέπουμε το άλλο.


----------



## Marinos (Aug 7, 2016)

Αντιγράφω από κάποια συζήτηση στο φουμπού που για κάποιο λόγο μοιάζει να μην υπάρχει πια. (Για τον ίδιο λόγο αντικατέστησα τα ονόματα με Α, Β κλπ., ελπίζω να μην κάνω καμιά πατάτα· το βρήκα σε ένα επίσης διαγραμμένο ποστ ενός ιστολογίου κάθε άλλο παρά φιλικού προς την κυβέρνηση):



> Α: Απορία αδαούς: στο χώρο αυτό, πριν γίνει το αεροδρόμιο, δεν είχαν γίνει οι απαραίτητες αρχαιολογικές έρευνες; Και όταν έφυγε απο εκεί το αεροδρόμιο (πάνω απο 15 χρονια αν θυμάμαι καλα), και έμεινε ο χώρος έρημος άρα ελεύθερος για κάθε ειδους έρευνα, γιατι δεν έγινε τότε [η έρευνα] και γίνεται ακριβώς τη στιγμή που εχει ήδη υπογραφεί η σύμβαση και μάλιστα μέσα στη ραστώνη του Αυγούστου ;
> 
> Β: Το αεροδρόμιο εγκαταστάθηκε και εξαπλώθηκε σε εποχές πριν από τον πυκνό αρχαιολογικό έλεγχο. Όπως ακριβώς η πόλη της Πάτρας, της Θάσου και κάθε άλλη. Ο πυκνός έλεγχος επιβλήθηκε από τη δεκαετία του 1980 και εξής.
> 
> ...


----------



## SBE (Aug 7, 2016)

drsiebenmal said:


> Ορίστε, *όλα εδώ είναι* και γνωστά παλαιόθεν - οπότε αναρωτιέται κανείς ξανά γιατί αυτή η φουσκοθαλασσιά και τι ήθελε να κρύψει πάλι κάποιος;




OK, το είδα το κτίριο και βεβαίως δεν αμφιβάλλω ότι οι ιστορικοί της αρχιτεκτονικής το θεωρούν σημαντικό, εγώ δεν είχα δώσει ποτέ σημασία.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 7, 2016)

Εδώ θα δείτε και τη μακέτα του κτιρίου του Σάαρινεν για να το θυμηθείτε, αλλά συνολικά είναι *ένα εξαιρετικό κείμενο* του Αχιλέα Χεκίμογλου για την ιστορία του αεροδρομίου στο Ελληνικό.


----------



## SBE (Aug 7, 2016)

Όπου διαβάζω ότι λίγο πολύ όλα τα δημόσια έργα της Αττικής που δημιουργήθηκαν στα τέλη του 20ου αιώνα, ήταν στα χαρτιά από τη δεκαετία του '50 τουλάχιστον.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 7, 2016)

Προφανώς. Γιατί σου κάνει εντύπωση; Έχεις κοιτάξει τους ρυθμούς ανάπτυξης της τριτοκοσμικής Ελλάδας στη δεκαετία του 50;


----------



## SBE (Aug 7, 2016)

Μου κάνει εντύπωση το ότι πήραν 30-50 χρόνια να πραγματοποιηθούν και στο μεταξύ από την άλλη επικρατούσε άναρχη δόμηση.


----------



## Earion (Aug 8, 2016)

Αντί άλλης απαντήσεως:

Κωνσταντίνος Δοξιάδης. _Η πρωτεύουσά μας και το μέλλον της_. Έτος εκδόσεως 1960.


----------



## nickel (Aug 18, 2016)

Θα μπορούσε να θεωρηθεί ότι συμφωνεί και η κ. Χαρά Καφαντάρη:*«Σύντροφε», δεν υπάρχει δρόμος, τον δρόμο τον φτιάχνεις περπατώντας...*
Χαρά Καφαντάρη, Αυγή 7 Αυγούστου 2016
Η γνωστή αυτή ρήση του Αντόνιο Ματσάδο, αν και παραφρασμένη, αποτελεί ίσως μία ικανοποιητική συνοπτική περιγραφή της σημερινής πολύπλοκης πραγματικότητας.​
Διαφωνώ με φίλους που βλέπουν σχέδιο, είτε αρνητικό («περιθωριοποίησης της χώρας») είτε θετικό («ένωση του Νότου σε μάχη εναντίον της λιτότητας στην Ευρώπη»). Περισσότερο θεωρώ ότι αυτοί οι καπετάνιοι δεν μπορούν να κατευθύνουν το σκάφος στα φουρτουνιασμένα νερά της καπιταλιστικής Ευρώπης. Άλλα νερά ονειρεύονταν, άλλους χάρτες είχαν σχεδιάσει, άλλη ρότα φαίνεται να ακολουθεί ο κάθε καπετάνιος...
ΝΙΚΟΣ ΒΑΤΟΠΟΥΛΟΣ
Έχει κανείς κάποιο όραμα;
Καθημερινή 17.08.2016

Ας επιχειρήσει κανείς να οργανώσει σε μία λογική πρόταση, έστω σε μία παράγραφο, την πρόταση της κυβέρνησης, το όραμά της, για την ελληνική κοινωνία. Αφού θα μπει στον κόπο αυτός ο ανώνυμος, καθημερινός ήρωας, ας προσπαθήσει έστω σχηματικά να ορίσει το σημείο της Ελλάδας στον διεθνή χάρτη, να διατυπώσει, με άλλα λόγια, τη γεωπολιτική, διπλωματική και ανταγωνιστική ισχύ της χώρας. Να τη βάλει σε μία προοπτική χρόνου, ως δηλωτική ενός εθνικού στόχου.

Αλλά πρωτίστως ας αναλογιστεί αυτός που θα επιχειρήσει να μας μεταφέρει με λίγες λέξεις τον στόχο που έχει θέσει αυτή η κυβέρνηση, ότι το έργο θα είναι δύσκολο. Διότι για να γραφτούν δύο έστω φράσεις που να έχουν ουσία και να βγάζουν νόημα, που να εξηγούν, δηλαδή, ότι υπάρχει ένας στόχος, μελετημένος και συντονισμένος, ασχέτως πώς θα τοποθετηθεί κανείς επ’ αυτού, προϋποθέτει ότι υπάρχει κάτι που λειτουργεί ως όργανο κυβερνητικού σχεδιασμού. Με την εμπειρία πλέον τόσων μηνών από τη διακυβέρνηση ΣΥΡΙΖΑ-ΑΝΕΛ αισθάνεται κανείς εκπαιδευμένος να λύνει γρίφους. Υπάρχουν φορές που πολλοί εξ ημών, των διαφωνούντων με τις αντιλήψεις της κυβέρνησης, παρασυρμένοι από τη βροχή ακατάληπτων κυβερνητικών πρωτοβουλιών, εξάγουμε μαξιμαλιστικά συμπεράσματα περί σχεδίου σοβιετοποίησης, απαγκίστρωσης από τον ευρωπαϊκό κορμό, εσκεμμένης φτωχοποίησης και συστηματικής τροφοδοσίας με ψεύδη ως μέρος επιβολής της κυβερνητικής προπαγάνδας. Θραύσματα από όλα αυτά πράγματι ανιχνεύονται στη ρητορική και πρακτική αυτής της κυβέρνησης. Αλλά έπειτα από τη συμβίωση τόσων μηνών με αυτό το είδος πολιτικού λόγου που εκφέρεται από τους εκπροσωπούντες τη συμμαχία ΣΥΡΙΖΑ και ΑΝΕΛ, μπορεί κανείς με σχετική ασφάλεια να ισχυριστεί ότι δεν υπάρχει σχέδιο για την υπαγωγή της χώρας σε άλλη κατηγορία. Αυτό μπορεί να προκύψει ως ατύχημα. Υπάρχει όμως σειρά ασυντόνιστων και απρόβλεπτων σπασμών ιδεοληψίας. Οι τυχάρπαστες ασυναρτησίες πολλών υπουργών και βουλευτών της συγκυβέρνησης εξηγούνται εν μέρει από μια βαθύτατη και ριζωμένη καχυποψία έναντι της αστικής ζωής στην οποία αισθάνονται άβολα, ανεπιθύμητοι ίσως και αταίριαστοι. Αυτή η απόσταση από τον οργανωμένο κόσμο, με τους θεσμούς του, τις εξελισσόμενες αξίες του, την αρχιτεκτονική της διπλωματίας και τη σταθερά της ισονομίας, δημιουργεί ένα τεράστιο κενό ανεπεξέργαστων βιωμάτων. Απουσιάζει το υπόβαθρο πρόσληψης, κατανόησης και επεξεργασίας.

Όσο στενεύουν τα περιθώρια ελιγμών, η κυβέρνηση μπροστά και στον ορίζοντα της δεύτερης αξιολόγησης έχει εγκλωβιστεί σε ένα αναμάσημα κοινοτοπιών, τις οποίες κανείς δεν πιστεύει. Υπάρχουν χειροκροτητές, αλλά αυτό το είδος υπήρχε πάντα και επιζεί σε κάθε περίσταση. Επιστρατεύονται λαϊκιστικές ρητορείες από τη φαρέτρα των εφεδρειών. Όταν δηλαδή τα πράγματα στενεύουν, υπάρχει πάντα μία φοροδιαφυγή (επιλεγμένη), ένας κακός που υπονομεύει, μία (πολεμική) αποζημίωση που δεν διεκδικήθηκε από τους «άλλους». Η φαρέτρα όμως κάποτε αδειάζει και η πραγματικότητα παραμένει αμείλικτη. Και για να επιστρέψει κανείς στο αρχικό ερώτημα. Πώς ακριβώς φαντάζεται η κυβέρνηση την εξέλιξη της ελληνικής κοινωνίας; Με φοροκλοπή, με πάταξη της ελεύθερης δημιουργικότητας, με ασυλία των δημοσίων υπαλλήλων ή μήπως με διαιώνιση μιας φθίνουσας και ασφυκτικής μετριότητας; Όσα έχουν διατυπωθεί έως τώρα, ασυνάρτητα και ασύνδετα, συγκροτούν τη συνταγή της παρακμής. Από πρόθεση λόγω εγκληματικής ανικανότητας.

Και επιμένει κανείς να θέτει το ερώτημα; Ποια Ελλάδα άραγε έχουν φανταστεί; Αλλά θεωρώ ότι είναι απλώς ρητορικό και αυτό το ερώτημα.​


----------



## SBE (Aug 18, 2016)

Τα πράγματα είναι απλά. Στην Ελλάδα δεν εφαρμόστηκε ποτέ (τουλάχιστον τα τελευταία 30 χρόνια) καμία evidenced-based policy. Τα έκανε η ΕΕ για λογαριασμό μας αυτά. Εμείς απλώς εφαρμόζαμε και ιδρύαμε και διάφορους οργανισμούς που στόχο είχαν να μας βρίσκουν το evidence και να προτείνουν το policy, αλλά στην πραγματικότητα, ακόμα και στις λίγες περιπτώσεις που έκαναν τη δουλειά τους, το πιο πιθανό ήταν ότι τους γράφανε οι αποπάνω τους. Υποψιάζομαι ότι πολλές αποφάσεις παίρνονταν διαισθητικά, αλλά όταν όλα πάνε καλά υπάρχουν περιθώρια λάθους και επανόρθωσης. 

Μακροχρόνιο σχεδιασμό, πέρα από την τετραετία- οχταετία δεν είχαμε ποτέ. Και φυσικά αυτό δεν είναι ελληνική αποκλειστικότητα (η έλλειψη μακροχρόνιου σχεδιασμού). Οι πολιτικοί παντού και πάντα κοιτάζουν τις επόμενες εκλογές πρωτίστως. Και τις μεθεπόμενες κι όχι παραπέρα. Κι αν θες και παράδειγμα, το δημοψήφισμα περί Brexit είναι το πιο λαμπρό πρόσφατο "πάμε στο άγνωστο με βάρκα την ελπίδα". Αν δεν υπήρχε η ΕΕ που κάνει σοβαρό μακροχρόνιο σχεδιασμό τρέχα γύρευε οι υπόλοιποι. 

Η μόνη πρωτοτυπία μας τώρα, αν δεχτούμε όσα λένε τα άρθρα που παραθέτεις, είναι ότι τώρα στα δύσκολα φαίνεται περισσότερο η έλλειψη σχεδιασμού και επιπλέον ψηφίσαμε και κυβέρνηση που δεν προσπαθεί καν να προσποιηθεί ότι δουλεύει για να μας λύσει τα προβλήματα. Ε, μα αυτό δε θέλαμε όλοι; Δεν θέλαμε να καεί η Βουλή, να Δεν Πληρώνω, να γίνουμε Αργεντινή (χωρίς να ξέρει κανένας τίποτα για την Αργεντινή) κλπ κλπ; Ε, να πώς είναι να πραγματοποιούνται οι επιθυμίες σου. Κι ακόμα δεν έχουν πραγματοποιηθεί όλες γιατί δεν γίνονται όλα με τη μία. Σιγά σιγά. Δεν υπάρχει λόγος για κανένα παράπονο.


----------



## nickel (Aug 18, 2016)

Όπως άλλωστε είπε μόλις στις ειδήσεις ο προπονητής του Παναθηναϊκού Αντρέα Σταματσιόνι: «In Europe it is very important the balance».


----------



## Costas (Aug 18, 2016)

Πάντως, και με φόντο την πτώση των εξαγωγών κατά 8%, ανοίγεται ένα παράθυρο ευκαιρίας και προγραμματισμού, καθώς στη Βενεζουέλα, λέει, άρχισαν να τρώνε άλογα από τους ζωολογικούς κήπους: να τους εξάγουμε σανό.


----------



## nickel (Aug 18, 2016)

Costas said:


> να τους εξάγουμε σανό.



Θα ξέρεις, ασφαλώς, τον ιδιωματισμό «selling coals to Newcastle» ή «ice to Eskimos»... :)


----------



## Costas (Aug 18, 2016)

Ασφαλώς όχι, αλλά ο ιδιωματισμός σου μου θύμισε το πολωνέζικο ανέκδοτο επί υπαρκτού: '-Τι εισάγει η Λιβύη μετά από δέκα χρόνια σχεδιασμένη οικονομία; -Άμμο."


----------



## Earion (Feb 13, 2017)

Όχι. Όχι, κύριοι! Όχι, δεν έχει σωσμό αυτή η χώρα.

*Τέλος Φεβρουαρίου η Ραχήλ Μακρή ανακοινώνει τη νέα πολιτική της κίνηση!*


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 13, 2017)

Διαχρονικά, μόνο μία Ραχήλ αξίζει τη ψήφο μου:


----------



## nickel (Mar 4, 2017)

Χέρι με χέρι, ξεκίνησε από κάπου και έφτασε στο ταχυδρομείο μου:

O σταθμός του ΜΕΤΡΟ στο Περιστέρι θα έκλεινε σήμερα για να μπουν τα νέα ακυρωτικά μηχανήματα. Επειδή όμως σήμερα έχει απεργία αποφάσισαν να μην τα βάλουν σήμερα, που θα ήταν κλειστός έτσι και αλλιώς, αλλά να τον κλείσουν άλλη μέρα που κανονικά θα ήταν ανοιχτός.


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 4, 2017)

Τι, μόνο τα σχολεία θα το κάνουν αυτό;


----------

